# *~*~* Frozen Embryo Transfer - Cycle Buddies *~*~*



## Betty-Boo

Dear members, welcome to your FET cycle buddies support thread.

 

The previous FET Cycle Buddies thread can be found following this link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272177.0

The purpose of this thread is to support those who are currently having similar treatment, in the lead up to treatment and the immediate aftermath. As such we ask that for those undergoing treatment, discussions in this thread remain on topic and supportive for them. This thread is open ended and it's anticipated that members will use it for support and then move on to other areas as and when required. If you have finished your treatment cycle, you are more than welcome to continue to support those coming along after but please bear this in mind.

If you wish to be added to the FET Hall of Fame, please PM me your details and I'll add you to the list ~ click here

Please bear in mind Site Guidelines:click here

Some other useful links:

Information About Supplements & Diet During Treatment ~click here

2WW- Ladies in Waiting ~click here

Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ click here

Pregnancy Boards ~click here

Post Your HCG Levels ~ click here

   

Tis xx


----------



## Faithope

I have just been signed off by GP as I have been getting twitching eye and a lot of headaches. She told me to rest   So I am going to do just that   One week to go


----------



## lynzb

Faithhope - I get that twitching eye lots...very very annoying.

AFM - 12 sleeps til ET ...anybody else on 2ww beginning of Nov? xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All

Blood test Sunday  

lynzb and Faithope I got mad twitching eyes a couple of weeks ago - super annoying.

Love and luck to you both


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies - bookmarking
fatcassy so excited for you
faith fingers crossed for this time hun
lynzb keep sane with the pre 2ww - there be dragons if you obsess too early!
afm appt 6th Nov so signing off for a bit - see you in Nov
xxx


----------



## pickwick

Just marking.


Afm I can't sleep, I am even dreaming about testing. Going to test tomorrow. OTD is Monday.  Have been feeling queasy this week but nothing major.  Could be the tablets.


Good luck ladies


----------



## LoopyMoo

Good luck for tomorrow Pickwick... you are braver than me... I'm dreading testing on Tuesday... at least there is hope at the moment.


----------



## pickwick

Hi Loopy, I am dreading it also.  I just didnt want to test on Monday and then have to go to work.  Thank you for your well wishes. Sending you loads of       .xx


----------



## nicstar79

Morning,
Lots of luck to those if you testing soon    xx
Faith I hope you feel better soon, take it easy.
Vesper best of luck for your appt in nov!
I'm thinking of everyone else   
AFM well I'm obsessing over this website and constantly wondering if it's worked or not, and symptom spotting haha !!
I'm 4dp5dt or even 6dt ...not sure.
Xx


----------



## Myra

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I am taking over volunteering FET, so if I can help in anyway please let me know  

Myra x


----------



## Faithope

*Myra*

Be back later, xxx


----------



## pickwick

fat_cassy said:


> Morning All
> 
> Blood test Sunday
> 
> Fat Cassy good luck with your blood test.x


----------



## MrsHY

Welcome Myra - thanks for volunteering!
CONGRATS FAT CASSY! Let us know about our bloodtest.
Best of luck to Pickwick, LoopyMoo and Nicstar.

Had my day 13 scan today - not quite 'cooked' so upping my Progynova to 8mg a day and re-scanning on Monday. If I'm cooked then it could be ET next Saturday. x


----------



## charlie and lola

Hello ladies,

Good luck to all ladies testing this weekend and next. 
Best of luck to all those waiting to have ET.

Well after 4 weeks on meds (I've had enough of injecting and HRT pads) I am having my scan on Monday to see if lining is ready and  ET next week if my little frosties survive the thaw.  


This is my first FET 

Enjoy the weekend x


----------



## Faithope

Nurse has just called-I start cyclogest tomorrow morning (o the joy   ) stop sniffing tomorrow night   and ET is at 2.30pm on Thursday


----------



## lilly....

hello ladies  no brain to do personals so will jst send u all big   an lots of    ...

well i had my scan 2day an all is good so i half the injections an start taking tablets, fingers crossed i should start to feel a bit more normal an get my brain back lol x


----------



## hjanea

Hello!!! I'm Helen, had my downreg prostap on wednesday and have a lining scan next thursday. Its my 4th, and probably final, attempt with a donated embryo. I don't know if its the prostap or not but I'm shattered this afternoon!
Look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## nicstar79

Hi all
Good luck Helen ' Charlie and lola and MrsHY for your lining scans next week   
Faith goad to hear you have a date for your ET now   
Lilly im pleased your on the next stage, i felt so exhausted and out of it on the down regging stage, its not nice!
Ive had a nicely distracted day with my toddler today xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

Well blood test tomorrow - I am just scared they will call and tell me my levels are not high enough  

even though I have been testing positive 3dp5dt sometimes I just feel pregnant and sometimes I feel nothing  

Will update you all tomorrow afternoon 

Love and luck to you all


----------



## Leigh1973

Hello everybody

Could I please shuffle onto this thread. I was on the September+October thread so I may know a few people. 

My last IVF was a BFN after the transfer of two day 5 blastocysts. My OTD was 11.10.12 and I went for my follow up with my consultant on the 12.10.12 as my AF arrived 06.10.12. His advice was due to my age *39* to proceed with a natural frozen cycle on THIS cycle. It came as a bit of a shock. He gave me a form and said you are currently day 6 of this cycle and you need to start using ovulation tests from day 9, he advised to use them morning and night as lots of ladies miss their LH surge. I had a scan on Thursday (day 13), about 8 astral follicles with the lead one on my left ovary measuring 18mm and my lining was triple strip 10.9mm. I still have not detected my LH surge yet and I worrying, I am now day 15! Anyway will continue with my Clearblue digital!

We only have one day 6 blastocyst in the freezer and my consultant warned us the thaw success rate can be as little as 50%, our clinic has given us about 80%? Does anyone know anymore?

I feel like my head has turned to mush after two cycles and two miscarriages in the last 8 months. When am I to start the lots of water? Protein intake should be increased? Is that after ET?

Oh gosh I am sure this seems like a crazy post. Sorry for the me post. I have read and digested everybody's posts and I am sending you lots of positive vibes.

Love Leigh xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Leigh-don't panic, I had one 5 day blast an was sooo scared it wouldn't survive the thaw but it did and I got my first ever BFP. They only freeze the best.

As for clear blue sticks, I didn't get my surge until day 16 and again was panicking!! When I had my frostie but back I was only 6 days away from AF and was sure there wouldn't be enough time got implantation.

I never increased protein? I thought that was for egg quality? I did eat brazil nuts though.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Thank you Ruby. Congratulations Hun!

Brazil nuts it is then xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Leigh*  for all you have been through and I am right here with you on the one blasto front, I am terrified I am going through 6 weeks of meds for nothing  I am eating 5 brazil nuts, a glass of milk and hot water bottle a day


----------



## LoopyMoo

We had 1 6 day blasto this time and was so scared it wouldn't thaw but it did and looked good.  Tx before that, we had 2 5 day blasto's and they both thawed too.  In fact, our 1st FET when we had 5 2 day embryo's, only 2 thawed ok.  That phone call is the worst though isn't it?

Pickwick - Did you test this morning?

Fatcassy - Good luck for tomorrow   

Afm, it's my birthday day today and I've having an awesome day, lots of retail therapy, maybe a little too much (ooops) and now getting ready for a meal out with DH and my parents


----------



## pickwick

Hi loopy


Tested this morning,     . We are over the moon, can't quite believe it.


Good luck fat Cassy with bloods Hon.  


Hello to all you other lovely ladies and welcome to new comers.x


----------



## pickwick

Sorry loopy forgot to say happy birthday


----------



## LoopyMoo

Pickwick - Woohoo     ... Congrats!!


----------



## nazati

hi all
i m new on this thread and going to have natural fet in Nov...
i was trying OPK for Oct cycle but its not giving me ++  
i have regular 25 day cycle n always have all symptoms of ovulation on day 12
now its day 14 and i m doing opk s  two times a day but          
  i m pancaking plz advice


----------



## fat_cassy

Woo Hoo Pickwick  

And woo hoo me    HCG Beta 88 !!!!!! I am officially up the duff


----------



## pickwick

Yay fat Cassy, congrats gal.  I am so pleased for you.x    
Thanks Loopy.xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Nazata

Don't panic. I am doing a natural cycle too. I always felt like I ovulated on day 12/13 but didn't get my surge this time until late last night (day 15).

I decided to test 3 times as I started to panic. Last night at tea time I tested at 5:30pm with a First Response and got a faint second line which on the instructions read negative. I tested again at 23:15 and got two solid lines. Keep trying - I'm sure you will get your surge xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

So ladies can you help my jumbled mind?

Got a faint positive LH surge at tea time yesterday with a definite at 23:15! My consultant says you ovulate 24-36 hours later so will he consider that I ovulate today or Monday? Also my blastocyst was frozen on six days but was classed as a blastocyst. My consultant says he will transfer 5 days post ovulation which will be about 6 days post detecting LH surge. Helpppppppp.......

Fat cassy! Congratulations - wow you really did get a positive so quickly after transfer, was it 3 days? I thought frozen embryos take a little longer to implant? Although why? When they go back in they are not frozen! Oh more research for me!

Thank you Ruby998 for your help yesterday and I'm so pleased you got a positive from one blastocyst!

I start Gestone injections 2 days post surge! Is it ok? I have previously been on cyclogest but it really gave me strong AF pains last time for about 1 hour post insertion. I think I am to inject Gestone in the muscle at the top of my bottom? Is that where you do it? 

Happy Sunday x


----------



## Ruby998

Leigh- I got my positive surge at night but the clinic didn't class it until day after. I then had ET 7 days after that. xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Gosh it seems so late doesn't it? But it obviously works


----------



## nicstar79

Good morning ladies,
Leigh and Nazati sorry I can't help you, I have only had a medicated FET so don't have a clue about the process for natural  FET. I will do a natural cycle if this doesn't work for me, it all seems even more unpredictable! Wishing you both lots of luck for your FET    

Woohoo Fat Cassy and Pickwick!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you had a great birthday Loopymoo xx
AFM I had weird symptoms yesterday which was day 5 - no energy all, lots of twinges and sore back, nausea. Feel a bit better this morning x


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Fat Cassy and Pickwick! Sounding good Nicstar...
Good luck Leigh!


----------



## nazati

thank you LEIGH..
lots of   and    for u and all ladies
i have very faint line today and will repeat test in evening ?? 

leigh did Ur clinic suggest Gaston injection or cyclogest ??should i also tell mine to give me these 
on natural fet because i want to take something like these to maximise my chances


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello ladies !  
I would like to please join this thread!! We are about to embark on the journey of ivf again, my first fresh cycle didnt work and left me feeling negative and low for quite a while after it,  after giving myself some time and returning back from Cyprus were me and my lovely husband got wed i am ready to go at it again.
This time i need to concentrate on staying stress free and go in with a completely different aproach and what will be will be.
Good luck to you all and looking forward to hearing all your stories !!  

xxx


----------



## nicstar79

Morning, 
Hello Mrs Davies , ive just replied to your other thread, hope you feel better. Congratulations on your wedding and good luck for your cycle     
How is everyone doing today? I just want to know now!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello Nicstar!! Thank you for your reply to my other thread, i guess i am feeling a little better now i am at work and keeping busy!!

Were are you up to ?? Are you in your 2ww ?? When is test date for you  xxxx


----------



## nicstar79

Yes I had my embryo transfer last Monday the 15th and test date is Friday 26th. I'm stressing too and not it work but I havmy poorly toddler here to distract me today, she has a cold etc but we also had a trip to a and e with her yesterday because S she fell onto the tv unit   she is ok, but has a nasty egg on her head. Xxx


----------



## nicstar79

Apologies for the typos, I'm using my phone to type haha


----------



## Mrs Davies

aww well not long to go at all for you then until you find out , i wish all the luck in the world!! IVF is such a stressful thing to go through - fingers, toes and everything else crossed fo you hunny! Sorry to hear about your little toddler over the weekend, sounds like that wouldnt of helped with your stress!! The wait is the worst part isnt it, each day seems like a week ha 

xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Girls and thanks for the thoughts.

We are moving across the country tomorrow so will have no internet for a few days.

Sending lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Sorry no personal ........... it was a BFN for us today from bloods .... this is the end of our IVF journey, time to move on and live a more 'normal life', plan holidays, tidy the house! 

Thank you everyone for all of your support and encouragement on this rollercoaster journey.

Wishing everyone every success.   

Tigger


----------



## MrsHY

Tigge I'm so sorry but you sound strong and optimistic about the future- it may not quite be the future you planned but I'm sure it will be full of joy nonetheless. Good luck to you x

Sorry for lack of personals- on the bus and not far until my stop! My lining has thickened nicely so ET is booked for next Tues PM. Even though the lining is thick they didn't see the 'triple stripe' that they consider to be ideal so I'm staying on 8mg of the progynova and rescanning on Weds. In some ways though, now ET is booked, I'd rather not know if the stripe is there or not, if you know what I mean? We'll just have to go with what we've got!

In the absence if the stripe and with a very stressful meeting pencilled in for 2 days after transfer I probably should brace myself for the worst, but can't help feeling optimistic and that its just 'our time' now. I really hope so!


----------



## pickwick

Tigge so sorry about your BFN, good luck with everything in the future.
Mrs HY - stay positive hon, go with your feeling.  Good luck with your ET.x


----------



## LoopyMoo

Today is OTD and OMG it's a BFP, we're in absolute shock!!  All the tests I've done this morning have come up with a definite line almost straight away!!  We had so prepared ourselves for another BFN and after over 8 years of ttc this has just blown us both away.  DH can't actually speak yet!!!!

I'm so sorry Tigge... wishing you all the best for the future


----------



## Leigh1973

Loopy Moo / Do you mind me asking what day you had your transfer?
I had my surge late Saturday night & I am having my 6 day blast put back on friday x


----------



## hjanea

LoopyMoo thats fantastic!! Congratulations!!


----------



## lilly....

Tigge so sorry about your BFN, good luck with everything in the future.

Congratulations loopy moo  thats fantastic news!!

well im still plodding along with the infections an tablets go for scan on friday fingers crossed i will get a date for et...


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Loopy! Fab news!


----------



## lynzb

Tigge66 - I am so sorry hunni, there are no words to make you feel better. I wish you all the best in whatever you decide to do next xxx

Loopymoo -  Wahooo congrats hun
      

AFM - Sorry for lack of personals, im still in midst of reading all the threads so my head is cafuddled   at moment.

ET next tuesday eeeeeek xxxx


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

Gosh this is hard  48hours to go until thaw day and I am feeling so alone 

*Loopymoo*


----------



## Mrs Davies

Tigge66 - So sorry about your news hunny - after reading your signature you sound like you have been through a hell of a lot and still sound like a strong person - all the best for the future !

Mrshy - good luck for your transfer next week and may i ask whats this triple stripe thing ? I havent heard of that i dont think! Keep that good feeling in your head that this is your time. I think we may of spoke in the past on here actually ?? My old name was cdawson ! ha !

Loopymoo - wooohooo congrats hunny !!! Bet you are over the moon hehe  

Faithhope - try and stay positive hun you sound like you dont have long to go - sorry to hear your feeling alone, arrange a girly night and take your mind off things !!

AFM - Had my appointment today & did my first Buserelin injection at the clinic, shocked that the dosage has doubled since the fresh cycle tho - dreading the side effects now as i really struggled last time!! Got some good news tho - they said that our frosties have a 95% chance of surving the Thawing stage because of the good quality of them - woop woop - next appointment is blood & scans on 06th November!! So far so good !

Hope everyone well is good

xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Davies*  ah thanks hun, 95% is brilliant! I know what you mean about DR-I really suffered this time  Triple stripe-it means theres no 'gap' in the womb, it looks like a hamburger (its the only way to describe it  ) Image on this link.. http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=USi&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1366&bih=651&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=IIvVCuIUF4YBEM:&imgrefurl=http://mybodytheirbaby.blogspot.com/2012/02/round-two-in-5432.html&docid=gLNifoaki2DuCM&imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-DdyEZHA7suU/TzQswY1OczI/AAAAAAAAHe0/KEBoT90dYZM/s1600/tripple%252Bstripe.jpg&w=250&h=211&ei=BsOGUP74HsSq0AXO5oCwBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=732&vpy=319&dur=3157&hovh=168&hovw=200&tx=125&ty=72&sig=109890816142731997683&page=1&tbnh=149&tbnw=171&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:96

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LoopyMoo

Thanks ladies.... we are still in shock!

Leigh - I had a medicated FET cycle and had a day 6 blastocyst transferred on 10/10.


----------



## Praying for a miracle

Hi all,

I'm going for my baseline scan this Monday 29th for yet another FET I'm becoming more and more sick with nerves and setting myself up for a fall already that my transfer won't work. 
As you can see, no luck from me to date just a massive roller coaster.
Im trying to think positive but keep on thinking I've missed my chance his cycle. I have 3 embies left and I'm really going to push or all 3 to be transferred to give me a fighting chance.

Tigge66, good luck with your future..I generally know how you must feel. Stay strong. Xx

Laura


----------



## pickwick

Yay loopy moo congratulations honey.x


----------



## nickyanne1

Hi everyone,

I've loved reading ff this year while going through our ivf but never posted on here.  
We were so lucky with our very first ivf which resulted in my now 2 and a half year old and would love a brother or sister for him. 

We have 5 frosties and will be transferring 2 in November.
Would love to chat to others going through fet in oct/nov, to help stay sane!  I have taken my prostap injection tonight and already having hot flushes!

Congrats to the bfps, really hope this will be 3rd time lucky for us

So sorry for the bfn i know how hard it is
Xxxxx


----------



## charlie and lola

Fat cassy, Pickwick and Looby moo,  Congratulations with your magical BFP  - wishing you the best x


Tigge66 - So sorry to read BFN - it's so difficult - thinking of you   


Everyone else that's on their journey - good luck - stay strong.


I have et on Friday.  Hope my two frosties thaw okay! 


C&L x


----------



## Leigh1973

Loopy Moo thank you for replying, such good news about your BFP

I am into CRM this friday to have my ONE six day blast transferred, just   he survives the thaw. I am going to have some acupuncture in the morning and ? whether to have any after. What does everybody think about it?

Leigh xxx
Sending lots of positive vibes to you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Faithope - thanks for that hunny - ive never heard of that before so learnt something new ha !

Laura - good luck at your appointment - trying to stay positive is a big thing - i know that is hard to say when so far it is all been a hard rollercoaster but good things come to those who wait and think how happy you will be when the day finally does come, thats what i try and tell myself anyway!  

Nickyanne - I also think that this site is brill i come on lots when i had my fresh cycle but had a break from the whole ivf thinking after it didnt work, but now the ball is rolling again i think this site is so helpful and good for support ! I too will be having 2 frosties transferred in November - i started on Buserlin yesterday  

Charlie & Lola - good luck for Friday and hope all goes well !!!  

Leigh - good luck to you also on Friday - you say you have a day 6 frostie - thats good, my clinic told me that with a day 6 you have a 95% chance of surviving the thaw stage ! I havent tried acupunture but it is something i am considering - running tends to calm me down but im guna stop exercise after the transfer ! 

AFM - im on day 2 of injections - dont think i have any side effects apart from i woke up in a pool of sweat last night haha so hope this isnt the start to the hot flushes !! Poor hubby hahaha

Lots of love and wished to you allxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

Gosh it's ET day and I am bricking it   I have 4 hours to go and could get a call to say all is over and I am finding it really difficult   I only have one embie so all is riding on that little thing

Sorry for the me post


----------



## annie.moon

Faithope - Thinking of you. Waiting is so hard. I hope it all goes well for you today. Annie xx


----------



## lilly....

faithhope will be thinking of you 2day   ive got everything crossed for you..   x


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Faithope - keep thinking positive and i am sure all us ladies will be also for you !! Best of luck hunny - thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Faithope

2 hours to go      This is the cruical part now as the embies get checked now that morning clinic has finished...


----------



## hjanea

Faithope- really hope its gone OK for you.

Had my scan this morning and fine to start progynova. Back for next scan to see how my lining's doing on 5th november. Really chuffed as the nurse was lovely (mines off sick) and I was really hoping to be scanned at the beginning of that week to have defrost at the end of the week and ET before I go back to work after my annual leave on the 16th.
There are 8 embies(day2) in 2 batches of 4 so the plan is to defrost 4 and see how they go overnight and then transfer or if they look really good then take them to day 5-but thats in a couple of weeks and I don't want to count my chickens!!!
Helen.x


----------



## Faithope

I'm PUPO  Embie thawed, OTD 5th November 

*hjanea*  good luck


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations Faithope!!!


----------



## pickwick

Wonderful news faithope, congrats Hun.x


AFM having a scan tomorrow as am losing a bit of blood.x


----------



## hjanea

Pickwick- everything crossed that all is ok.


----------



## pickwick

Thanks hjanea.xx


----------



## charlie and lola

Faithope - congratulations on being PUPO    Must have been scary waiting to hear whether your snow baby was waiting for you!  I've got the same tomorrow.  EEK


Pickwick - good luck with scan tomorrow - hope all is okay   


Hjanea  - not long for you now - the meds have started 


Mrs Davies - Hope the dreaded night sweats stop soon.. I had them for the first 2 weeks - yuck, but once on patches they subsided.


Leigh - Good luck with ET for you tomorrow.  x


Positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## skyelar

Yay faithope, really praying your little embie is sticking like superglue! Xx
Good luck tomorrow charlie and lola and also Leigh, will be thinking of you and praying for your snow babies xx
Tigge, so so sorry for your bfn hope you are taking care of yourself.
Hi to everyone else xx
Afm, scan tomorrow and hopefully a date for et if lining ok, if it is ok think ET will be Wednesday but we will wait and see.
Love to all xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies - Just want to wish love , luck and wishes to everybody who has appointments, scans and ET today !!! Good luck everyone !!!!

Faithope - glad all went well with you congrats hunny 

Have a lovely day everyone 

xxxxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Hope everyone is ok!

Charlie and Lola good luck today x


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies  

Have a good day, will be back later xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

My one little embryo did not survive the thaw ;( Onto a fresh cycle with next period 2/11!
Tuns of luck to everyone here! I will move to the October/November cycle buddies. Might see some of 
You on there.

Leigh xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Leigh* I am sorry, you have a fresh cycle to look forward to and its only days away, good luck hun xx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hi,

Leigh - sorry to hear your embie didn't thaw  Best of luck with your fresh cycle.

Skyelar - how was your lining scan today? Good luck x

I hope everyone else is okay?

I had two good embies thawed today - one made it 100% and the other one died  So we decided to thaw our last two remaining embies Thankfully one of the two was a 4 cell and was doing ok, the other one was a 1 cell and was told it would probably be disgarded (not suitable for refreezing)

I had the 2 embies put back in this afternoon - I am PUPO  Fingers crossed.

On my way home from the clinic, the embryologist called me and said the one cell emby that looked as though it wasn't very strong had started to divide and had become a 4 cell. They said they'd keep an eye on it until Monday to see if it reaches blast and then we can re freeze if we wish!! What a complete surprise. We'll see. It may not make it in the lab - but just goes to show that even average quality can do much better than good sometimes. It was one of my good embryos that didn't get through thaw.

Love to everyone - hope you have a great weekend xx (not sure why my text is small)

C&L xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Leigh - sorry your little embryo didnt make it hunny - stay strong and ready for your fresh cycle - not long off at all - best of luck and take care x

Charlie & Lola - good luck in PUPO  Take it easy and got everything crossed for you that they stick hehe 

xxxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi lovely ladies.
Leigh I am so sorry, at least you can focus on next cycle so stay strong and positive xx
Yay charlie and lola congrats on being PUPO! Again hope your embies are sticking like superglue! 
AFM, lining scan went well at 9mm so ET booked for Thursday. Very shocked (and happy) when dr said we could have 2 embies transferred. Really wanted 2 last time but they refused. Didn't even bother asking this time but they said after 3 failed 5 day blasts transfers they would let me have 2 put back to increase chance of success. Feeling excited now as for some reason I think having 2 transferred will make the difference! Crazy I know!
One thing the Dr said did worry me slightly, she said they have never had a multiple birth from 2 blastocyts being transferred. Was too in shock at being offered 2 transferred to ask about that. Not sure if she meant more than 2 babies or 2. If never twins then a bit concerned!
Hope everyone else is doing ok, and PUPO ladies are enjoying the bubble.
Mrs Davies what stage are you at? No computer at the moment so haven't read back completely sorry xx
Love to all xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Skyelar - awww very good glad that your scan went well and i think 9 mm is really good !!   Think mine was at about 7mm on my fresh cycle and they said that was ok !! Best of luck for your transfer on Thu, not long to go at all hehe Brill news on having 2 transferred as well - i have always wanted 2 put back, if you are lucky enough to have that many and have the choice then i say go for it ! I had to argue my case with the doctors etc on my fresh cycle to have 2 put back and sign a form but now they know if i can i would always like 2 put back ! Glad you are excited and feeling good !  
I am on day 5 of DR on Buserelin today hunny !! I keep doing this till the 06th November when i go for bloods and scans, hopefully get a rough transfer date then  

xxxx


----------



## lilly....

morning ladies.

Leigh I am so sorry  
charlie and lola congrats on being PUPO

big   to everyone else

well i had my lining scan on friday an it was 8 but got to go back monday for another scan not sure y... fingers crossed ill get mt et date then.. x


----------



## Fingerscrossed79

Hi to everyone

Just after a bit of advice really.  All being well we should be having FET in Dec/Jan and just wondered if you think I should be taking any vitamins/supplements.  I didn't before on natural FET but just think this maybe something I should be thinking about starting to take.

Thanks.
Good luck to you all at whatever stage you are at.
X


----------



## skyelar

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing ok xx
Lilly, 8mm is pretty good I know my clinic look for 8 and above so at least your clinic is doing what is best, hope you get your date for ET soon xx
Fingerscrossed, I think there are so many do's and don't of what to take and not take it gets confusing. I believe if it is going to work it will. I don't think people should beat themselves up about not taking a certain supplement, I truly believe that a single supplement will be a deciding factor. Having said that I believe in giving the embryo the best chance so would recommend a goon pre natal multi-vitamin, I think all of these contain folic acid which is obviously a must. Good luck for your cycle xx

Afm, just waiting for Thursday ET day, excited and nervous, pray pray praying that this is our time!
Hugs and positivity to everyone PUPO ladies sending extra prayers   
Xxx


----------



## lilly....

well i had my scan and im now a little confused as its gone down to 6.7  ... got to up my tablets an go back friday. has any one else had this.. x


----------



## deblovescats

so sorry leigh! fingers crossed for fresh cycle
i'm on countdown now to FET tomorrow - waiting for phone call in morning from clinic to see if embryo thawed! so anxious now
then on to 2WW 
Deb


----------



## Fingerscrossed79

Thanks Skyelar, yes I've read so many different conflicting opinions it is very confusing! 
I think I'm going to look at the pre-natal multi vitamins and try not to worry too much as like you say if its going to work it will   not long til your ET now x

Deblovecats, good luck for ET tomorrow

X


----------



## skyelar

Lilly, try not to worry too much, I know it is easier said than done but sometimes it depends who is measuring the lining. Sometimes it is difficult to measure and it depends where abouts they are measuring. I really hope when you go back you have a perfect thickness. Stay positive honey


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

I am *4dp 5dt* and have been taking cyclogest for over 9 days now, boobs have started hurting today, anyone got sore boobs so late? Clutching at straws 

xxx


----------



## skyelar

Faaithope, sounding good to me   
Good luck today Debs xx


----------



## MrsHY

Good luck Deblovescats! We may end up counting the 2ww down together - I'm due to have ET today at 4pm but like you am waiting on tenterhooks for the call from the clinic. PS, I also love cats! They're my fur babies!


----------



## deblovescats

be great to share 2WW mrsHY! had call this morning - clinic said it had thawed ok, but not best quality, so was concerned, but they said to go ahead, but would monitor it later.
then when i got to the clinic, they could fit me in earlier, so had to gulp down the waterfor the full bladder! embryologist said embryo had recovered well after thaw and was looking good, so felt a bit more positive
now dreaded 2ww - as a 5 day blast, OTD is 10th November
Deb


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations on being PUPO Deb!!


----------



## MrsHY

Same otd as me, Deb! Glad to hear the blasto thawed well. Mine did too- so 2 have gone back! Will you break and test early do you think, or hold out?
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Faith hope - sounds very promising!!!  xx


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  Thanks how are you?xx

*Boowantsababy* Really? Sounding familar to you in 2ww? How is your twin bump coming along? xxx 

I had a dream/nightmare in the night-poor DH got a punch in the chest  I thought someone was attacking me and I lashed out, DH had to wake me. This is very unusaul for me, I had this in my last 2ww with FET. Anyone had similar?


----------



## Sweetnats

Hey Ladies

Have finally made some decisions. After 2 full cycles and 4 FETS, we are calling it a day after our next FET. We have 6 snow babies left but have physically and emotionally had enough! We have asked the clinic to thaw all 6 and choose the best 2 for transfer. They have said they are going to thaw them all and take them to blast. Which we are really pleased with. We asked them about blast before and they said they dont do it as they prefer them in their natural environment. But after using 8 embryos and none working woudl be nice to see if anything does happen to them after the 3 day, 8 cell.!

So we are feeling a little more positive but mainly relieved that i can see a light at the end of the tunnel. I am sick of all the meds and my whole life being about ivf. Was dreading having to keep going but now i know that we will give this one our everything. And if it doesnt work we tried our best.

We will then start our surrogate journey and I know that one day i will be a mummy. Even if i dont carry it myself!

We go back to Norway on the 21st November (providing AF turns up on time)

Good luck everyone  x x x


----------



## skyelar

PUPO! 2 blasts on board 2bb and 3bb (1aa being the best at my clinic). OTD 12th Nov, think I will be testing early tho. Normally OTD is 10 days post transfer, but as that falls on a saturday I need to go in on the monday for bloods.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok.
Faithope, hope you are still getting symptoms! Xx
Sweetnats, happy for you that you have made your decision, I really hope the best for you for your next cycle. Sometimes I realy understand wanting some closure and getting yourself and a life back xx


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  congrats on PUPO xxx


----------



## divegirl99

Hi all,

Thought I'd join you, we had a day 5 blasto FET yesterday and have noticed some twinges today, can't really call them cramps as such and I'm fortunate enough to not suffer with AF cramps normally anyway - hence I've noticed these.  I hope it's a good sign.

Good luck to everyone waiting.

xx


----------



## Faithope

BFN for me yet again.

Thanks for your support and kind words while I have been here, guess it was the meds making me have all the BFP signs it could   

Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## lilly....

well my cycle has now been cancelled  .. think im going to have a rest from it all till after Christmas.
wish you all the best an big hugs to those with not so good news


----------



## lynzb

Faithope - So sorry hun, will you try again? 

Divegirl - I also started cramping day after ET...was on the evening after...am hoping it was embie attaching!!    

Skyelar - Congrats on being PUPO   

Sweetnats - PMA this will be your time hunni xx

Lilly - Oh no, why?

AFM - 3dp5dt - Still crampy but not as strong now. Been feeling slightly negative today so am making plans on what i can do if we get the dreaded bfn...now thats pma


----------



## skyelar

Faithope, gutted, gutted, gutted for you. At least you have a fresh cycle to focus on. Stay positive for that babe! Is it not a bit early to test? I thought it was your OTD on monday?

Lilly, so sorry about your cycle. Rest and enjoy christmas!

Lynzb, hope you get your pma back, do you have any other symptoms? 

Divegirl, welcome hope you are staying strong xx

Afm, 2dp5dt and feel "something" in my tummy. Can't really explain it, could just be wind from cyclogest tho!! No other symptoms at all. (.)(.) Not tender or sore in the slightest, slight nausea in the morning but that is definately the climival tablets.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Skyelar - I too had light cramping/pinching 2dp5dt but I think that may be quite common given the procedure to get the embies 'up there' in the first place! I read a great article about embies being smaller than specks of dust so it's impossible to 'feel' implantation - that reassured me that if I felt cramping or not, it didn't mean I was in or out! Fingers crossed for you.x

Lynz - I think it's totally natural to swing between extreme optimism and extreme despair! I think it's self-protectionism kicking in. I too have been having the same thoughts.

Lilly - I'm sorry to hear about your cycle and I don't blame you at all for taking a break from it all. It really does become all-consuming.

Faithope - sorry. To have symptoms and then get the dreaded BFN is really horrible. Take care of yourself x

Divegirl - good luck! It's nice that there are quite a few of us all in the 2ww together.

Sweetnats - Sounds like you have reached some difficult decisions. I really hope the final FET is the charm for you, but like you say, you will be a Mum one day. xx

AFM, it's 5dp5dt today and I've reached that dreaded point where I know that I could probably start testing and see a result, if not today then probably within the next few days. I'm holding out though - it's not difficult to do because I really want to stave off the potential misery of a BFN for as long as humanly possible! I don't have any symptoms as such - had a few pinches and pulls Thursday and again yesterday, but nothing really notable. Boobs are fine! The irritating voice in my head says that if the last one didn't work with 5AB and 5BB blastos, then this one of 5BB and 4BB won't - but a) the embryologist said that the difference between these embryos is actually very small and b) I know that how they look under the microscope doesn't always translate to how they take once inside. Gosh it's all just so hard isn't it!

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## linz

Hi everyone. as you can see i had fet on 25th Oct, day 4 embie. i tested yesterday pm and got a dreaded bfn. really hoping it changes to bfp on tuesday but im losing positive feelings now!


----------



## lynzb

Skyelar - Im not as crampy now although felt few twinges in 2 seperate places. Today i keep getting a stabbing pain in my right boob...they arent tender though.

MrsHy - I know what you mean about testing...i have tons of tests but sort of wanna live in a bubble...even though its up and down. Doubt i will be able to hold out til otd though.

Linz - sorry about your BFN, but i have read about peeps that dont get a bfp til OTD...fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## eldesperado

Hi. I've been just reading some posts for few days on here and trying to pluck up the courage to start posting myself...not sure if I'm doing it in the right place  
I was told that 3 of my frosties will be thawed on tuesday and fingers crossed transfered as day5 blastosis  . This is my first FET, following 1 unsuccesful IVF and 2nd IVF ending in twin M/C. I'm feeling really low as it should've been my due date soon...  also suffering headaches from the meds and overall nerves from what if...


----------



## skyelar

Linz, sorry for bfn but always a bit of hope there for OTD   

Linzb, hope you are staying strong   

Eldesperado, welcome try and keep positive fet works for lots of people so try and focus on the positives. Think feelings going up and down is pretty normal for us ladies xx

Afm, no symptoms yet, only us guys pray for pain hey, really would like even a little (.)(.) Tenderness, pain would be fine I could handle that if it meant seeing a bfp!

Love to everyone whatever stage you are at


----------



## lynzb

Skyelar- im slowly going   my boobs are killing today, they even ache breathing in! Im praying this is good. I read that we shudnt get cramps much as embies are so small wen they implant so bit peeved reading that as i had heavy cramping  
Will you test early? 

Eldesperado - this is my 1st fet too, its loads gentler on the body. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hello everyone ! Sorry again for not writing personals to you all but i have only just come on again since last week, hope you are all well and treatment is going good for you all.

Faithope & Linz - so sorry about your BFN - big hugs for you both    and wish you the best of luck for the future - stay strong ladies 

AFM - been DR for 2 weeks from tomorrow and back at the clinic for bloods and scan in the morning, so find out our next steps then !! excited for appointment tomorrow, cant believe how relaxed i have been this time but that can only be a good thing !! If its on your mind 24 / 7 the whole process just seems so much harder and longer , so trying to carry on as normal has defo helped me.

Much love to you all xxxx


----------



## linz

Otd tomorrow


----------



## lynzb

Got absolutley everything crossed hunni x


----------



## hjanea

Hope its positive Linz     !


----------



## lynzb

Thank you Hjanea. Think we follow each other around these boards pmsl


----------



## linz

Bfn today


----------



## hjanea

Oh no. So sorry Linz   .


----------



## lynzb

I got a       today ladies  xx


----------



## eldesperado

oh Linz - sooo sorry    
It is so so hard for us, having to go through this much and getting the dreaded bfn 

Lynzb - congratulation!!! Keep extra good care of yourself now!   

AFM- I was supposed to have 3/7 embryos thawed today and go for d5 blast. but got a call that 1=100% and 2=0...so they thawed another 2 and then the LAST 2...as only 3 thawed ok-ish but not good enough to take till d5 I was told to go in today.  I WAS BRICKING IT ! My head is still spinning, can't believe it it's now over and done with... I was going to colour my hair tomorrow, epilate my legs and basically spruce myself up so I'll feel good and relaxed - and instead I had to rush home from work (in floods of tears) use baby wipes and quick dry shave in the car on way to clinic     
So, I have a 14 day long wait... taking the rest of week of,trying not to think about it ...much


----------



## hjanea

Oh no Eldesperado-you must've been so stressed. I think we all plan to be nice and relaxed, though I'm sure that doesn't make any difference to the embies! Hope you have a more relaxing 2ww now your embies are home.


----------



## MrsHY

Linz I'm so sorry. Hugs.
Lynzb, congratulations, and hurrah for the sore breasts too!  
Eldesperado that sounds like a nightmare! But glad the frosties are in situ- I hope the 2ww flies by for you.
Waves to everyone else xx


----------



## divegirl99

Congratulations Lynzb - you tested a whole week early does that give me licence to aswell  

Sorry for the Bfns  

xx


----------



## lynzb

Divegirl-  thsnks hun, it hasnt sunk in yet! Wen is OTD? Im terribly impatient, but false negatives dont do anything for my mood! Have you had any symptoms? X


----------



## divegirl99

My OTD isn't until the 15th and like you patience isn't my middle name.
Apart from the mild cramping on one side I had the day after transfer I haven't had any other symptoms.  Did you?

xx

Update to the above - I'm getting an ache on the same side I had the cramping, nothing like AF pains, just a general ache - I hope it's good news.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Linz - soooo sorry hunny !! Hope you have lots of support around you !! Big hugs for you chick!!  

Lynzb - woop woop congrats hunny so happy to hear some good news !!!  

Eldesperado - Bet you was shocked at having to have transfer at last minute - but its done now and just the waiting game - relax and take it easy - got everything crossed for you  

Lots of love to the rest of you 

xxxxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi girls did pst yesterday but I lost it grrrr.
Linz I am so sorry  
Linzb, congrats!! Great news xx
Eldesperado congrats on being pupo sorry it was a bit stressed.
Well I caved and tested yesterday and got bfn! Totally gutted but do realise it is a little early, but think if it was bfp it would show up on 5dp5dt. I have zero symptoms so although am trying to remain positive hope is slipping away, too scared to test again! Anyone out there have bfn 5dp5dt then get bfp?
Love and 
 to everyone xx


----------



## Faithope

*Skyelar* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297058.0


----------



## lynzb

Skyelar- i got bfn 5dp, faint bfp 6dp then definate bfp 7dp. I tried telling myself i cud see a faint linebon my 5dp but there really wasnt anything there. Wait a few more days before testing hun x


----------



## donjee

Hi everyone... I'm back! I haven't read all the way back but I read back a few pages and saw some familiar names- MrsHY, Sweetnats - hope you're both doing ok. For those of you who don't know me, like many of you, I have had a difficult time over the last few years and a near death experience in march this year but after a failed FET in July/August, I've bounced back and am ready to start my last attempt at assisted productive technologies! I have 6 day 2 embryos waiting in the freezer and I started DR on Monday. I think if all goes to plan, I'll be aiming for a TX around the second week in December. Can I rejoin you lovely supportive ladies? Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better xxx


----------



## lynzb

Good luck Donjee--- think i remember u from wen i started cycling again in March x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Donjee - Sorry to hear about your awful situation in the past hunny - but so glad that you have bounced back & you sound very stong and determined ! Looking forward to hearing about your journey, and we all here for support ! Best of luck to you x
xxxxxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Donjee! I'm 'sorry' to see you back if that make sense - I hoped we would have both graduated from these boards by now.  
How is everyone doing today? It's OTD on Saturday at 11dp5dt but I've decided to test tomorrow at 10dp5dt on a FRER - I just want to know now so I can move on and look forward to my first appointment as a paying customer at the Lister. Can you tell I've lost all hope today?? I just don't feel any different WHATSOEVER.

I had a few pinching sensations on my lower left hand side 2dt. Then period-like cramps 5dt but (sorry if TMI) they could have been digestive cramps as I've also had diarrhoea on and off since 5dt. But boobs are totally normal. Don't feel overly tired. Don't feel sick. No metallic taste.

Sorry to bore you with my mentalling about lack of symptoms. At times my logical brain is able to take over but then I have times like today when I'm ****** off, down, angry but weirdly looking forward to the minute minute possibility I might see two pink lines tomorrow. And I never thought I'd be this mental about it all! AGH!


----------



## lynzb

MrsHy, its not over yet so plz dont give up. My first bfp i didnt get the symptoms im having this time and the twinges you had were on the right days. 
Good luck for tomorrow   its a bfp xx


----------



## hjanea

I agree with Lynz- I wouldn't have known I was pg with DD except AF was late and I still had a hangover 4 days after  a night out!!!

My thaw is tomorrow and appointment for ET is at 10.45 unless they let me know differently. I was hoping for at least saturday-d3 transfer as they are only d2 embies, although so far I haven't had much success with d3 embies so perhaps I need to get my head round settling for d2. My origional nurse saud they might get them to d5 but shes now off sick and I saw the chief sister on monday and she said as they are defrosting 4 its unlikely that they'll take them to blast. Oh well- nothing I can do about it.


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks Lynzb and Hjanea. And I'm really sorry for the ME ME ME post! Lynz have you got a date for your first scan yet or are you still taking it in - you're not even at your OTD are you  Are your boobs still hurting? LOL.

Hjanea - really hope the thaw works out and you go in feeling positive. No harm in trying something different I suppose? I'm keeping everything crossed for you.x


----------



## skyelar

MrsHY,  I feel exactly the same and will be testing tomorrow too. Keep praying for some symptoms but is always reassuring to hear people with bfp's and no symptoms. It is jut cruel tho!    that we both get our bfp tomorrow!
Hi to everyone hope everyone ok, sorry in a bit of a rush so not much time for personals.


----------



## MrsHY

Wouldn't that be cool Skyelar? You really derserve it


----------



## hjanea

for both of you tomorrow!!!


----------



## eldesperado

For You testing and ET tomorrow


----------



## donjee

Hi Lynzb - I thought your name was familar. hello!
MrsDavies, thank you for the lovely message - its been a really tough day at work today and I got all emotional when I read the message from you!
MrsHY and Skyelar - I truely hope you both get your BFPs tomorrow. Like you said MrsHY, we've been kicking about these boards for quite a while now. It must be your turn now. Fingers crossed!! x

I have nothing personal to report for me. I'm on day 4 of sniffing and sure its messing with my emotions in a way that I dont remember it doing last time. Is that possible or is work just really REALLY doing me in emotionally ... or is it both!?

Best wishes to all of you, wherever you are in your FET cycle xxx


----------



## MrsHY

BFN for me this morning. Obviously gutted but not terribly surprised. Off on holiday tomorrow and seeing the Lister the week I get back. Not ready to accept my journey's over yet- although we have three blasts left in storage I'm going to talk to them about starting a fresh cycle. And hopefully this time I can avoid ohss and not blow up to Michelin man proportions which would be nice!
Best of luck to everyone else- Skyelar I hope you have better luck sweetie x


----------



## hjanea

So sorry MrsHY-hope you are successful next time.x


----------



## divegirl99

Sorry to hear your news MrsHY I hope it works next time. 

I need someone to slap me, I did everything you shouldn't do yesterday:
Tested on 7dp5dt - too early
Testing in the Evening - wrong time of day
Used Sainsburys own brand test - probably not the most sensitive

Unsurprisingly it was a BFN although with the thinnest of vertical blue lines (which has confused me as I know the line is supposed to be the same thickness as the horizontal one) - I know I'm not due to test until next Thursday but what a nightmare and of course I now think it hasn't worked and I only have myself to blame.

Sorry for the me post - just wanted to get that out.

xx


----------



## lynzb

Divegirl- dont use crappy tests hun, it zaps ur pma. I used a test that is meant to detect hcg level of 10 n got bfn although a frer was positive! Xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning All! Hope we are all good today! 

Hjanea - fingers crossed that your little embryos make it today and you get some good little eggies on board!! Best of luck hunny!

Skyelar - Fingers crossed for your test today - praying it is what you wish for !!!! 

Donjee - aww no problem hunny i hope that you are feeling a little better! My emotions are a little all over the place at the moment too but we gota try and fight them the best we can havent we! I really think this site is amazing as i truely believe nobody understands what we all have to go through unless they go through it themselves - some people annoy me with stupid little comments but i dont like getting annoyed either ! I even feel sometimes that even my husband doesnt understand which is an awful thing to say, but he has a son from a relationship before we met, and i dont think he realises how hard this is & sometimes isnt there for me enough! I guess some men just cant show there emotions that well eh! Just glad that i have this site for support  

Mrshy - soooo sorry that you didnt get the results we all hoped for for you !! You go away and enjoy your holiday, well try to and relax!! Best of luck for next time for you !!! 

Dive girl - oooo it is so hard not to cave in and test early - but try and stay positive because it is like nearly a week early so dont lose hope love !!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyelar

MrsHY, I am so sorry. I totally understand wanting to do a fresh cycle. I also have 3 blasto's in storage but think I would like to do a fresh cycle and keep those for back up.

Divegirl I did the same last night! Used tesco own brand hpt at night and nothing, well I just saw the control line then went to bed as presumed if bfp the other line would show up straight away. Anyway went to check it today and faint second line! Just done another test and faint 2nd line!!
Can't believe I can have a bfp, really faint line so am not getting my hopes up just yet but keep looking at it and crying!
Will post again later as have literally just tested and am still shaking. Xx


----------



## lynzb

Skyelar - wahoooo congrats..a line is a line..my first was a squinter but a def bfp eeeeek xx


----------



## divegirl99

Thanks everyone - I'm going to try to stay away from the pee sticks and keep my fingers crossed.

Congratulations Skylar I hope that line keeps getting stonger  

xx


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks everyone for your lovely words xxx

Go Skyelar! Awesome news! Really pleased it worked out for one of us symptom-less old crones ;-)
xx


----------



## MrsHY

...and Skyelar - I notice this was your third fet! I assume all from the same batch of embies? Were they all blasts? Eek - I'm now thinking that as I've only two fets in total (and no fresh transfer ever due to the ohss) I should go for a third and final try? Oh well - I'll see what the Lister says - I could always have them 'shipped' over there LOL.


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  xx


----------



## skyelar

Hi girls, have slightly recovered from shock!
MrsHY, yep this was my 3rd fet from the same batch and all blasts, was totally thinking if it didn't work on the fresh cycle with the "best" embryo or the first fet with the next best embryo or the second fet with the next best embryo why would it ever work! I really hope this one (or two) stick, not only for me and dh and our sanity but also to give others hope.
Still no sore boobs! Feel slightly nauseous but have done since starting oestrogen tablets. Have beta test at clinic on Monday,  don't think it will feel real until then if even.
Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get your bfp's. If you can stay away from hpt's and testing early, it is amazing what a roller coaster of emotions those plastic little sticks can cause! I really woke up this morning feeling so down.
  xxx


----------



## hjanea

Skyelar-thats fantastic news!!Congratulations!

I got a call partway to the hospital-out of 4 embies, 3 survived the thaw, two 3 cells that stayed at 3 and one 4 cell that lost a cell so they had no idea which were best to use so will see how they go overnight. Appointment is 10.30 tomorrow. Just    they do well. I ended up going to my SW class and the leader (she knows) wrapped a Himylayan prayer flag around me in the hope that it might help-I'll try anything!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Skelar - wooohooo congrats hunny - bet you feel soooo happy !!! Love hearing good news on here!! Very happy for you xxxx

hjanea - good luck for tomorrow 

xxxxx


----------



## Joan71

Hi everybody!
I feel really bad gate crashing such a well established thread, but would it be ok if I joined you? I'm part way through a medicated FET and having had numerous lining issues, we are now at last ready to have our four Day1 embryos defrosted tomorrow! I'm excited and terrified at the same time and it would be great to be in contact with those of you going through the exact same thing.

Wishing everybody on this thread lots and lots of luck whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## hjanea

Hi and welcome Joan-hope your frosties do well  .

Skyelar-hope your bfp has got stronger   .

I had 2 embies transferred yesterday- both were 3 cell on thaw day- one had got to 4 cell of moderate grade but they thought it was worth trying and the other was a 6 cell top grade, so just      that they'll stick.


----------



## skyelar

Hjanea, congrats on being pupo.
Thanks to everyone for best wishes.
Lines have been getting stronger, still no symptoms just slight nausea occasionally and a little bloated but both caused by meds I think. Nervous and excited to go to clinic for bloods tomorrow. Really hope my numbers come back good and its not a chemical. Would still like to get some sore boobs, just so I can feel something is happening!
Love and  to all xx


----------



## hjanea

Skyelar- thats great. Everything crossed for your bloods tomorrow. My DD was a natural conception and I don't think my boobs started to hurt until I was at least 6 weeks.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Skyelar - Congratulations  

Hyjanea - was you on BE forum 4yrs ago? The username and signature sounds familiar x good luck x


----------



## skyelar

Officially pregnant! Beta hcg 278. Still can't quite believe it. Scan booked for 3rd December.
Really wishing all you girls the best of luck, it really can work. Feel free to message me if you have any questions, after 2 failed fet and 1 so far successful fet I have a bit of experience.
Love and hugs to all


----------



## hjanea

OMG Sykelar thats fantastic!! Congratulations!!

Hi Boo, yes I was! I'd seen you on another forum on here and thought I 'knew' you but wasn't sure if it ws from BE or previous tx cycles on here. Congratulations on your twin BFP and on your little boy!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Joan 71 - how did your thaw go hunny ? Very good i hope !! Also welcome !!!

Hjanea - congrats at being in your 2ww hun!!! Best of luck to you and cant wait to hear good news that they have stuck hehe 

Skyelar - woohoo at getting final confirmation - very happy for you sweetie !!!!!!! Good luck with your scan !! Day before my birthday so will be thinking of you  

xxxxx


----------



## Karina♥️

Hi all 

Hope u don't mind me joining this thread.. I had my fet on the 9/11/12 and OTD is the 20/11/12    we transferred 2x5day Blasts  

 to all who have had  

 to all who had the heartbreaking  

For the ladies who went on to BFP.. What symptoms did u have? 

I have lower back ache, on and off nausea and mild dizziness But don't kno if its just my mind workin over time.. With my previous BFP which ended in a chemical I only had AF pains but had them for the whole 2ww But so far with this one I only had AF pain on the day of transfer

Xx


----------



## eldesperado

'prayin for our baby boo' - Hi 
I too had my fet on 9th so have the same otd. I'm really confused about symptoms or rather lack of.. today suffering with quite bad af pains and really bad lower back ache which is making me think I'm going to start af   

sending loads of    to all !


----------



## Joan71

Hi again,
Congratulations Syelar...you must be over the moon 
Thanks for your welcomes hyjanea and Mrs Davies.

It's great to see other people are also in the 2ww eldesperado and praying for our baby boo. Best of luck with the symptom spotting  

AFM...only 2 of our 4 embryos survived the defrost on Monday, but it did atleast cut out a bit of stress and mean that we could transfer straight away yesterday. I'm not sure if I could have coped with waiting to see if any made it to blast...it was very stressful last time! So, we have two "Day 2" embies on board...one "2cell" and one "grade 2 4cell". Apparently both were in the normal ranges for Day 2, so we'll see what happens. Wish I had a microscope that could see in to my womb to check they're dividing properly, but maybe it's best not to know!! It's quite nice knowing that implantation if it happens won't take place until the weekend, so I don't need to worry about symptom spotting yet!

Best of luck everybody


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations on being PUPO Joan!
My 2ww is now driving me mad. I'm only 4dp3dt and have started to symptom spot as I've had a heightened sense of smell today which I had with my DD and a chem pg a few years ago. I know that it can't be a symptom as its far too early and so must be in my head or the pills or injections, though I've not had it theother 3 cycles. Arrggh Its driving me mad!!


----------



## eldesperado

...think it's all over for me, having bad period pains all night and today and actually started af       rang clinic a still have to carry on with meds till odt


----------



## hjanea

Oh No eldesperado. When is your OTD?


----------



## eldesperado

next tuesday

hjanea your sense of smell is a pretty good   sign even thou it's early . I've had same plus other symptoms by day 4 after et last time.


----------



## Joan71

Really sorry to hear that eldesperado, but the clinic are right...make sure you stay on your meds. I have a friend who had a very early 2 day period on a natural cycle and was actually pregnant. It suddenly stopped and they now put it down to implantation bleeding. Implantation and af pains also feel very similar in my experience. 
Hyjanea - I agree...heightened sense of smell sounds like a very good sign. We get to know our bodies so well going through all this so I'm sure your instincts are right 
Fingers crossed for both of you


----------



## Mrs Davies

eldesperado - aww hope your ok hunny !! Yes still try and stay positive - its not over yet and you will analyse every little feeling that you get - stay strong and hang in there xxxxxxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Hi everyone I posted a few weeks ago and have been keeping busy up until transfer so haven't had chance to post. Congrats for the bfp. So sorry for the bfn xx

We are having 5 d3 frostiness thawed on Monday and are aiming to get them to day 5. I'm taking progynova 6 per day and cylogest 6 per day and I'm feeling so emotional at the minute. Is anyone else on these? It seems to be a high dose. I feel sorry for my husband with my moods all over the place. 
Mrs Davies I see you have a date now hope everything is going ok for you xx

  for everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Nickyanne1 - aw good luck for Monday and i hope that your little embies thaw nicely for you!! You will soon be in the 2ww  I think the whole IVf process is very emotional anyway , thats without all the hormones that we have to take or inject into our bodies !! I had my little niece over night last night, which i loved sooo much having some bonding time with the little angel and getting my practise in hehe !!! I was giving her a bottle at 5.30am and i had a proper little cry to myself because i was looking at her gorgeous face feeding away and it felt sooo special, and how much them tiny little babies rely on you is such an important thing !! I want this sooo badly and hope all of our turns come very soon!! So i understand you being emotional hunny - it is totally understandable !

xx xx xxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Aw thanks Mrs Davies. I'm just back from having a big steak at our local pub and feel so so much better. Crazy hormones!! 
I had my nephew around all the time when we were having our first ivf and I loved it, he kept me busy and happy xx
I hope your lining is nice think next week. Are u starting progesterone injections or pessaries? X


----------



## Mrs Davies

Morning Nickyanne !! mmmm i love a good pub lunch - especially a steak hehe Hormones are mad arent they - what us women have to go through hey haha Yeah wish i could have my niece over more but my sister in law doesnt like being apart from her (which i can understand) so i cherish every moment i get to have her hehe I will be starting the pessaries . just hope my lining is nice and thick then we are all raring to go for transfer on 28th  xxxxxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Aw that's lovely, they are so precious, I hate being away from my ds, I'm sure it makes you even more protective with what we go through xx

Really hope it's nice and thick xx


----------



## odineen

Hello all

Hope you don't mind me joining you! I've been reading this thread since September!

I went through an egg share cycle which I ended up with ohss which wasn't a happy time. I ended up with 6 day 1 embies frozen. I have had to wait for 3 af's and eventually the 3rd Arrived today. So I start sniffing day 21 which is the 9th dec and have my down reg scan on the 4th jan. I know that I'll be on hrt after that and have a scan at 9 days to check lining of my womb, I was hoping someone could tell me what happens after that scan?

I want to have an idea of what time I should arrange to have off work. I know everyone is different but I'm one of these people that like to know the facts!

Hope everyone is keeping well!

Orla xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Orla - welcome and best of luck in your cycle hunny !!! I have my scan on Thursday to check the lining of my womb and if it is thicker than 7mm which is should be then i will going ahead for the transfer on the 28th which is 6 days later !!! Hope this helps you - best of luck xxxxx


----------



## odineen

Thanks for the welcome!

What day were your embies frozen?

Orla


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies 

I'm back again. Fet number 4 of this cycle. Had my scan today (day 13) and was 12mm. So all ready. Fly to Norway Monday 26th for transfer that day I think. They are defrosting all 6 of my frosties and will take them to blast to see if we can at least get a couple to transfer x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Orla - no problem love !! I have 1 day 5 and 1 day 6 - im having both of them transferred (hopefully if thaw all goes ok) 

Sweetnats - good news on lining hunny - best of luck for transfer xxxxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Hi Orla and sweetnats

Orla- hope all goes well for you, like mrs d says its all dependant on the lining, I've been for quite a few scans and increased the meds to get it right.

Sweetnats hope transfer goes well, I have my tfr on wed so we will both be on the 2ww xx

I had my 6 thawed this morning (not 5 like they originally told us) and 5 were doing well so are taking them to day 5 which is Wednesday. They will call us tomorrow to let us know how they're going. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## hjanea

Nickyanne- hope they have done well overnight.

My 2ww is driving me insane!!!


----------



## odineen

Nickyanne- hope your embies are doing well this morning!

Hjanea - what's your otd? Do you think you'll cave and test early?

Orla


----------



## Lou La

Hi can I join too? We've got out start date 4th December I start on the buserelin I'll be on that for over 3 weeks so that I can start this cycle rather than next (they originally thought I wouldn't be able to start as they shut for Christmas but they said it will make no difference being on the buserelin for an extra week I'm so excited we can start this cycle  ) orla my d/r scan will be 27th Dec and all being well my lining scan will be on the 4th jan then I believe e/t would be 5 days later but I can't really remember what the dr said! I have 5 day blasts frozen. Is anyone doing anything to thicken their lining up? I am drinking pineapple juice every day and will start the pregnacare vits soon any other advice will be gladly received, it wasn't too long ago I was going through my fresh cycle but I've forgotten everything already! x


----------



## hjanea

Hi Lou la!!

Odineen- my OTD is next monday- 16dp3dt, I will test at the weekend just so I have some warning to prepare for a bfn. Got lots of 'symptoms' but they could all be down to the progesterone injections. I've got further than last time though. AF was in proper full flow by this time in the cycle.


----------



## odineen

Lou la - my down reg scan was ment to be the 27 but I'm in Ireland for Christmas! I'm glad we'll be going through the same time I'm sniffing burslin from 4 dec!

Hjanea - I hope you get the bfp. Sounding good with the symptoms! 

Orla xx


----------



## nickyanne1

Just back from the clinic and I have day 2 5 blasts on board, please please please stick little ones xx  

Welcome Lou la, I have been drinking pineapple juice everyday and taking the pregnacare conception for a while and just making sure I eat my 5 a day. Hope all goes well for you xx

Hjanea- def sounds good for you fingers crossed  

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Hello Ladies  

hope you don't mind me posting, i was on here in July time when i had my first fet which resulted in a bfn! 
I have just had another fet and today was OTD and i ave my first ever BFP so happy so many emotions at the moment i just wanted to say snow babies can do it girls  

I recognise a few names Skyelar congrats hunni and everyone on there bfps and sorry to those of you with bfn's


----------



## hjanea

Congraulations hugs!! Its good to know they work. I'm just hoping for 4th time lucky!!


----------



## nickyanne1

Congratulations (hugs) that's fantastic news xxx  I hope my 2 blasts give me the same result x


----------



## MrsHY

Just dropping in to say congrats to Hugs and best of luck Hjanea - I have had no failed fresh cycles but two failed FETs so I sympathise with needing a well deserved good news story! I have my first appointment at my new clinic (Lister) tomorrow and am going to ask for their views on another fresh cycle vs a third FET. x


----------



## hjanea

Hope your appointment goes well MrsHY.

Hi Nickyanne- congratulations on being PUPO. Is it you on the Leeds thread??


----------



## nickyanne1

Thanks hjanea x yes we're at seacroft xx


----------



## hjanea

Me Too!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Everybody hope all is well!

Nickyanne - congrats at being in your 2ww - woohoo

hjanea - hope your 2ww is going good so far and you are relaxing and having plenty of rest hun !

Lou la - Welcome love and the best of luck to you! you start treatment on my birthday!

Hugs - woop woop congrats on your BFP bet you are over the moon -  

AFM - got scan tomorrow to check lining of my womb  Hope it is nice and thick then will have transfer next week

xxx xxx


----------



## hjanea

Hope your lining is good MrsDavies.


----------



## Sweetnats

Congrats Hugs....  

Good luck all the ladies testing. 4 days until my transfer.... seems so far away!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hiya just a quick update ladies! had my scan today and my lining is only 7mm - sooo gutted !! They still going ahead with transfer on 28th but im not feeling too hopeful after my lining being so thin!!!!!! Hate these low and emotional days - so draining  xxxx


----------



## (hugs)

Mrs Davies big hugs your way hun


----------



## Sweetnats

Mrs Davies

There was a lady very similar to you in an ivf ** group I am on. She asked if anyone had also had a thinner lining. There were quite a few ladies that have 7 mm and are currently pregnant. One with twins!!! So keep positive.


----------



## Mrs Davies

are really sweetnats - thank you xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsHY

Mrs Davies 28th is still a while away - have they upped your HRT dose? Or are you doing a natural cycle? I'm sorry, I can't remember! I know what you mean about the low days though. They suck.

I had my appt this morning, I can't tell you how amazing my new consultant is. She just managed to inspire such confidence and I left feeling positive, upbeat and in control.

The upshot is that she believes our two failed FETs could be down to bad luck, but as we transferred two each time, and as they were all very high quality blastocysts, she's a bit nervous that something else could be going on. So, before I left this morning I had 13 vials (!!) of blood taken and am being tested for NK cells (which she freely admitted may have everything and nothing to do with fertility - they just don't know yet), thyroid profile, thrombophilia screen, MTUFR mutation screen, AMH, thyroid antibodies and chromosome karyotype. I am also going to have a hysteroscopy (sending a camera up there!) in the new year to rule out anything that can't be picked up on an ultrasound, e.g. septum/fibroids, where they will also take a biopsy of my womb lining. This will be timed for the cycle before a FET/fresh IVF as there is some evidence it helps if done the month preceeding an intervention. A bit like spring cleaning my womb, my husband said!

The lovely thing was that unless anything comes up as an anomaly with my DNA (and my husband's sperm is also being looked at from a DNA perspective), she said that not using our 'beautiful embryos' in storage would be a shame - even though not as good quality they are very strong to have been taken to blast at all. And given my OHSS potential, if we can achieve pregnancy with a frozen transfer then great.

So... the next couple of months are going to be about investigations... so I will leave this board but I wish all you ladies the best of luck in the meantime...bring on the BFPs! xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Marshy - i am on a medicated cycle but not they have kept me on the same dosage of everything, but yeah i guess it could get thicker by next week, which is what they did say, but they done even do another scan to check first which i was shocked about ! Acupunture has just helped chill me out, going to have some tea now then run myself a nice hot bath!!! 

Your clinic and consultant sound really good and like they are really looking after you hunny!!! Its so good that they are doing all they can to see if there is potentially anything else wrong or that they can do to help!!! Best of luck to you for the future and i hope all goes well for you sweetie 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyelar

Great news (hugs) !!! So happy for you, hope everything goes smoothly.
Mrs Davies, sending thickening vibes to you stay positive sweetie.
Mrs HY s glad your follow up was positive, wishing you lots of luck for the future.

Well I had an early scan today after some bleeding yesterday. It was red blood and a clot. Didn't last very long and was just brown spotting by evening but scared me lots! So went to clinic and they examined me and did a scan, one sac and yolk seen at right size for 5weeks 5days. They also saw a haematoma in my womb which may have caused the bleeding, but they said it won't cause any harm. Feeling relieved now but still a bit anxious.

Wishing everyone lots of luck xxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Mrs Davies - I've also seen where people have thinner linings and go onto to have normal pregnancy. She never told me what mine was. You have a good few days until transfer so I'm sure it will be thicker xx


----------



## odineen

Morning! 

Hugs! I love hearing positive outcomes. Congratulations!

Mrs Davies they say your lining thinks by 1.5 every 2 days if not more so it will be thick enough when your embies board the mother ship. It needs to be at least 8 which it probably will be today. Any thicker than that is a bonus. 

Skylar they say most people bleed but after what we go through its no reasurance as we are so full of worry from before we even get that bfp! I've said a little prayer that your little one stays safe and snug now and the dr seems quite positive!

Mrshy it's fantastic that your new dr as given you such confidence in your next cycle.  That just might be all it takes. That bit more confidence in your dr will give you that bfp!

Afm it's Friday and that will do me fine.

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing weekend! Good luck to everyone testing x

Orla x


----------



## Kirsty1920

Hi everyone 

Sorry to hijack to conversation! I have never do this before and it is my 4th cycle (2 fresh and 2fet all at gri) I am currently on my two week wait two frozen babies were transfered on Wednesday 21st nov so been taken it easy since then! I was told that two out my three frozen babies had grew since the thaw one to a six cell and the other a four cell. My uterus lining the fri before was 6.8 but wasn't worried as it would have been thick enough by the wed (hopefully) I am on progesterone injection as I have an ileostomy cause by crohns diseas and they think I have a fistula so pesseries we ruled out! I am also on clexan this cycle never has this before! 2ww us defo tough but for some reason still feeling positive still early days though! Would love to chat with you lovely lady's re anything fet related! I am going out my mind defo don't help being off work does it lol.


----------



## (hugs)

Thanks girls for your kind words  

Skylea Thank you and congrats to you Hun   glad all was good at your scan, i hope theres no more bleeding now!!   this is one worry after another!  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## nickyanne1

MrsHY- sounds like you are being looked after really well your consultant sounds lovely. Hope everything goes well for you xx

Skyelar- pleased your scan went well, hope there's no more bleeding. When are you back for another scan? Xx

Kirsty- hi and welcome. I'm also in my 2ww and its driving me insane. I'm 3dp5dt can't wait to know xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Skylar - sorry to hear you had a little worry with your bleeding but so glad that the scan has confirmed everything is ok for you hunny!! 

Nickyanne & Orla - thank you i am feeling much better about it now after reading lots on here - xx thank you for lifting my spirits 

Kirsty - welcome hunny and hope your 2ww goes fast for you, and the best of luck 

Hugs and everybody else - hello and have a lovely weekend 

xxxxxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovelies
I was on suprecur injections and progynova 3x a day but had a 17mm follicle in wed which was 20mm today. My lining has gone from 6.7 to 6.6 so it's a cancelled cycle for me. I've been quite sick - chest infection which has triggered my asthma for the first time in nearly 20 years so maybe a good thing - only want the best for my little frosties! Was wondering if anyone else had had such odd results? 
Sorry for lack of personals - it hurts to type even on my phone at the mo!


----------



## hjanea

Can't believe I overlooked this thread yesterday. I got my BFP- 2 poas yesterday- CB said pregnant 2-3, and 1 pee test at the hospital today and I'm starting to realise it's true!! I have a scan provisionally booked for 11th december.
FET's can work. Mine were frozen at d2, defrosted and put in the following day. One was a 3 cell that went to 6 cell top grade and the other was 3 cell, went to 4 cell and was moderate grade.
Hope all of you have your dreams come true. I'll keep popping back to see how you are all doing!!
Helen.x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Helen - wooohoooo BIG CONGRATS TO YOU HUN AND BEST OF LUCK FOR YOU SCAN ON THE 11TH !!!! 

  

AFM - 1 more sleep until transfer hehe very excited 

Hope everybody else is doing well 

xxx xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Good luck mrs Davies. We had our transfer yesterday. We have 1 expanding blast and 1 hatching blast on board. Finally we don't have to hAve a 2ww. We can have a 10 day wait!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Sweetnats - ooooohhh congrats for your transfer hunny !! eeekkk !! gets exciting at this stage doesnt it ! How come you only have to wait 10 days ? Even better for you woohoo  

Yes roll on tomorrow we get a call between 9am and 10am telling us when to go in 

xxx xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

I think it's due to having 5 day blasts. They have already done a few days growing. So can test sooner. First time for us with blasts although its also out last ever go so keeping everything crossed

Good luck with the call Hun. Keep us updated !!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sweetnats - oooo yes well sounds understandable! My clinic make you wait so long to test - i have never heard of clinics making you wait as long as mine! They just have a set amount of days for fresh or frozen not taking the day of embryos into consideration. They make you wait 3 weeks on a fresh cycle and 18 days for a frozen!! I know that it would be showing by 2 weeks so i was going to wait 12 days to test so that its not a work day! Im having a day 5 and day 6 embryo transferred (hopefully), so 12 days should be plenty  
Sorry to hear that this is your last shot - but hopefully this is all that you will need and this will be your dreams come true and a perfect end to the year - got everything crossed for you 

xxx xxx


----------



## hjanea

Sweetnats- congratulations on being PUPO!!! Good luck!

Mrs Davies- good luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## nickyanne1

Congrats again hjanea xxx  

Hi vesperpea, sorry to hear you have been unwell and things haven't gone well. Sorry I'm no help with the results but I'm sure someone will be. Good luck with your next cycle xx

Sweetnats- congrats on being pupo hope it goes quickly for you. Ours is only 12 day wait which is Monday. Gonna test this weekend so I'm prepared xx

Mrs Davies- hope tomorrow goes well xxxx

Afm- 6dp5dt today and going a little crazy, was back at work today and it was nice to be busy. I have lots of symptoms but think its just the meds. Fingers crossed tho xxx


----------



## hjanea

Thanks Nicyanne- when is your OTD?


----------



## nickyanne1

Monday 3rd.  I won't wait until then. I need to know xxx. Did you have Lots of symptoms? Xx


----------



## (hugs)

Sweetnats CONGRATS on being PUPO hun all the best  

MrsDavies all the best for ET tomorrow hun  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Ladies - Just had phone call from the lab and 1 of our little frosties hasnt made it  im a little gutted and just had a little cry but i thank myself lucky that we still have 1 good embryo left!!!! Praying so much that 1 is enough and strong and will snug into my womb were it belongs - transfer is at 12pm, so just going to walk my dogs before i set off and clear my head and get my positive head on!! 

Hope everyone else is good  
xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Thanks ladies

Mrs Davies nit only takes one Hun. Good luck for transfer x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thank you Sweetnats !!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## hjanea

MrsDavies- hope its gone well!!


----------



## Sweetnats

How did it go mrs Davies?


----------



## nickyanne1

Hi mrs Davies hope today went well. It really does only take one xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi all - awww thank you for your messages !!! All went well thank you - we have 1 little day 6 frosties on board - so it must be a little fighter and i have a good feeling about this  Praying so much now the little miracle sticks to its mummy  

hope you all are good - baby dust to us all 


xxxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

mrs davies congrats on being PUPO hunn


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thank you hugs - exciting times hehe xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

deffo hun   whens OTD?


----------



## Mrs Davies

Well my clinic make you wait ages ................. the longest i have ever heard !! Normally with a 6 day transfer it would be 2 weeks max but my clinic make you wait 18 days !!! I cant wait that long so im going to test at 12 days - 9th December xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

bloody hell that is a longggggggggg time to wait yikes   i thought my clinic was bad making me wait 14days!! 
hope the 2ww isn't too bad Hun and doesn't drive you too mad!


----------



## Mrs Davies

I know yeah its crazy ive never heard of a clinic make you wait that long - on a fresh cycle they say 3 weeks aswell haha So 9th December is the big day ha Thank you hunny we just have to keep our minds busy dont we and stress free xxxxxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

deffo hun, the 9th will be hear in no time hun   all the best of luck


----------



## Mrs Davies

Morning hugs !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much hunny !!! 

morning to everybody else and hope you are all well ?? 

1 day down in PUPO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha 

xxxxx xxxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hey mrs Davies. Congrats on being pupo!!!! Now the dreaded wait begins!


----------



## Bella1234

Morning ladies! 

Not posted in this thread before but been following you on and off and thought I'd say hi! 

Mrs Davies, we appear to be on the same cycle, I also had my ET yesterday. Congrats on being PUPO, now the waiting begins   this is our time. my clinic is testing A LOT earlier then yours, they have asked me to come back 7th Dec., 3 weeks seems awfully long, are they expecting you to test at home first?

Good luck to everyone else at your various stages of the cycle!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Bella 1234 - Oh how exciting that we are both at the exact stage hunny !!! Yes i dont know why my clinic make you wait that long - its mad !!! What day embryo did you have transferred hun? How are you feeling ? Hope you are relaxed and i will be praying for you each night too love - oh an yes sorry i have to do a home pregnancy test and ring the clinic with the results then take it from there  

xxx xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Bella1234

Mrs Davies - very exciting!    I had a 5 day blast. Only had one frozen from our fresh cycle, so was a tense wait to see if it'd survive. However, by the time of transfer, the embryo had collapsed again, sounded a bit worrying to me but embryologist seemed to think this was quite normal    
Feeling ok thanks, quite calm and relaxed actually. Am working from home today then off on Friday as my mum and aunt are over to visit from Sweden, so that should help me keep my mind off things. How are you doing?

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Bella1234 - aw yeah i bet it was a nerve racking moment for you, but your little frostie made it woohoo  ha! Mine is a day 6 so we are very similar indeed hunny!   Do you have to do a home pregnancy test on the 07th? If not what kind of test do you have to do love? I can understand you being a little worried about it collapsing too?? !! But if they say this is normal then try not to stress, there is so much of IVF thats hard to get our head round and understand!! So we just got to trust the pros havent we!!  
Good to hear you are calm and relaxed !! Tomorrow will do you good seeing family and having a relaxing day off!!
I am good thank you - calm and relaxed too - at work today but office based so nothing too heavy haha - got acupunture booked after work tonight, then a good birthday weekend planned ahead - relaxation and lovely food  

Hope our frosties stick          
xxxx xxxx


----------



## Bella1234

Mrs Davies - My test on the 7th is a blood test. Hope your acu last night went well, and has given your little one that extra boost it need to go all the way. How are you finding acu? I am thinking of putting both myself and DP on it for next fresh cycle, if this doesn't work.

I am looking forward to a few days off with my family and have got lots of little nice things planned, which should hopefully distract me from too much symptom spotting. Hope you have a lovely weekend. Is it your birthday? If so,    Remember to make that wish when you blow the candles out on your cake.

And just for good measures, for us and everyone else on this forum...

        


Xxx


----------



## skyelar

Congrats PUPO ladies, try and enjoy the bubble for as long as you can xx
Mrs Davies have a lovely birthday weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning All !! 

Bella - awww well i will be wishing for you all the way till the 7th and getting the results that you deserve then hopefully i wont be far behind you hehe I am finding acupunture really good and relaxing !! I really do believe that it helps !! I would defo reccomend it hunny! Thank you for the Happy Birthday hehe It is on Tuesday but this is my birthday weekend hehe You take it easy and hope you have a relaxing weekend !

Skylar - thank you hunny - hope that you are well 

Much love and baby dust to you all - im off for a weekend in the Lake District with the hubby for my birthday so catch up with you all when i get back




xxxxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Hi mrs Davies and Bella congrats on being pupo. Hope it doesn't drive you too crazy. I lost the plot this week was so sure it hadn't worked but tested yesterday and today and have a strong [BFP!!!! I can't believe it I'm so happy. I hope you get the same result xxx   

Hope you have a lovely birthday weekend mrs Davies xx

Skyelar sweetnats and hugs hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Bella1234

Congrats Nickannel! That's great news  Can't imagine what it would feel like to see two lines, never happened to me yet, think I would pass out, lol. Did you have ant symptoms before you tested? Xx


----------



## nickyanne1

Thanks Bella we are so happy x I have had sore boobs, funny taste in mouth on and off cramping which feels different to af and A bit more tired but I haven't been sleeping well which I put down to nerves.  I just put the symptoms down to the progesterone. I tested on 7dp5dt which was faint but there and I tested again on 8dp and it didn't look darker so I was sure it was a chemical like last time. I was so relieved when is tested 9 and 10dp5dt and it is soo strong. Just praying they stay xx  

I really hope you get to see those two lines this time      will you test before OTd? X


----------



## Bella1234

Thanks Nivkyanne1, I do hope so too! Not sure if I'll test at home or not, always caved in the past   x x


----------



## (hugs)

CONGRATS on your BFP Nickyanne  

Hope the 2ww ladies are ok and you arnt driving yourselves too mad


----------



## Sweetnats

How is everyone doing? Otd is Wednesdays and still not tested  it is so hard. But just don't want that doubt. 

Have a few twinges and still have a back ache. But that's about it. A little sore boobies. But know that's the cyclogest


----------



## Bella1234

Hello all! How are you all doing? I am having a bit of a down day    Have had a lovely weekend with my mum and aunt, which has kept me distracted from 2ww. But they have gone back this morning and am back at work = Monday blues and staring to feel a bit disheartened. Just feel like I have already resigned myself to the fact that it will be another bfn on Friday, and just feeling a bit down and fed up. In a way I just want it over and done with now so that I can start focus on Christmas and all it brings. Suppose one positive is that I would be able to have a few tipples over the festive season, every cloud eh  

Anyway, just needed to have a little moan, sorry for the negative post and hope you are all feeling a lot better  

Xxxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi everyone, hope you are all keeping positive. Bella keep your chin up babe, everyone gets down days its so tough but try and stay as positive as you can 

Well had my scan today (7weeks +2) and one nice heartbeat seen. Still doesn't feel real yet. Felt pretty sick this morning and was grateful for that as only other symptom of tender is boobs went away 2 days ago.

Wishing you all the best at whatever stage you are at and remember it can work.
Happy birthday for tomorrow mrs davies xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Skyelar. Congrats Hun. That must be amazing!!!  

Keep strong ladies on the 2ww!!!

I have been to the loo this morning 8dp5dt and there has been some brown blood with a couple of very tiny clots. Very strange as I have never had a bleed before my otd on all 6 previous cycles. And my af is always around the 8th of each month (my cycle is 31 days) 

Any ideas ladies? Doyou think af? Is it not too late for implantation bleed?


----------



## Lou La

Congrats nickyanne on your bfp, and good luck to all who are pupo hope the 2ww whizzes by for you and there is a lovely bfp waiting for you,

Afm eeek 1st injection tomorrow little bit nervous as we used an auto injector last time but they no longer use them anymore I'm sure once the first one is done I will wonder what I worried about! Orla how are you? Excited to start now xx


----------



## Lou La

Sorry I seemed to have missed the last few posts before replying so congrats skyelar the most amazing thing in the world is seeing that heart beating away, bella it's an emotional rollercoaster your allowed a down day hope your feeling a bit better now sending you a hug, sweetnats I had implantation bleeding and it was exactly as you describe! I had it 6-8 dp5dt but the little embies can take their time to pick the perfect spot to bury in good luck for otd Wednesday x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Nickyanne 1 - woohoo congrats hunny !!!!  

Sweetnats - only 1 more day for you till test day hunny  I dont know what to advise about the bleeding hunny, the only thing i can say is hang on in there till tomorrow and ive got everything crossed for you love !!!!!!  

Bella - awww we all have our down days hunny - i know its hard but we just gota try and stay strong - we are all here if you need a chat 

Skelar - thanks for the happy birthday hunny - and congrats at your scan - bet it  was amazing to see  Very happy for you  

AFM - going abit crazy now in the 2ww - not sleeping and cant get it out of my mind !! maybe a good thing i am back at work today so that atleast my brain will be kept busy!! Its my birthday today but the hubby is working lates so my mum is coming to keep me company this evening, i think we will just get a take away and relax.

have a ncie day all 


xxxxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Happy birthday MrsDavies!!!


----------



## Sweetnats

mrs Davies. Not long now for you test day!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thank you sweetnats and hjanea - much love to you both xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies, I am back to rejoin as sadly I had a m/c at 6 weeks.  Our FET date will be in february 2013 but I thought I would pop back on now and see how you lovely ladies are doing.  I have been following a little but felt a bit too sad to post on here.  Feeling a bit more positive now and I know that the support i Have had from all my FF has been fab in the past so here I am.x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Pickwick - so sorry to hear about your mc hunny!! Glad to hear you are feeling positive again and wishin you all the luck in the world for your next cycle  

xx xxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Hope you had a good birthday mrs Davies, not long until otd how are you feeling? Xx

Skyelar- how amazing seeing the heartbeat, ours is 17th December xx

Bella- really hope you get your   . 

Thanks Lou la hope this cycle goes well for you xx

Sorry to hear about your mc pickwick, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle xx

Afm- I'm still quite crazy and have quite a few bad days sure that its all going to end, I keep doing tests to make sure the line is there, but then if the line doesn't look quite right I worry even more! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

HI Ladies

Pickwick so sorry about the mc hun x x x

Well ladies i am 10dp5dt and otd is tomorrow. tested this morning and was a faint line. Have now convinced myself that its a chemical. Plus had some spotting for the last two days. Just brown murky colour when i wipe and no pink or red. but just not going to get excited yet!


How is everyone doing? I hate this damn rollercoaster!


----------



## nickyanne1

Hi sweatnats, it could be a late implanter that would explain the spotting. Try to stay positive I will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Sweetnats brown CM is good hun, it could have implantated late! i have everything crossed for you tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning All

Nickyanne - aww hope you are ok hun and i would probably be the same as you and keep testing! Bet it still feels very unreal - but just try and stay relaxed as possible for you and your little baby  hehe !! Your scan will soon be here luvvie!! I think if this ever does happen for me i would be exactly the same and on edge every day of my pregnancy, i know thats not good but 3 times i have been pregnant in the past and all ended sadly, so worry will always be there.  How are you today? im defo finding it the hard now , seems harder as every day goes on! For the past couple of days i have just felt like i wana hide away on my own and cry, the wait is sooooooooo hard!!!

Sweetnats - awwwww good luck for your test this morning - thinking of you and got everything crossed 

Love and baby dust to us all and i hope you all have a lovely day  

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies. Tested with a cb indicator and says pregnant 1-2 so I guess at the moment it's looking ok 
Still very early days with my track recorded. But will enjoy it for now


----------



## Mrs Davies

Wooohoooo Sweetnats - congrats hunny 

xxxx


----------



## Bella1234

Sweetnats - yay!  do try to enjoy your moment, I am sure this will be your time. What a fab Xmas pressie  

Mrs Davies - know how you feel. I am feeling extremely fed up and negative at the mo, tested again today with digital hpt and got another slap in your face 'not pregnant'. Just want otd tomorrow over and done with now. After that I am going to try my best to get into the festive spirit and start enjoying the lead up to Christmas, which a normally love   And then I suppose I will stand there at new year again, wishing that this will be our year   phew.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Bella - awwwww did you ? I am soooo tempted to do another one also !! I know what you mean - the waiting drives us that crazy , there is always a big part of us that just wants to know then we can try to get on with a normalish life !!!! I want this so bad and feel like the more it fails the more this is changing me as a person  Ive felt a little lonely past few days but think thats just because i am scared !! You go for blood tests tomorrow dont you hunny to confirm?? What time are you there ? I will have everything crossed for you  and say a little pray for you tonight 
Oh and i am defo not in the xmas spirit this year at all

xxxx xxxxxx


----------



## Bella1234

Mrs Davies - I know, I am normally such a 'happy go lucky' person and not much generally gets me down. More half glass full then half glass empty. But these days I feel both bitter and jealous on an almost daily basis, it exhausting and I have to try my hardest not not get engulfed in it  
Anyway, yeah, got my blood test in the morning but don't get to phone up for results until the afternoon. At least it's followed by a weekend and I am planning to have a big fat glass of wine tomorrow night if the bfn is confirmed. Have you decided when you are testing again, will you wait until your OTD? Hoping and   for you all the way! 

Xxx xxx


----------



## nickyanne1

Congrats sweetnats xxx

Bella- there are so many stories where people get bfn on a hpt and bfp with a blood test. Hope this is your time xxx 

Mrs Davies- had another crazy day today my boobs weren't hurting so sure it was over so had to test again and it was  . I really am  .  Is it your OTd tomorrow? I have a really good feeling about you. I will say lots of prayers for everyone tonight xxxxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

Sweetnats massive congrats hunni


----------



## Sweetnats

Thanks ladies. The worry never stops. Had bloods today but not open again until Monday. So hope I make it to then !!! Would so love to see hcg rising. Never had it before

Will keep everything crossed ladies. It does so start to get you down. I was convinced this hadn't worked. Still feel it hasn't even though I have a bfp. But I think this journey makes you feel different to normal. Like I said I am a level headed lady. But have been like a woman obsessed. I hav bought another 4 tests. My eyes hurt from google lol.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good Morning all !!

Bella - thinking of you lots this morning hunny, and praying for them positive results for you this afternoon!! I am totally with you on that one and me too i am usually such a bubbly happy person and always try to look at best side in life! After years of heartache, i think that is  enough to change any women in a way  I cried myself to sleep last night , was convinced my period was going to come over night!! It hasnt but still feeling rubbish! I was reading lots on adoption last night, i want to start getting some information about adoption as i will be a mother one way or another and i dont intend on giving up. If this means adoption then i know i would be able to give a little baby out there there love that they deserve!!! Good luck for later hunny and thinking of you!!!!!! Oh yeah no im not going to wait till otd to test again, im going to test on Sunday, then Wednesday !!!  

Nickayanne - awwww well very happy for you that it is still positive for you luvvie!! try and enjoy this as much as you can and hope the wait for your scan doesnt drive you too crazy!! My 2 weeks is up next Wednesday, but i have planned all along to test Sunday also !!!

Sweetnats - awww sweetnats it sounds like we are all going a little crazy on here haha !!   Bless us all hey!! What happens with you now hunny , do you keep going back for bloods on a regular basis ? Try and relax as much as poss - for you and the little one inside you hehe !!!

How is everybody else doing  

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## prayingforababy

Hi all,

Was wondering if I could join this thread?

I had my FET yesterday am. I'm so happy it went ahead (we only had one frozen) we didn't think it would thaw but the embryologist said its done really well and divided from 8 cells to 11 since yesterday am which is a good sign. Has anyone else heard of this? 
Anyway we are so made up and I'm now officially on my 2ww! 

Good luck to everyone else where ever you are in your cycle. Lets pray for the best news this Xmas xxx

My blood test is booked in for 20th December, anyone else around that date?


----------



## Bella1234

My BFN was confirmed today with bloods. Feeling kind of relieved to have it over and done with and will now try to start enjoying the festive season. We got a medical review booked for 17th jan, so we will see what the new year holds for us.

Mrs Davies - I will keep   and hoping that you get your much deserved BFP. Thanks for all your support!

To everyone, thanks for making my 2 ww a little bit easier to bear, all the best and good luck with whatever stage of your cycle your at, make sure you finish this year with a bang!     I will keep checking in on you  

Have a great Christmas!

Xx xx xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Prayingforababy - welcome hunny and hi  Best of luck to you in you 2ww too - hope it isnt driving you as crazy as me haha !! We are all here for support love  

Bella - i am sooooooo sorry for you hunny - big hugs for you!!! You get that big glass of wine down you tonight and make sure DH is supporting you lots !! Thank you for all your support too and i hope that you can relax and have a fab xmas (or try to)! Best of luck to you in the New Year, and hope to chat again in 2013.

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Bella i am so sorry hun. I know what you mean about feeling relieved. When you spend all the 2ww waiting and not knowing, As hard as it is to get a BFN at least you can then move in and not be in limbo anymore. Have some time out and enjoy some nice quality time with your DH

Praying - Welcome hun. The 2ww will drive you CRAZY!!! but you will get so much support from the lovely ladies on here.

Mrs Davies - When is test day? Have you done a secret test yet?

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sweetnats - well im a little naughty really !!! Firstly my clinic make you wait 18days till test date which officially would be the 15th !! But i have just had in my head 2 weeks as i have never known anybody wait longer than that! I was naughty and tested on my birthday which was only 6 days  I am going to test again tomorrow but only because its not a work day!! This is literally driving me NUTS!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

And what was the result mr d.? How many days are you now??

8 days is very early Hun. I know some get a bfp but I only got a faint line on 10dpt. And was a twist to the light kinda line.
This shows how different it varies in each person. 


Week 4 14 (next period due) 5 to 430
Week 5 21 180 to 7400
Week 6 28 1,100 to 56,500
Weeks 7 to 8 35 to 42 7,600 to 230,000
Weeks 9 to 12 49 to 70 25,300 to 290,000
Weeks 13 to 16 77 to 100 14,000 to 243,000
Weeks 17 to 24 4,000 to 165,000
Weeks 25 to birth of baby 3,200 to 90,000
4 to 6 weeks after birth Less than 5


Anything over 5 is a pregnancy. And remember the tests only pick up at about 20ml. So if you have a low reading you are still pregnant but just a lower hcg but as you can see from the range. Still totally fine.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Morning sweetnats - it was negative !!! and it was negative this morning too!! Im on day 11 now !! My head is such a mess and im sick of crying and not sleeping. I cant even cry after testing this morning as i did so much crying yesterday and now i just feel numb!! I know that there is a small chance this could change from now till Wednesday but im not going to get my hopes up as i am tired of them being crushed !!! its probably me having a blonde moment hunny but i dont understand your table ha! is it the hcg levels  Well guess another long day is on the cards for me, im just led in the conservatory with my 3 dogs feeling a little sorry for myself at the moment 

xxxxx xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Mrs Davies. 

I am so so sorry you are gp going through this. I know how awful it is to see a negative. When you twist it every way to see if you can see a line. 

Have a look on here though. As hcg levels vary MASSIVELY from woman to woman. On this table a pregnancy is anything over 5. A hpt only picks up levels over 20-25. So you are technically only 4 weeks pregnant. So if you have had a late implanter your levels could be 15 at the moment in week 4. And that's a pregnancy. But not high enough to be detected on a hpt. Yet still acceptable as its in the range for 4 weeks. 

Does this make sense Hun? I don't want to give you false hope as I know how hard it is getting that bfn. I remember getting mine and spending the early hours on google to find a story where someone had a got a late positive. We are all here or you Hun x x x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sweetnats - awww thank you sooo much !!! Its horrible isnt it, it is actually torture this !!! yes it makes more sense now hunny, so guess ive got to hang on to the tiny bit of hope there is left in me, and test again on Wednesday !!! I came on my period last time before test date, but i havent this time, but i know the pessaries can stop you having a period anyway. I keep feeling like i want to come on my period tho. Duvet day cuddling my doggies i think 

xxxx xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Got my first beta back. 11dp5dt and it was 115. Highest its ever been but still cautious as not massively high. So just have to wait for the next ones! So want to just know if I am or I'm not!!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Sweetnats - how come you have to keep going for bloods and they dont just book you straight in for a scan ?? It is the highest it has been tho which is brill news hunny!! Sorry if you have already explained this previously!!! When is your next one?? xxxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi mrs Davies. 

They can't always see anything on an early scan. I think 6 weeks is when they can just see a hb. But it varies in each person. So they don't like to scan too early due to the stress it causes. They check bloods as they have to rise every 48 hours. 
When I had my last bfp. My first was 45 then it went to about 60 something and then 100 and something. So although it was rising it wasn't doubling. 

Just had a call from gp with my second. And it was 906.1. So on Thursday was 115, if it doubled in 48 hours then Saturday it would be 230, so Monday should have been 460. So for it to be 906.1 I am sooooo excited. I know it can still go wrong but am just going to enjoy it now

How are you doing Hun?


----------



## Mrs Davies

Good morning sweetnats - ahhhh yes it means perfect sense now - i think this treatment has made me lose my brain as well as lots of other things haha - i remember when they took bloods when i had my ectopic now and thats how they knew because it wasnt doubling. I have never heard  of them doing this in ivf tho, it is a good thing i think and you sound like you are being really looked after then !! Are you NHS or private funded ? So excited for you too that them numbers are rising for you!!! Woop woop !! I think this will always be a continuous rollercoaster until we actually have our babies in our arms. The test saying that it is positive is just 1 big step closer i guess isnt it hunny!!! I am ok i guess - been very emotional for since, i seemed to of done nothing but cry since last week, i seem to be sleeping a little better past couple of days tho and not waking up at like 4am Well off to work today, then 1 more sleep tonight till i find out for sure 

Hope you all have a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Good luck for tomorrow MrsDavies!!


----------



## pickwick

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs Davies.xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Good luck tomorrow mrs Davies. Have everything crossed for you x x x stay positive x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thank you everybody !! I had acupunture before which i think has helped relax me - had a couple more crys today, but im feeling ok now, think im ready for whatever the outcome may be, but we will see - fingers crossed for the morning - THANK YOU      

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Well its confirmed its a    guys!! Im devastated , even tho i knew this was going to happen its hurts sooo much !!! I dont know why this isnt happening for me as my only problem is i dont have any tubes, i was highly fertile and got pregnant very easy before i had my tubes removed. We have 1 more shot at this next year then its the end of the road for good!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world - life can be so cruel

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Mrs Davies I am so so sorry Hun life is so crap. Nd unfair. Don't give up yet Hun. Remember I was on number 7 which was going to be my last! There is always hope Hun. Hold on to that. 

Take some time out to grieve fr this one x x sand enjoyyournhubby fr a bit x x


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sweetnats - Thank you so much hunny - life is so cruel and i just dont understand this !!! You must be soooo strong to of done this 7 times, much stronger than i am !!! I need to just try and move on for now and like you say enjoy my hubby for abit and try and and have a good Christmas together xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Mrs Davies. 

People always say that to me. But I am far from strong. A strong woman can give up!!! I couldn't. I'm not strong but the need to be a mum is what drives me. I knew that if this failed I was going to move on to surrogacy. And KNOW I can be a mum. So the pressure was off on this one if that makes sense.


----------



## Mrs Davies

awwwww no i know what you mean !!! Its horrible this i do feel this is changing me as a person the more it fails !! Im starting to get angry and weak, and people i love say the wrong things and i get angry at them for it !!! Its bloody torture!!! I will never give up to be a mum, but the way my life is going at the moment its looks like a child of my own isnt going to happen. If the last time doesnt work then im going to look at adopting xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hjanea

So sorry MrsDavies    .


----------



## pickwick

Mrs Davies, I am so sorry.xxx


----------



## skyelar

Mrs davies I am soooo sorry. Really had positive feelings for you. I know its tough and I know it sounds cliche but try and focus on the positives in your life to keep you strong. 
You will be a mum in whatever way you will be blessed it will happen somehow. Take time, cry when you feel like it and at least have a few drinks over christmas. 2013 is a new year. Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## nickyanne1

I'm so sorry mrs Davies    I really felt this was your time. Try and enjoy your Christmas and I hope 2013 is a good year for you xxxx


----------



## Lou La

It's gone very quiet in here, is anyone else mid cycle? My lining scan was Friday and went well so et is booked for Thursday, hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## Lou La

Eeek I'm pupo  hope everyone is well? X


----------



## pickwick

Hi Lou-La, fabulous news Mrs.  I am due to have 2nd FET week of the 04th February.  Should start the progynova on the 21st of Jan.  
I have everything crossed for you


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all xxx 

Can i join please i started af today and have my first fet bloods done on monday 21st january and then possibly having transfer on the 29th xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Dee
Welcome, it is very quiet on here, I start progynova around the 21st January and then FET hopefully on the 04th feb.  Would be lovely to here how you are getting on.  Good lick with everything.x


----------



## katie76

Hi all  

I am about to start my first medicated FET this cycle. Done 2 natural before so not sure what to expect! I'd like to join you as start my injections today. 

Sending lots of      to everyone!


----------



## angel2012

hi everyone
can i please join in as i am about to go through donated fet as unfortunately i have had two previous ivf icsi resulting in two angels my little girl at 22 weeks and my little boy at 26 weeks . my clinic has put me on Synarel nasal sprays to begin with and i believe they say i will be having my transfer around the second week in February. hope it works out this time as this will be my last try as i am getting too old and the money is drying up xxxx


----------



## katie76

Hi Angel

That is such a sad story it's great to see you still positive and you're here with us     I think I'll be transferring beginning mid Feb too - it's very quiet on here x


----------



## Nixsta2

Hi

Can I join you all, I have just have my FET  ( 2day) on New Years Day morning...... and am currently on my 2WW, well it is actually longer as it will be 25 days when I test from when they implanted my 2 embryos in me.  Is this a normal length of time to wait?? 
I had a natural cycle last year and all went well til I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks.
I have been really good and not tested as I didn't see the point as they must have a reason for leaving it longer.......
My symptoms have been the same as last time but I do not want to read too much into them as I know the drugs can affect you.
I am currently on 4 tablets of Prognova a day and have not had any side affects ( they advised they can make you sick)  thank fully I have been feeling really good.
It would be good to hear form anyone else who has experienced this.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi pickwick xxx my fet us natural so my dates for transfer is approximate but ill keep u posted x gl with ir treatment hun xx

Katie: gl with ur medicated fet hun xxx  doing my second natural xxx 

Nicksta: i have done 1 natural fet with a blast and will be having my second natural fet soon xxxx i usually test 10 days after which is 15 days from when i would of ovulated which is right so im not sure why u have to wait 25 days from day of transfer surely u would test or have bloods taken 13 days after a 2 day transfer but i dont know your circumstances xxx sorry to hear of ur miscarriage hun x i had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in april from my first fresh ivf xxxx gl with testing hun xxx


----------



## katie76

Nixsta - hello! I'm afraid I've never taken prognova so can't give you any light on that sorry but good to hear from you at the most difficult time I always thought. I had a mc too and it was truly awful so lots of      for you x

Dee - hello to you and thanks need all the luck I can get!   I really hope we're all on our last try and this is it!    x


----------



## hopepaige

hi ladies 

hope your all having a great weekend and taking it easy.
was wondering if i can join you all im about to start my 3rd ivf cycle, due to start progynova on 21st Jan  
my first and second fresh cycles both sadly ending in bfn and so now we have 3 frosties that we are hoping to have transferred
in early feb.

so what sort of vitamins are you all on as we prepare our bodies? ive started the pregnacare plus so hoping this will be enough.

lets hope and   that 2013 be the year of miracles for us FF ladies 
looking forward to getting to no you and hearing your experiances


----------



## katie76

Hi hopepaige   I'm just taking pregnacare vits and omega 3 for my raised uterine natural killer cells dunno if it helps!? x


----------



## hopepaige

hi katie

yeah just started vits as no harm can be done, also stopped coffe and my wine  crazy drinking water on a sat night   oh well suppose its all worth it hey  

this time round i need to make sure im 100% right dont think i could bare another bfn

how are you doing? sorry to read about your mc   looks like you are being a very strong lady and not giving up and giving this journey another go       for your dreams to come true this time


----------



## katie76

It's difficult to give up with 5 in the freezer! I would like to turn my back on all this and say enough is enough but just can't yet. I don't feel strong - exhausted really! I think it's that natural womanly drive getting me through and a wonderful husband x

Sounds like you've been through a lot too. It's good to meet you   and    for you too. Yes no wine caffeine etc is rubbish but hopefully not in vain!!


----------



## hopepaige

I no exactually what u mean I sometimes also just think maybe its just jow its meant to be and I should give up and say I tried but that lttle bell keeping ringing saying nope neva say neva. I feel the same as u with frosties waiting I just can't give up.  . Like u without my man I don't think I would still be goin so strong, also this website gives my so my hope just reading all the success stories eventually  .  I keep thinking if I can beat cancer surely I can win this journey as well . So how r doin? Where about r u on your cycle now? How many embies r u hoping to put back? R u thawin all your frosties or keeping some for another cycle?


----------



## katie76

Exactly! I've just started dr with injections yesterday having an endometrial scratch Monday with Day 1 hopefully Wednesday when I start estrogen tablets looking at transfer of 1 blastocyst about Day 19. Defrosting 1 at a time give us as many chances as possible - with previous surgery can only have 1 put back at a time. 

What kind of cancer did you beat? Brave lady


----------



## hopepaige

hey katie

What sort of surgery did you have? 1 is really all it takes   so that is already a positive thought to hold onto hey  
Good luck with the scratch on monday, i always say no test is even in vain, it just helps to tick off all the questions of WHY

i had ovarian cancer they had to remove the left one and then discovered my right one was also cancerous so had both removed. Thank goodness we mangaed to save my eggs before so i have frozen but also dont no how 100% they are. We have been told we will probably have to move onto Donor eggs should this round not work. This is the 1st cycle we are using our frozen embryos so im hoping and praying that maybe this is it this time hey

thinking of you tomorrow and then wednesday is here and you can begin


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: yes i hope so too xxxx fx fx xx

Hopepaige: gl with ur treatment hun xxx im taking pregnacare and high dose of folic acid (am epileptic so have to take double normal dose)

Afm: i am really poorly at minite with sore throat and cold x head is banging just hope it clears so i can do my fet xxx


----------



## katie76

I had a septate uterus it was removed in 2008 but left the risk of an incompetent cervix so would be too risky to carry twins. Even with 1 think I'll need a stitch in my cervix in second trimester   

How are feeling about your third cycle? Frozen is a lot less stressful on the body


----------



## katie76

Oh dear Dee get o bed with fluids and paracetamol!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks katie xxx am feeling bit better now so hopefully am on the mend xxx


----------



## katie76

How is everyone doing? My AF is bloody late!!! Want to get started............


----------



## 8868dee

Oh no katie xxxhope it has arrived by now x mine was late by 4 days it is such a pain lol xxx


----------



## katie76

No Dee still not here   3 days late now! Feeling bloated irritable and just frustrated really going slowly   How are you doing? Where are you with everything now?


----------



## 8868dee

Gosh katie xxx hope it comes soon mind u mine was 4 days late typical when we doung treatmet aint it lol x im on cd 11 today and have bloods at clinic at 11 tomorrow to see if ovulation is or has occurrd usually i ovulate in cd 13 but as my af was 4 days late im not sure wheb i will ovulate lol but hope it is soon so i can get transfer done then 2ww lol x


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

hope your doing ok, katie has that damn witch arrived yet?  
neva shows up when she is needed the most...
dee good luck on the bloods tomorrow. we have appointment at 9am to see whats next when i can start scared as i just want to get started and dont want anything to stand in my way as well 
i see you say you are epileptic im as well   can i ask you a question? are you takin your meds while doin tx or do your stop over this period?


----------



## katie76

Hi hopepaige - no the witch has yet to arrive   jeeeez fed up! Good luck tomorrow with appt x

Dee - I know the only time I want it o arrive it does a runner!   hope all goes to plan tomorrow x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks girls im at the clinic and my gosh is it busy all seats in waiting area are taken x it wasnt this busy last year in jan when we was about to go for our fresh cycle xx


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies well my AF arrived last Friday so I am on the Progynova, lining scan booked for the 01st Feb.     
I hope you lovely ladies are all well


----------



## 8868dee

Gl this cycle pickwick xxxx

Afm: had bloods done just waiting on phonecall prob bout 4pm to see what happens next i expect it will be another blood test then transfer but will have to see xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Hello lovely ladies

dee good luck for the phone call

pickwick good luck cycle buddy

katie any sign yet?

afm Haven't been on for a while but I am on day 7 of a medicated FET, progynova and suprecur 3 times a day, scan wed. A bit barking today - can't settle to work at all - it's already 3 o'clock and I've done nothing today...


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Dee - good luckto you also with bloods and transfer.
Hi Vesper, how are you gal?  Looks like we both a had a bit of a bad time in November, I am on day 4 of medicated cycle so a couple of days behind you.  It's nice to have support on here from everyone.  Sending you loads of positive vibes and prayers for this cycle.xxx


----------



## VesperPea

pickwick thanks - sorry to see your early mc - back in the saddle again... fingers crossed 2013 is our year
have given up and now watching Stargate reruns - most unproductive day ever


----------



## 8868dee

Bloods went great x its all looking good gotta go back on wednesday at 11:30 for last bloods then i will have transfer either monday or tuesday but its looking like monday eeek xxx

Gl for ur scan wednesday vespa hun xxx


----------



## VesperPea

dee yeay! thats a great result


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah i no just hope it works :-D


----------



## katie76

everyone hope you've all been safe in the snow (if you had any) 

VesperPea - hello and I know what you mean about barking! Sounds like a perfect day to me watching some reruns, I'm partial to Big Bang Theory. Good luck for your scan Wed x

Dee - ooh how exciting a date for transfer yay!   

Pick wick - glad you've started and have a date for scan 1 st Feb hopefully just what it should be. how are you doing? 

Afm - mixed feelings mainly frustrated and still NO AF!    the 50 min walk in the snow to work this am didn't help!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: have u thought about doing the deed that might kick start af sometimes it does for me xxx and yeah a date for transfer cant wait now xxx


----------



## pickwick

Great News Dee.xx
Katie I hope AF arrives soon, they gave me the contraceptive pill to time my period exactly as they have had to move appointments around so could only fit me in now.  I am doing ok, feel a bit like a pill pot at the moment going from one pill to another.  I don't feel so stressed this time around though.  I know that could all change but when I had my FET in October I was so wound up the whole time and a good few weeks before.x
Vesper how are you doing today?x


----------



## VesperPea

morning lovely ladies

pickwick rattle, rattle - know exactly what you mean! Glad you're not so stressed - stress produces adrenaline which gets in the way of fertility so I say screw it to the wall and leave it there!

katie big bang is excellent - I am so distractable at the mo, I have to record everything as ads send me off to the kitchen, the garden (yes, in this weather) and then I lose track of time. Any sign of AF yet?

afm it's half 10 and I have achieved... precisely nothing. Feel vaguely concerned that I am not doing anything but just can't settle - mind like a cricket. Spoke to ACU yesterday as I have a bunged up nose which isn't great for sniffing suprecur - they said keep going and if there's a follicle on wed, we'll try again next month. Hmmm. Not deeply heartened. 

Happy Tuesday all x


----------



## katie76

Morning all on this glorious sunny winter's day! I'm making an effort to be stress free and enjoy the winter weather now not at work today.  

Dee - we tried that and nothing. Spoken to ACU today and they'll see me Fri for scan and bloods as it'll be 2 weeks on suprecur by then. So that I see as a positive step forwards.

Pickwick - it's not easy trying to be that person that is positive all the time and not stressed but we don't have a switch to turn it off and there is so much riding on these cycles. I am very very very lucky to have 5 blasts in the freezer and if there was 1 it would feel so much more pressure. 

VesperPea - I know what you mean but thought it was just me. No concentration, have an essay to write plus work, the dog and most importantly spending quality time with DH. He is a star putting up with my moods and insecurities. This infertility oak is enough to send you loopy!!!  

For everyone today


----------



## katie76

VesperPea - meant to say infertility lark not oak stupid predictive text! And also meant to say it shouldn't make any difference with a blocked up nose re sniffing, usually blocked as vessels inflamed so should still get soaked in. Everything crossed x


----------



## VesperPea

Katie thanks - reassurance is very welcome! What are you writing your essay on/for? I'm trying to mark 3rd year uni essays and just don't give a monkeys... not good!  Well done on the zen calm you are radiating - long may it last. And this infertility oak is in a league all of its own


----------



## katie76

Hmm not sure how long it will last though! Essay is for an asthma Diploma just completed (I'm a practice nurse) so really not exciting. Struggling with motivation for it. Good luck with your marking - think Big Bang on later though ..................


----------



## 8868dee

Hi katie: thats good then gl with ur scan and bloods hun xxx

Vespa: hope u manage to carry on with ur cycle hun xx


----------



## katie76

Thanks Dee   How are you any snow?


----------



## 8868dee

Im gd thanks katie x snow has all gone now its hust wet n dark here now lol xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Had more bloods done this morning so hopefully when they ring this afternoon bout 4pm i will have a definate date for transfer as i cant really have any time off for more bloods as my work get a bit funny as i have already had an hour off today and aint been there long x dont wanna make them mad lol


----------



## pickwick

Hi Dee
Wow, lets hope they come back with a date for you, that will be brilliant news.


----------



## katie76

Yay Dee   hope they come back with a date how exciting!


----------



## katie76

Pickwick - have you had side effects with a medicated cycle?   not sure what to expect!


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies

Dee what did the bloods say? Work are so strange - I'm having a series of blood tests and they look at you as if to say skiver.... 

Pickwick how are you doing?

Katie this is my fourth medicated cycle and the side effects have been different each time - vomiting, diarrhoea,  tiredness, bloating,  irritability, as well as all the cyclogest side effects after transfer. Pretty much expect anything! But I am super sensitive so you may get none at all... madness.

Afm scan says yes - no lurking follicle and lining 5.2 which is average for me on day 9 so another scan on Monday by which time I will be barking (more so) Very happy as was really dreading another cancelled cycle.

Happy wed night x


----------



## katie76

yay for you VesperPea! Pah to your stuffy nose! Thank you, sorry forgot yours were medicated. Thanks for that - I'm worried they're gonna say no AF = no cycle


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all sorry i dint update lol my transfer is booked for tuesday woohoo they going to ring me monday to tell me what time but im so excited  my wee 5 day blastie embie will be aboard the mother ship as of Tuesday xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies,
Katie  - in November when I was taking the progynova I did feel a bit sick and I also had headaches to start with.  This time I have been having hot flushes and I have been constipated (sorry for TMI).  Headaches not too bad this time though.
Vesper, I am ok, I feel positive still.  I ma so pleased that this cycle is looking good    
Wow Dee that's fantastic news, I can't tell you how pleased I am for you.
Ladies sending loads of    lets hope 2013 is our year.x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay vespa xxx so happy u can continue with cycle xxx

Thanks pickwick hun xxx yes lets hope its our year xxx


----------



## katie76

Pickwick -  thanks and glad your headaches aren't too bad this time. This'll be my 6th year hoping its my year so need all the positive vibes I can get!  

Dee -    yay for your PUPO Tuesday!!!  

Hope everyone has kept warm - I'm snuggled in my onesie with my puppy (he's a year old now not a real puppy at all!)


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks katie xxxx 

Sending positive vibes that this is your year hun xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Katie I hold my now 3 year old puppy (yes still a puppy) responsible for us finally getting pregnant - when she was about 18 months... and our 6th year... weird!

Afm in such a good mood it's ridiculous - maybe it's a good sign. X


----------



## katie76

Thanks you guys  

Not so great at ACU today. Still no AF and have cysts they think stopping a bleed and also my bloods show I haven't been suppressed whilst DR with suprecur. Sigh oh well  

Vesper - wow lets hope it's a good sign and an omen with the years and puppies!


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: sorry u didnt have good news from the acu today and hope its resolved soon xxx do u know what they want to do next ??


----------



## VesperPea

Katie sorry to hear that my lovely. What's the next step? Just think that at least you haven't wasted any frosties on a cycle that just hasn't worked out - next one. Have a large glass of wine for us. Xxx


----------



## HazelW

Hello everyone, just joining this group. We had our first treatment at Hammersmith which resulted in our amazing daughter. We're ready for the second go now with our three chilly ones, and my office is in the same building as H & E so it makes sense to move there. I'm hopefully starting a kind of natural FET next month. I'm not doing the down reg as I'm still feeding and don't want the meds to go through to her, but I'll be taking oestrogen to make sure my lining is top notch. Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks! My phone app says af is due 13th feb, roll on days! My next task is to persuade my gp to get bloods done for me for HIV etc. And to persuade dh that he needs to get his done too.​


----------



## katie76

Thanks Vesper and Dee - they haven't abandoned yet re scan on Fri and more bloods may just take a couple of weeks or even increase suprecur. However they may also just ancel if I ovulate. I think I have fertile mucus not a good sign   we'll see not giving up!!!!!

Welcome Hazel - at his rate you'll probably have started and finished before me! Lovely group on here nice to have you with us


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies I would like to join you. I am doing a natural fet this month. Just had a scan Friday so now waiting for a surge then will put back my embies on day 5. Good luck to you all wherever you are in your cycle x


----------



## katie76

Welcome luv one - good luck and sticky vibes!  

For everyone today another beautiful day


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome hazel x 

Katie: fx u can go ahead with cycle hun xxxxx

Luvone: hi hun welcome to the group  im also doing a natural cycle my transfer is on tuesday eeek x


----------



## Luv one

Thanks ladies,

8868dee you must be so excited and cant wait to get it done. Did you bd at ovulation Im planning to. Good luck Tues hun xx

Hang on in there Katies best wishes to you too xx


----------



## 8868dee

Luvone: yeah lol bang on ov day we did the deed lol but i have no tubes so wouldnt make any difference loool x


----------



## katie76

AF has arrived!

Hope you're all ok and haven't got flooding in the big thaw!!!!!!   Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Luv one

Excellent news Katie bet you couldnt wait to get started..are you doing medicated or natural? Yes its a lovely Sunday with the sun out for a change. Enjoy and lots of luck this week ladies


----------



## katie76

Thanks luv one - medicated been on suprecur for 16 days and can finally start steroids today and re scan Fri as wasn't suppressed last time. How are you doing? Are you using OPK waiting for LH? How many frosties do you have? X


----------



## 8868dee

Woohooo katie xxx so so happy for u hun xxxx no not flooded lol xxx


----------



## pickwick

Fab news Katie, so pleased for you.


Welcome hazel and luv one.


Afm, lining scan on Friday, we have 4 3 day frosties left.


----------



## VesperPea

Katie yip yip! That's such good news. Fingers crossed

Dee, pickwick, luv one, hazel thinking sticky thoughts for you all

Afm nervous about tomorrow's scan - have had some weird bug - vomiting and the runs but have kept my meds down - just doesn't bode well. Think this is just a nervous cycle for me! Firat day of new teaching term too. Gah. Timing is as ever perfect


----------



## katie76

Dee - thanks and glad you're nice and dry up there! Not long for you now, roll on Tuesday   x

Pickwick - good luck for Fri how many are you having defrosted/transferred? 

Vesper - yikes! Aww sickness bugs are the worst, I'd rather have a cold for a month than sick for a day! I'm sure scan will be fine - where are you in cycle now? 

How you doing Hazel?


----------



## VesperPea

Katie tomorrow is day 13, scan at 8.30. Hoping to put a frostie back wed if all goes well. Have 2 left so hopefully at least one will make it. Not looking forward to cyclogest! Know you're on medicated but what's the plan?


----------



## katie76

Vesper - wow Wednesday transfer how exciting and hated cyclogest they use crinone gel now leaves awful stuff behind! They will re scan and bloods Fri if still not suppressed I really don't know what they do. Hopefully then 2 weeks oestrogen then if ok transfer 1 blast. You lot will be done and off by then celebrating!!!


----------



## Luv one

Thanks for the welcome ladies,

Katie I am waiting for smiley face which hopefully will be tomorrow line has been getting darker and on Friday follicle was 15mm and 8.5mm lining. How do you feel on suprecur and what is the steroids for and  how long do you have to take those. I guess if this doesnt work then I will have to do medicated. I have 8 blast as my ET was cancelled due to OHSS. Do you know what grade yours are?

Pickwick good luck with the lining Friday I have heard protein is good for helping the lining so I have been taking protein shakes on and off.

Vesperpea good luck with the scan tomorrow and Im sure your pupils will be very happy to see you again.

8868dee how are you feeling hun being pupo how many days till test date?

Hazel hope you managed to get an appt for your blood test.

Good luck this week ladies and silent readers xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks vespa hun xxx so if u have transfer wednesday then we will be testing around same time whoop whoop xxx how did ur scan go this morning hun ??

Katie: i no im excited and nervous after the bfp last year that ended in a mc and the bfn in august so bit aprehensive lol xxx

Luvone: im not pupo yet lol my transfer is tomorrow lol xxxx 



afm: i have been to dentist this morning and had 2 tiny fillings lol so my mouth feels like i been punched ha ha x and im waiting for the clinic to ring to see what time we are in tomorrow for our transfer 😄 so mega excited but nervous also, am so scared that if we get a bfp that we will lose it again x but am trying not to let that bother me too much xxxx just gonna hopefuly keep up the pma


----------



## VesperPea

Dee fingers crossed my lovely

Afm lining has only grown 1mm in 5 days so another scan wed and more acupuncture.  Not very positive.  Sorry ladies xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hello lovely ladies
Dee, I feel exactly the same as you, mega excited but scared also.  Good luck and I really truly hope that you get your little bundle this time.
Vsper, sorry that your scan wasn't positive, keep your chin up though, the next one could be different.
Katie, we are having 2 put back this time, we had 2 when DD was born, then transfer in October 12 we had one (sadly MC at 6 weeks).  They are stored in 2's so they will thaw 2 and if they are ok use them otherwise they will thaw the next 2.
Luv one, thank you for the advice on the protein, I think I will give that a go this week.
Wishing you all loads of positive results this week ladies.xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: thanks lovely xxx aww no do they know why that is ?? Hope its grows by next scan hun xxx

Pickwick: yeah it is so hard not to feel anxious but im determined not to stress over it xxxx thanks i hope so too xxx


----------



## katie76

I am wearing my PMA hat today which is just as well as the 4th pregnancy announcement at work in 9 months today! So here it is for you all          

Vesper - do you just keep going with current treatment or do they step it up/ add anything? How were your students today? 

Pickwick and Dee - it's very difficult when a BFP turns to a MC after all we go through  to get it. It's so precious and hard to let ourselves feel excited when there's so much against us.   

Pickwick - do you know if they store them in 2s everywhere? I really hope this is your time. Each BFN and each loss gets harder I think   

Dee - not long now I have all my best sticky vibes and thoughts for you tmro   

Luv one - steroids are for my raised natural killer cells they found on a uterine biopsy after all my beautiful blasts failed to Implant. I feel ok bloated but better since starting AF. I'll be on steroids up to 12 weeks if this works!    

 (group hug for us all)


----------



## angel2012

Hi everyone,
well i have been on my progynova for 2 days now as well as hormone patches, seems like they are really pumping me full of hormones. I am finding it hard for the patches to keep stuck to me has anyone any suggestions, apart from that no side effects just cant wait till my scan on 08/02/2013 to make sure my lining is where it  should be and then transfer the early part of the next week fingers crossed i just want to be pregnant again and go the full term this time, cant handle anymore angels xxx

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## katie76

Hi Angel - are you having a DD frozen embryo transfer then?   not long to go now can't believe it's nearly Feb already!


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies got my smiley face this morning and ET is booked for Sunday afternoon so very excited and can't wait to be reunited with my lovelies. I also found out that one of the frozen was a 5bb so thats even more good news for me. Lets hope they thaw well and go on to be lovely children or child  

Dee am I bad I thought thats what I read lol good luck tomorrow. I can just imagine how you feel. I will be in that boat on Sunday. Are you taking extra progestrone? I asked about this and they said if I wanted to I can start tomorrow so I will be doing that.

Thanks for info Katie I always wondered why some people were taking steriods and glad your feeling better on these meds.

xx


----------



## pickwick

Brilliant news luv one, so pleased for you.
Katie, in ivf Wales she said they normally store them in twos but if you have just three they will store them on one leaf.  Not sure if that's the same everywhere.  Good for you gal on thePMA.  Think I will join you    
Can I ask some advice, my nurse suggested injections rather than the pessaries for cyclogest does anyone have a preference or opinion on this?  She suggested this after my MC.
Dee good luck tomorrow


----------



## Lottie9

Hi ladies xxx

Can I join in ! Going in tomorrow for my FET and scared stiff !!! It's my first ! And worried my frosted won't survive  xxx


----------



## Luv one

Good luck tomorrow Lottie are you doing a natural or medicated FET?


----------



## Lottie9

Thank you luv one xx

Doing a natural one!! Had my first ivf cycle in October and got a BFP !! Went for 7 week scan and no development  had to be admitted into hospital to have medication was so devastating  

Waited for my 1st period and had scans etc all been good results lining perfect and blood levels all fine so it's happening tomorrow with our one and only frostie !! I'm so nervous and thinking the worst cos of my horrible experience  xxxx


----------



## katie76

Good luck today Dee             

Fantastic news Luv one       

Pickwick - I've only ever used cyclogest as suppositories or crinone gel as pessaries and both are horrid, never used injections but would imagine less messy and you know you'll get full dose - did they think progesterone support was a problem with the mc? I'm afraid I'm no help for you on this one   x

Welcome Lottie good luck today


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: thanks hun xxx its ao hard when people keep telling u they are pregnant isnt it x i live on a military patch and people tell me all the time and it is so hard especially when we been tryif a while ya know x xx thanks hun am so nervous lol 

Loveone: thats brilliant news hun xxx no u r not bad hun xxx as mo they said i didnt need extra progesterone x 

Pickwick: mine have been thawed out singly so would that mean they are stored singly too ?? Thanks hun xxx

Lottie: wrlcome hun xxx is it ur transfer today then hun ? Its my transfer today am having 1 blastie put bk not sure on grading yet they will tell me once there x if its ur transfer today too gl hun xxxx u will be fine xxx my fet is also natural and its my second fet my first was bfn x my first ivf was like urs a bfp then a mc at 11wks xxxxx


Afm: am waiting for the nurse to ring me to tell me how our embie is and what time to go in for transfer am so nervous and excited xxx


----------



## pickwick

Lottie, good luck today hum.
Katie - the nurse mentioned it to me when I started spotting just before MC last time but I don't think it would have made any difference.  I am going to ask her on Friday.
Dee - I am guessing that yours must be stored singley which is good I think.  Good luck today gal.
I hope all you lovely ladies are ok this morning, really exited that things are starting to happen on here and sending loads of   and most of all here's a   .
Keep us posted on the FET's today.xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Dee good luck lovely thinking sticky thoughts fingers crossed xxx

Lottie welcome and good luck 

Luv one yeay - hope sunday comes quickly for you

Pickwick I've always had pessaries but considering asking for injections as I tend to get the runs off cyclogest.... not going to spell it out! I've done suprecur with sniffing and injections because I needed the full dose rather than the slightly arbitrary amount that actually gets in sniffing! Be glad they are being so proactive.  X

Katie mine are frozen individually - are yours blasts? Well done for the pma - mine sucked yesterday! No change is meds- just another scan tomorrow and a decision. Hmmm.

The problem is I research for a living so I know the stats and likelihoods of natural let alone assisted conception and when it goes off plan, the stats reshape into a new and horrible worst case. Had my first true "is it really worth it" moment yesterday afternoon - stupid. But I went to acupuncture session last nigh and had hot needle treatment (glowing coal on needle in belly - aaargh) and suddenly felt a lot more positive. Can't research the mainly unexplained. Any hoo, hope no pregnancy related stuff at the conference I'm at today!  Take care everyone - 2013 is so our year.


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you everybody xxxx


----------



## pickwick

Good luck Vesper with scan today, will be thinking of you.  It's gonna be our year I agree.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all i am to go in for transfer at 11:30 so better get a move on as its 45 mins drive x


----------



## pickwick

FAb news Dee, good luck.xxxx


----------



## katie76

Vesper - yes mine are blasts, and statistically I have a 5-9% chance of them working because this will be my 6th transfer. Only 1 has ever implanted but didn't grow. Sigh, always hated maths!!   

Pickwick - good idea I always think about asking things but forget when I'm there too nervous


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: am keeping my everything crossed that this cycle is urs hun xxx

Afm: am just bk home now after transfer blastie was a beautiful 2AA the embryologist said x also saw it on scan so now gotta wait lol OTD is 8th feb fx fx


----------



## katie76

Yay Dee congrats on being PUPO          bit excited for you so going crazy on the bananas there!


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks katie hun xxx


----------



## HazelW

Congratulations dee!  Good luck with it.  Now go and have a lie down!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hazel xxx will do xxx


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Dee, fantastic news.x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks pickwick xxx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks everyone can't wait for Sunday.

Pickwick I am to start progesterone tonight the nurse said it was up to me so going to use cyclogest. I have crinone gel and cyclogest and have used them all in the past but not the injection so cant comment on that. From what I read 'Pessaries give you a big hit of progesterone and then levels fall off over next few hours. Gel sticks to the vagina and slowly releases drug over 3 days. You can't really easily compare the mg doses directly as they are absorbed and released very differently. Pessaries cause big peak and trough levels in the blood where gel gives a more steady constant level'. The shot raise your serum progesterone and hcg levels so you have to wait longer to get an accurate positive while the suppositories let your body get on with producing progesterone without affecting your serum levels, they just support the process'. Hope that helps I was checking on difference last night and which to take lol

Oh wow lots happened today...congrats Dee on being pupo and hun your embie grade is fantastic!!! as the ladies said relax and enjoy this 2ww. Think lots of positive thoughts that your little one is implanting and growing strong.

Vesper how did you get on at the scan?

Lottie how did your transfer go?

Vesperpea I am doing accupunture and cupping on sat I really felt relaxed the last time I did it so hoping this one will get me relaxed for transfer on Sun. hope you enjoyed your session.


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Luv one.xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,
I'm new to this post. On sunday I will start the norethisterone. I guess my ET will be performed in around 40/45 days from there.
My biggest problem in this moment is to be able to believe that it's going to work.
I'm terrified by the disappointment of failing again.
I'm doing counselling, hypnoteraphy and want to start acupuncture but still not able to be positive - and I know how much this is important!!
Any suggestion? Good luck to you all - hope 2013 is our year!!!!
Simo


----------



## pickwick

Hi SimoBi
How many embryos do you have?  Is your immune system backup?
I think its difficult to tell someone how to be positve as there is always a doubt when undergoing treatment.
Maybe just as you go along every positive outcome will give you a bit more of a boost in the right direction.  Even when I first started on this journey my dad always said stand back and look at what you have got, easy for him to say I know but it did help me in a way.
The support that you get from the ladies on here is fantastic so that will also help.
I hope this helps a little but coming on here will be good for you I think.  I hope this time is your time.


----------



## katie76

Hope its good news for your scan today vesper


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovely ladies

What a beautiful day!

Dee congrats on being pupo sticky sticky thoughts winging their way

Katie your enthusiasm is contagious - go pompoms!

SimoBi we all have our moments - massive PMA vibes

Afm sitting outside the acu being a wimp. Will let you know in an hour how I go.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks love one hun

Hi simobi: this journey is difficult isnt it ? But try to tell urself at least once a week that it will work xxx keep up the pma hun xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

7.6! That's 2.3 in 2 days! Waiting to call clinic to book transfer. Yippee!


----------



## pickwick

Vesper, so excited for you.  Let us know your FET date.  How exciting.xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Vesper: im so excited for u hun and thanks xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

pickwick  

dee how are you doing?  

FET 2pm on Wed next week - where exactly has my brain been, thinking 5 day blasts would go 2 days from stopping suprecur?   Seriously common sense seems to walk out the door on all these damn hormones. (A family member recently went through ivf and had zero side effects - none, nil, zip. She kept saying how well she felt on all the meds - jealous? me? much?)

enjoy the remains of the daylight lovely ladies


----------



## angel2012

Hi Katie 
yes I am having DD FET , is this why I am on patches as well as I dont see anybody else having patches , i thought it was because I am an older lady needing more hormones.
Just got to wait till next friday to see how my linning is doing cant wait.

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Angel2012


----------



## katie76

Woo hoo Vesper check you out super growing uterus!        you get monkeys today for my excitement about your transfer day that's great news  

Simobi - welcome and sorry you're feeling low I hope we can change your mind. It's a lovely group here    

For everyone    and especially Simobi here's my PMA hat for you


----------



## katie76

Sorry Angel only just seen your post! Not sure about patches I've not come across anyone using them. Maybe both age and DD did you have any trouble with levels before?


----------



## pickwick

Vesper I can't tell you how pleased and excited I am for you.  Fantastic news.


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: am fine thanks hun x am having few niggles but i think its too early so prob in my head lol already ha ha 

Angel: hope u r ok hun xxx


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,

To Pickwick, Vesper, 8868dee, Katie76..thank you so much for welcoming me in this post.

I've booked acupuncture for next week...hope this will help to make me feel more positive. Anyone having the ET around the same time as me? Should be end Feb/beg March.

Anyone interested in catching up in London?

Let me know,
Simo


----------



## pickwick

Hello Lovely Ladies.
Hope you are all doing ok today.
SimoBi - I have a lining scan tomorrow and hopefully they will let me know what day next week they are doing the FET.  I feel quite excited, not sure if that is good or bad to be honest.  I definitely didn't feel like this the last time.x


----------



## 8868dee

Pickwick: i felt differet on my last fet hun this time im more positive  xxx gl for scan tomorrow hun xx hopefully u will have a date xxx


----------



## katie76

SimoBi - yes I should be doing transfer end of Feb beginning March too  

Pickwick - good luck with your scan hope you get good news and a date!


----------



## VesperPea

Pickwick I have had such different experiences with each cycle - good luck tomorrow lovely fingers crossed

Dee how are you holding up? Thinking sticky thoughts for you

SimoBi I love acupuncture - hope it makes you feel better/ more positive/ in a better place from it

Happy thursday night all


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks vespa xxx im not too bad thanks hun i am starting to have a few twinges where my ovaries are bit not sure if its real or not im only 2dp5dt so i  think i might be imagining it lol x but part from that ok and only starting to remember how insane i went last time lmao x


----------



## SIBI

Thanks ladies, my fingers super crossed for us all!!! 

Pickwick, good luck for tomorrow  

Katie76, good!!! I won't be alone on my journey 

Vesper, so scared of needles but with IVF I guess I got used so it should be fine  

8868dee, thinking of you too 

Have a lovely night 
S.


----------



## pickwick

Morning lovely ladies
Thank you for all your lovely wishes.
Lining scan was really good, 10.5cm, the nurse is ringing me with a day for next week later on today.  She also said that she would be prescribing the injections rather than the pessaries once the transfer has been done.  She said it would be crul to prescribe them before the embies had been warmed and to start with the pessaries for now once I receive the call today.  Sounds like they aren't pleasant, they are intermuscular so look out bum cheeks.  I don't care about a sore bum though as long as it helps my little ones.
Dee glad you are doing ok hun, sending you loads of   and  
Vesper we will be POA together next week.
Katie and SimoBi - lovely that you are cycling together, it makes a massive differnce I think.
Stll excited, I really hope that this is our year ladies.x


----------



## 8868dee

Simobi: thanks hun xxx

Pickwick: hope the nurse rings soon hun with ur transfer date x and ouchie for ur bum next week lol u wont be able to sit down 😜 all for a good cause tho 😛

Afm: im good just really tired but that could be due to work x 3dpt now and i wanna poas but im not going to this time as last time it did my head in lol x


----------



## VesperPea

pickwick       10.5 is amazing - go womb lining! glad I will have a fellow POASer in approx 15 days - eek!

dee do you work weekends? if not - only a few hours to feet up time!

simobi ha ha - ivf and needlephobia seem to cancel each other out - good luck with the acupuncture - I'm off tomorrow morning - we must be slightly barking!

happy friday ladies - everybody's working for the weekend!


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Dee, still waiting for the call.  Yeah I would also wait if I were you, we will have this weekend and you wont have too long to wait.
Thanks Vesper, hope you're doing ok.x


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: yes hun i work wednesday -Sunday so my days off are monday and tuesday so only 2 moe days at work then 2 days off lol course my days off always go way to fast but this week thats a good thing as then it will only be 2 days till testing lol x 

Pickwick; oh yeah im deffo gonna wait as it really did my head in last time as i wasnt sure if i was pg or if my hcg booster i had on transfer day was still in my system too much stress it really was lol turned out to be a bfn and i said then that i wouldnt test early again so im not lol x hope ur nurse rings soon xxx


----------



## pickwick

Dee - what date is your test date?
My FET is going to be Tuesday.xx


----------



## VesperPea

Pickwick Yipppeee! So excited for you...


----------



## katie76

Hello everyone on this busy day!

Pickwick - yipeeeeee      roll on Tuesday!

SimoBi - glad too I thought I'd be alone  

Afm - bloody lining still 9mm and 2 cysts still there and my oestrogen a massive 2000 has dropped from 3700 from last week but should be less than 1000. Got to double up on the injections to twice a day and see next Sat for scan and bloods again. Sigh c'mon now   uterus behave!


----------



## pickwick

Thanks ladies, Katie I hope it starts to behave for you gal.x


----------



## VesperPea

Katie c'mon uterus - you've got a cheerleading team over here! Hope your levels keep dropping and that you keep that enviable pma - it will sort itself out  xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Pickwick: my OTD is Friday 8th february xxx roll on tuesday for u hun xxxxx so excited for ya xxxx

Katie: our bodies never seem to play ball wheb we need do they x hope urs plays ball soon hun xxx fx fx fx


----------



## pickwick

Wow Dee not long then once the weekend is over, it will fly for you.xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Pickwick: no hun xx not long once weekend is out of way lol x im at wirk tomorrow then off monday n tuesday x getting eyebrows waxed monday 😃 they that bushy they look like slugs lol x then im at work wednesday and thursday x then its test day which i have booked off lol x my appointment is at 10:45 but im gonna rig monday and see if i can change it to earlier like 8 or 9 x


----------



## katie76

How is everyone doing - big week next week Dee OTD, Vesper and Pickwick transfers it's all very exciting!!!  

How are you doing Angel? Was it yesterday scan or next week? 

Any more       SimoBi? 

Well I'm still positive despite the nurse asking if I wanted to cancel yesterday. I'm just hoping time is all I need on this bigger dose. I am going slightly   and getting   but          keeping it up!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi katie hun xxx yes OTD friday and although i cant wait my god am i scared x i just feel so positive that i no that if its a bfn then the fall will be hard where as last fet i just knew it hadnt worked x  
Stay positive hun xxxx and i hope that the higher dose does it for ya xxxx


----------



## pickwick

Dee glad to hear you are feeling positive, I really, really hope this is your time, sending you loads of    
Katie stay positive Hun don't let the nurse it anything else change that.     From me.
Hope everyone else is ok, I am praying for you all ladies.xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks pickwick i hope so too xxx 

Sending all of us positive thoughts and wishes  x x x


----------



## katie76

Same to you


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks katie xxx


----------



## SIBI

Happy sunday lovely ladies - getting a lot of   vibrations from this thread  
AFM I've started this morning the norethisterone so I have few questions for you.
As this time I'm just going through FET and not EC, what about:
- wine
- coffee
Shall I stop them as per today or not (1 glass wine and 1 coffee max per day)?
Also, I've been taking Zita West vitamins (pre pregnancy) supplement which includes also the folic acid. Any further suggestion? Is there anything you are taking that could be helpful?
Thinking of you and sending more    
S.


----------



## 8868dee

Simobi: i had fet snd i cut out all alcohol just incase i have had 1 cup coffee tho not strong tho lol x im also taking prenatal vits and folic acid high dose as im epileptic so need a higher dose lol x  

Afm: im halfway thru my 2ww now and i think its gone reasonably quick this time maybe its becausr im working now whereas before i wasnt x mm who knows x i now have monday n tuedsday off to relax


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Just to update I had my ET this afternoon and thankfully they thawed with no damage. So onboard is a hatching blast 5BB and expanding blast 4BB. OTD is 17/2/13.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay congrats on being pupo hun xxx hope the 2ww goes quickly for u hun xxxx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks Dee only couple days to you testing lots of baby dust to you too   xx


----------



## katie76

Yay Luv one PUPO       hope you're taking it easy      

SimoBi - I'm taking multivits and folic acid don't drink coffee so not an issue. I have had the odd drink and still am but stop after ET. Heard fresh pineapple juice and Brazil nuts are good for the lining up until ET but that's all I do. Scanty research in favour but every little counts! Hope you're doing ok   

Dee - can't believe you've only got 5 sleeps to go yay!!    

Vesper and Pickwick - are you ready for transfer? You must be so exited now - or has the fear taken over?


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah i no lol its going by at a steady pace but i expect it will slow down as im off work for 2 days now x still not long to go till friday ;-) x


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: how are u hun x yeah i know i cant wait but am scared of getting another bfn xxx im off for 2 days now from work so need to fill up my time lol x not sure what to do yet tho x x x


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies. Can I (re)join? You'll see my long & sad history from my signature. I praying that this time I get a rainbow baby. 
I'm in the process of growing my lining. My lining scan is next week Monday 11th then hopefully ET later on than week.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better.  

Baby dust to all. xxx


----------



## pickwick

Evening ladies.
Faith, so sorry to read your sad journey, really hope this is your time.
SimoBi I have given up coffee and alcohol.  Stopped both on New Year's Day.  Also taking a conception multivitamin and folic acid.
Luv one super news Hun wll done.
Katie still excited at the moment just can't wait to get the phone call that frosties have survived the thaw, feels like that's the next big hurdle.
Dee, it has gone quick, hope you enjoy a good rest for 2 days now.
Vesper how are you Hun?
Sending you all


----------



## 8868dee

Faith: so so sorry to read ur siggy hun xxx i so hope n wish this to be your time xxxxxx and welcome to this thread xxc

Pickwick: im determined to rest these two days lol xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hope everyone is doing ok today xxx

Its 6dp5dt and only 4 sleeps till test day   xxx still have niggles in my tummy and painful (.)(.) when pitting ony bra in mornings but still trying to ignore it lol trying not to get my hopes up symptom watching tho it is hard x


----------



## pickwick

Dee youre doing really well. It's hard not to symptom spot.  I hope you're relaxing.x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah i am doing well x so tempted to test tho its unreal how much i wanna test now its like only almost 3 days away from testing lol xxx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks ladies, Dee I know what you mean about symptom watching I am so trying hard not to even notice but its something that cant be helped. I had twinges last night but not much today at some point I even forgot IM pupo. Girl I am so excited for you I know the wait must be a killer but not long left fingers  and toes crossed


----------



## katie76

Good luck tomorrow for transfers  - it's yours isn't it Pickwick? I've lost track a bit!  

Dee - yay 4 sleeps to go woo hoo!!!!!    I'm watching you no early testing now 

Hello Faith   welcome to this lovely positive thread!   

Vesper - 2 sleeps to transfer now isn't it?      how you doing?

Luv one - are you   yet?  

Afm - headaches bit worse but ok so far still bloated though. Roll on sat for next scan. Got next few days off work yipeeee going to the coast snow permitting it's terrible out there! 

Take care all


----------



## 8868dee

Luvone: the wait is a killer lol this is my third ivf/fet 2ww and it doesnt get amy easier the only dufference is that i havent tested early this time xxx hope ur 2ww passes quickly xxx

Katie: even tho i wanna test im not going to as i tested early last time and one test was pos next was neg did my heart amd head right in xx i promised myself i wouldnt test early again


----------



## Luv one

Hi Katie, Im pupo had my FET on sunday so now 1dp5dt testing on 17/2. You have snow where you are? Hope its not too bad and you enjoy your days off. Im off too and just been watching Dallas all day.

Dee you are doing really well. Hubby doesnt want me to test either but will see if I am strong enough to resist!


----------



## katie76

Well ladies I don't practice what I preach as have always tested early on all of them! But it's silly and I knw that   yes snow here hoping it will thaw quick though have a lovely cottage by the sea booked! 

Luv one - I've just watched one born every minute don't know why I do it to myself! Trash tv is the way to go


----------



## 8868dee

Luvone: hope ur not thinking of testing yet?? Its sad that they just bought dallas bsck and the main guy died isnt it ? 

Katie: i cant watch one born it makes me want a baby more lol x


----------



## katie76

Good luck today Pickwick hope the thaw goes well -


----------



## Luv one

Morning ladies,

Dee no way not yet its way too soon if anything I would be tempted at 10dp5t. I love me some JR Ewing its really sad he passed. I downloaded the entire series from the 70s or 80s whenever it started and have just started on the new series again. So all the stories are fresh in my head. I will defo go to Dallas to see South Fork at some point as thats one of the things on our bucket list to tick off. Being off is lovely but boring at times. 2ww is a killer for sure!!!

Pickwick heres hoping you get that happy phone call and ET goes well  

Katie I dont know I cant watch that programme I saw it once and just dont have the interest to see it guess its my subconscious knowing how I would feel thats protecting me from it. How are you today hun?

Vesper how are you holding out?

Hello Faith welcome and so sad about your signature  sending you   hope you lining is growing and your scan next week will give you some good news


----------



## VesperPea

hello lovely ladies

luv one yeay pupo one - you sound in good heart - sticky vibes coming your way

katie you do make me giggle - how are you feeling? headaches still bad?

dee you are so good - will be mimicking your strength and no early POAS though have a swimming lesson for small person on 15th - OTD (god willing) will be 16th so considering a sneaky early one and I haven't even had transfer yet!

faith crossing my fingers this is the one for you

afm a bit over emotional (cried on the way home from the post office because I wanted to see small one - ffs) and get nauseous all the time but that is me and bloody pessaries. Have been trying to keep my mind off everything but just lie in bed at night umming and ahhing about random stuff in complete displacement activity! Enjoying working from home 3 days a week but lots of time to stare vacantly into space and let the hope send out tendrils and get bigger - this damn tightrope between PMA and management of expectations just doesn't get any easier , does it?! But the sky is blue even if it's freaking chilly. 

Lots of       for everyone 

x


----------



## pickwick

Thank you all for your well wishes, we have had 2 embryos transferred[day 3]. Unfortunately the other 2 didn't survive the thaw. So lovely ladies this is the last of the frosties on board.x


----------



## pickwick

Forgot to say OTD 20th feb.x


----------



## VesperPea

Pickwick - yeay yeay yeay! congratulations PUPO lady    
sorry to hear about the other two xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Luvone: glad ur not testig yet hun its too early  i no so sad bout him passing so does that mean they will not carry o with dallas ? X


----------



## pickwick

Thanks vesper will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Keep us posted.x


----------



## 8868dee

Vesperpea: thsnks hun it has been hard not to test but im getting there lol x 

Pickwick: hello pupo lady 😘❤ sorry ur other frosties didnt make it hun hopeing and wishing these embies are sticky ones for ya xxx come on feb 20th xxx

Afm: i have decided that im going to test on friday morning with a hpt as well as having my bloods done just so i feel like i tested and its in black and white and because its killing me not testing lol x 

So which test is more reliable clearblue (not digi) or first resonse ??


----------



## VesperPea

dee clear blue is 25, first response early is 6.3... but according to the consultant and nurse (who I obsessed with after last time's debacle) there is a risk that those super sensitive tests can misread so I am a little antsy about them 
Found this table:
Days Past Ovulation Urine of Pregnant Woman
10                            25 mIU / ml
12	                        50 mIU / ml
14	                        100 mIU / ml
for us, the only true positive we've had was a clear blue - expensive but makes me feel secure! then it was any poas i could lay my hands on until week 6 when i finally started believing it...
anyone else have a position on it? 
friday is so soon! keep up the anti POAS vibe 
xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hia Dee, thanks for the sticky vibes.  Ivf Wales recommend clear blue for testing after the 2ww.  Not long now Mrs.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks girls x might get clear blue then x on my fresh cycle the bfp one i used frer so that is why i was wondering about clearblue x read lots on it and people say with clear nlue u csn get more of a false positive so i sont know lol x


----------



## katie76

Pickwick -        PUPO yipeeee! Sorry about your 2 that didn't' make it          

Listen up ladies that poas      are out in force and. Taking no prisoners I'm hoping my PMA that is still miraculously present with me is enough to help us all through here is some more for today             

Dee - I think clear blue is most used by clinics they only do bloods at mine so I've o experience and I used ones at work before. 

Vesper - glad I make you giggle   I do know how you feel, hate being on my own in the house as get emotional and start thinking all sorts of unnecessary things. The smallest things upset me and I cry at all the adverts with animals in (can't blame that n hormones always been a softie for fur babies). It's such a life altering, interfering, all consuming thing this infertility business - we're only human  

Afm - stuck in the house waiting for the snow to stop will try getting to the coast tomorrow. Fingers crossed  

Much love everyone


----------



## Luv one

congrats Pickwick lots of baby dust for being pupo  

Dee hang on in there girl!!!  you have been my inspiration. I am going to try and be as strong as you have been. No they are continuing with the new season of Dallas I cant wait to see how they plan to kill off JRs part. I heard its going to be a huge scene. 

I am out tonight for some lovely Mexican spare ribs yummy!!!  Have fun tonight ladies x


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Katie and luv one.
Luv one have a fab night tonight, sounds yummy.   
Katie especially thank you for all the little dancing bananas etc, made me   .
Afm just taking it easy and still can't quite believe it.x


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: thanks hun yeh my clinic do bloods only xxx 

Luvone: i am hanging on but im going to test on test day so i get to poas x i do still feel positive xxx. U can do it its hard not to test but u can do it xxx have nice time tonight xxx

Pickwick: hope u r resting hun xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Dee your doing really well, you haven't got long now anyway so may as well wait.
I am resting I am off weds, thurs, working from home Friday so plenty of time to take it easy.x


----------



## Bless me

Hi ladies   can I join here, I am starting to do first frozen transfer soon, too many things on my mind. Would love to hear your experiences in frozen cycle I am quite confused about medicated frozen cycle and natural forzen cycle which is much better or anyone had  or having.  
            Good luck to everyone here.........


----------



## pickwick

Hi nature and welcome
I have only had medicated, I haven't found either cycle too bad.  I had to take hrt on both occasions from the first day of my period, had a scan at 2 weeks to make sure the hrt tablets had thickened my lining enough and then had a transfer a few days after.  You continue with the tablets and then pessaries until you are 12 weeks.  The hrt tablets are normally one a day for use in menopause but you end up taking 4 a day for ivf purposes.  I hope this helps.  It just seems that there is more control if you have the drugs but I can't comment on which is better as I haven't done a natural cycle.
Have you got any dates yet?x


----------



## Bless me

Thanks pickwick for the information.  Had scan today and now 2 weeks after coordination booked then finger crossed for the frozen one to get defrost. 
Dr like to do medicated cycle but from Nurse I heard natural works better, so I am very confused.


----------



## VesperPea

Nature welcome! There are no government approved figures from hfea as they dont keep a record of whether fet's are medicated or not however the only scientific study I'm aware of http://www.manchesterfertility.com/patients/ask-the-expert/30-natural-and-medicated-frozen-embryo-transfer/ showed that the chance of conception is identical. So go with consultant/ nurse /your gut - you won't make the wrong choice!

We're on our fourth medicated and the only downside is I'm sensitive to the drugs but acupuncture has made a big difference this time. Good luck with your decision making.

Afm eeek! Cannot wait for tomorrow. All nervy and discombobulated but excited... wish me luck

Fairydust ladies xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bless me

Thanks for info VesperPea, wow good luck for your transfer tomorrow, how many u are going to put?  Good to hear that acupunture is working on you.
All the very best     to u .........


----------



## katie76

Vesper -   tomorrow everything crossed   

 and welcome Nature. I've had 2 failed natural FET this is my first. Non of my 3 fresh cycles worked so don't think it's been the fact they were natural. I have a short luteal phase so this time hopefully the extra support will help. So far it's been a disaster and been DR for nearly 4 weeks! But I have faith it will work out. Re scan Sat   

Pickwick - glad you're taking it easy  

Luv one - hope you had a nice meal sounded delish!  

Dee - glad you're still feeling positive


----------



## 8868dee

Pickwick: yeah only 3 sleeps so am gonna wait till friday as thats OTD so the result will be real x  food glad u r taking it easy hun xxx hope it goes fast for u and doesnt drag xxx

Hi nature and welcome hun xxx i have only had natural fet which meant i had 2 lots of blood test on day 12 and 14 to detect the ovulation then i have the transfer 5 days later (my embryo is a 5 day blast) then i wait 10 days until i test to find out if it worked or not x my test date is 8th feb xxx . My first fresh cycle and fet is in my siggy x this is my 2nd fet xx gl with ur cycle hun xxx

Vespa: discombobulated is a big word at this time of niggt lmao x gl for transfer tomorrow xxx is it 1 or 2 being put bk not sure if u already said or not lol xxx

Katie: things will work out i have faith that it will xxxx gl with scan xxx yeah still positive hun xxx best way i reckon xxx


----------



## pickwick

Good luck lady vesper    .  How many are you having transferred today?xxx


----------



## pickwick

Sorry vesper that was supposed to say today not lady.x


----------



## VesperPea

Just one due on board today. Cross fingers one of the two remaining makes it. X


----------



## pickwick

I have everything crossed for you.x


----------



## VesperPea

Pickwick I rather like lady vesper as my dog vesper is no lady...

Just had clinic on puone confiing how I want to thaw and they reiterated the no perfume, deodorant, hair product, body lotion thing. Was just abou to jump in the shower and they said no shower gel or shampoo... huh? Have had 4 transfers there and never had such a strong message on it before. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Luv one

Good morning ladies

Good luck today vesper hoping that the thaw and transfer goes well.

Hello nature I did a natural fet mine was follicle tracking then when big enough ovulation testing till positive. I email on morning of smiley face and they do the calculation based on how many days your embie was frozen. Mine was day 5 so I went in 6 days after 1st smiley face as ovulation happened the next day. I asked to take progesterone but normally there is no meds with this type of cycle. Hope that helps.

How r u today pickwick, dee and Katie?

Good luck other ladies xx


----------



## Luv one

Hi lady vesper lol when I did my first ivf they said that. I had to remove my nail polish too. This fet I showered deodorant a little makeup but that was it no purfume nor nail polish. Apparently the embies are very sensitive. Good luck Hun c


----------



## pickwick

Hi luv one, I am ok today, taking it easy but had a little stroll up the local shop to get the blood flowing.
Vesper, mine just say no sprays, deodorant or perfume but I did. shower.  So excited for you, good luck Hun.x


----------



## VesperPea

Hello lovely ladies

On the train up, defrosted 1 and it's perfect! 90% cell survival and already growing well - go emby! So over excoted - sang froid ou of the window. Need to find that zen stuff I was rabbiting about! Thanks for all your support ladies. 

Fairy dust everyone xxx


----------



## angel2012

Hello everyone
well 2 days to go before I have my lining scan to see if everything is working, I am so nervous. I feel like i am rattling like a pill bottle as I am on 5 tablets a day 2 patches stuck to my legs which need changing every 3 days, and things are so busy at work with everyone going sick, little do they know I am about to take two weeks off as my work involves alot of lifting and I cant risk doing this,

Faith 2011 i just wanted to say I am thinking of you as your case seems worse than mine with our little angels I hope it all works out for you , we deserve some luck .

Good luck to everyone else trying or on the 2ww 

Angel 2012


----------



## pickwick

Vesper fab news about your embryo, go little embie.x
Angel good luck with you're scan Hun, have everything crossed for you.x


----------



## Jomo20

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I'm due to go in for my transfer tomorrow providing my blasts survive the thaw. I'm feeling so nervous and scared. I was so relaxed last time I went through IVF but I'm completely the opposite this time. This site is fantastic for getting support especially as no one else really understands unless they have been through this process. 

Congratulations on all the ladies who got their BFP and I'm so sorry for the ladies they didn't x

Vesper - fab news on you little Embie. Fingers crossed you get your BFP.

Angel - you mention your on 5 tablets a day and 2 patches. Is that 5 Progynova tablets to help with your lining? I only ask as I have had problems with my lining this time but I'm only on 4 tablets a day!

Jomo x


----------



## pickwick

Hi Jomo, welcome, I have felt different emotions every time just try and stay positive and relaxed.  Good luck with your transfer tomorrow.xx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Good news Vesper go embie go       you can do it!!!! good luck with the transfer too!

Hello  and welcome Jomo and Helen. Jomo good luck tomorrow for the ET and Helen the same for your scan in couple of days time.

Pickwick thats great Im off to the cinema later on as hubby is off on days off so its not so boring now being at home.

BTW has anyone ever done cupping therapy? I had a voucher for accupunture and cupping so did it  just before my transfer. Had accupunture before and it was very relaxing so thought I would give them both a try. Man the cupping was extremely painful I have never felt anything like that before in the end I was soooo relieved. I knew any circulation probs I might have had it would have solved it. I was suprised when she said those purple marks on your back will go away with time. 'Purple marks' I wondered what was she talking about so as soon as I got home I looked in the mirror and what a sight lots of round circles good thing I wasnt  going on holiday to a beach as that wouldnt be a good look. After all of that I was actually really relaxed so it did its thing but wondered if anyone had done something like that before?


----------



## VesperPea

Luv one eek! Did you feel good afterwards?   how ae you feeling?

Jomo welcome and good luck cycle buddy! Hope your frosties are in super expansion mode tomorrow. How many are you having put back? Each time I have felt differently - blame the drugs!

Angel good luck with the scan tomorrow - what are the patches of? Feel rattly enough on my two sets of vitamins, e tablets and pessaries - you must a hell of a system to get them all down you each day.   seems logical to go off work for a bit - do you have a friendly gp who signs you off?

Dee how are you holding up?

Afm a calm and easy transfer with uber by-the-book doc and battle axe of a staff nurse - do you get drawn to the job because you have that personality type or do you develop it in response to the job? They have provided clear blue test and OTD is 16th. Yeay! Now hugging the dog on the sofa and considering a craft project to soothe the ragged nerves! 

Fairy dust everyone x


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: on all my 3 transfers i was asked to not have shampoo/shower get on with perfume or scent in it x een nail pilish had to come off lol x  glad ur transfer went well xxx gl for the 16th hun xxxx fx fx fx yeah im good i feel tired all the time  after work lol

Welcome jomo xxx gl with ur transfer xzz 

Luvone, pickwick and everyone else hope u r ok xxxx

Afm: feeling tired a lot and still got tightenings in my tummy and my (.)(.) are sore on nip lol so hope that its a good sign xxx 2 sleeps till test day omg cant believe it fx fx fx


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.

luvone - I have never tried cupping but have often wandered what's it's like. Sounds painful from what you say! Is it to help with blood flow? I have been doing acupuncture which is so nice and relaxing, although costs a fortune when your doing it every week, which I have been. If it helps to get me pregnant I think I would try anything!

Vesperpea - I am having 2 thawed, one is top quality and the other is ok quality. As mad as it sounds I still haven't decided whether to use both or not. I'm glad your transfer went well. Are you taking any time off work?

Pickwick - It's funny how everyone has different emotions each time. It must be all to do with the drugs though.

8868Dee - How have you found the 2ww so far?

Jomo x


----------



## pickwick

Yay vesper, good news.  Was your embryo a five day?
Dee I bet you can't wait for Friday, so exciting.
Luv one that sounds a bit scary to me but good it did the trick, have a great time at the cinema.
Gosh ladies we are getting lots of pupo's on here, brilliant, such good news.  Thinking of you all.x


----------



## angel2012

Hi Jomo 20
yes i am on 5 progynova a day i started on 3 then worked up to 4 and now 5 , the patches are estradiol.
this is the protocol i have been given and am just following my instructions I am now aware of any previous problems with my lining but will ask on Friday 

Angel2012


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo: i cant wait to finish the 2ww but its hasnt been as bad ad last time lol its gone quite quickly as i havent tested eary lol x 

Pixkwick: the quicker it comes the better lool


----------



## Jomo20

Angel - Every clinic is different I guess, but I'm surprised as I have had trouble with my lining and yet they wouldn't increase my doseage from 4 to 5 tablets. 

Dee - Last time I was so desperate to test early and managed to hold off until the day before OTD. I'm hoping I will be able to last until OTD this time.

AFM - My husband has gone to see England play at Wembley. He keeps sending me photos of all the famous people he keeps bumping into - lucky him.

x


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo: i tested early last time and then i was testing a lot so i decided tocwait until OTD to test thid time lol less stress


----------



## HazelW

Dee, only 2 more sleeps to go, you can do it.

Jomo, welcome.  Good luck for your transfer tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, my period just arrived tonight when it should have been Sunday, so that's now made everything much more urgent!  We've got to wait for Hammersmith to get all our paperwork together and the courier to get the embies across to herts and Essex.  Not sure if we've got time this month now.  Stupid nature.  For anyone else who's moved embryos, any idea of the courier fees, roughly?

Xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks for the welcome Hazel. Fingers crossed you do manage to get your embies moved across in time for this months cycle.

I have been awake since 4am. Feeling so nervous about the blasties thawing, but I'm keeping positive. My transfer is booked for 9:30am so not long to wait now. 

I hope you ladies have a lovely day xx


----------



## VesperPea

Jomo Good luck today. Fingers crossed and stick thoughts. 

Hazel isn't that just the way? Good luck getting your frosties across.


----------



## pickwick

Vesper how are you today.
Dee not long now, so excited.
Jomo good luck today Hun, not long now, let us know how you get on.
Hazel good luck with getting your little ones across.
Arm, nothing to report, I don't feel any different, I am off until Monday but am going to work from home today.  Well that's the plan anyway.x


----------



## VesperPea

Pickwick no news is good news

Gone back to bed - so so so tired!


----------



## Jomo20

Hi ladies,

I'm officially PUPO although it wasn't the best of outcomes. Only one survived which luckily was the top quality blastocyst but only 75% of the cells within it survived. My chances of success has gone from 40% to 30% but I have to be thankful it survived and the blastocyst was becoming very active.

How you all doing today?

X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hazel xxxx

Jomo: yay for the pupo lady xxxx hooe the 2WW goes quickly for u xxx

Pickwick: thanks hun only 1 more sleep and it cant go any quicker lol x 

Afm: well its last day of 2WW for me   OTD tomorrow i am excited but nervous i still feel positive and havent really felt not positive so hopefully its a good sign xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Jomo yeay pupo lady 75% is still amazing fingers crossed. Is your otd 17th?

Dee yeay yeay 1 day to go!

Afm had a single spot of blood today - too early for implantation - could it be transfer? What do you reckon ladies?


----------



## Jomo20

Vesper - my OTD is 16 Feb by my clinic doesnt do blood tests at weekends so I will do HPT and I go in for blood test on 18 Feb. did yours survive the thaw 100%? The spot of blood is probably from the transfer as my clinic said there could be a possibility of some spotting.


----------



## pickwick

Vesper could be a bit of bleeding from transfer, try not to worry.
Jomo congrats Hun, when is your OTD?
Sending a big    to all you lovely ladies.x


----------



## Jomo20

Pickwick - my OTD is 16 Feb. it seems quite early compared to other ladies but that's when they said to test x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies

Do you mind if I join you?  I am currently doing a medicated FET and have my lining scan tomorrow so hoping its nice and thick and that I'll be ready to book in ET.

We have four frosties waiting for us - 2 x 5 day and 2 x 6 day - but I don't know what quality they are yet, am hoping to find out at my appointment tomorrow.  I'm a bit concerned as am only on 3 progynova tablets a day and have only been taking it for 10 days so just hoping my lining is doing what it should.  Other than tha I am feeling very calm and optimistic, just hope we get the result we so desperately want.

Congrats to all the ladies that are PUPO on this thread.  I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you all.  

Jomo - I've just seen your post re a 30% chance.  I know that the hospitals/clinics like to give a statistic but I really do believe its a 50/50 chance for every treatment for every person as it either works or it doesn't.  I'm sure your little bean is a strong one and I hope it is snuggling in tight.

xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Welcome Carrots. I think most people start on 3 tablets and then usually they increase this to 4 tablets after the first scan. Every clinic is different though so if your lining is doing well they may just keep you on 3 tablets. I'm glad you feeling calm, you need to be as relaxed as possible.

I know what you mean with regards to 50/50 chance. I'm just going to enjoy being PUPO for the time being and will deal with the out come when the time comes. There's no point fretting about it. What will be will be.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## VesperPea

Jomo - my clinic doesn't do bloods and suggests only doing one test before booking in for 7 week scan - hmmm. My OTD is also 16th - it is 14 minus the number of days your emby is so - 5 day emby = 10 days, 6 day emby = 9 days. Sounds right to me! This frostie is the best we've ever had with 90% cell survival but we had a bit of a chat with the embryologist because I don't trust pat answers - they admitted it's a guestimate as at 5 days they are 200+ cells - it is based on how much of the void in the shell is refilled with expanding cells after freezing - easier to explain with a blasto pic (!) but anything over half is fine as long as there is re-expansion and they wouldn't put one back that didn't have it. % chances are based on a maximum of 40% so no stressing! And natural conception is 25% - you have better odds than those amazingly annoying women who only need to flirt to get up the duff. 

Carrot like your attitude and 4 frosties - yeay. Good luck with the lining scan - I started on 2 x progynova a few cycles ago and am now on 3 - every clinic has slightly different protocols - and I had 70% scarring of womb lining from c-section so don't panic about your dosage!

Thanks for the comfort ladies - OH wants me to call the clinic - never had it before so a bit unnerved! 

Fairy dust everyone x


----------



## pickwick

Jomo mine is the 20th 16 days after transfer, my clinic has always seemed to be longer than others.
Hi carrot, welcome.  I agree with joe they are all different I was on 2, then went to 3 after 5 days, then went to and stayed on 4 after another 4 days.  Good luck with your scan.xx


----------



## pickwick

Vesper my clinic is the same, no bloods just when test on test day and then 7 week scan.  It might make you feel better if you call.x


----------



## pickwick

That was supposed to say one test on test day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all, thank you for the welcomes.  

VesperPea - You did make me laugh re your 'flirt and get up the duff' comment.  Is it really only a 25% chance for those trying naturally?  Wow!  I thought, given the number of bumps and babies that I see everywhere that it would be more.  Or maybe its 99% for them and just 1% for the likes of me which balances the averages out.    Am sure your spotting is just from the transfer but you should call your clinic if you are worried or it gets any worse.

Jomo - Definitely enjoy ever minute of being pupo, its the best bit about this entire process.  I enjoyed it so much I didn't want to test last time as I didn't want my pupo bubble to burst.

My hospital are also the same regarding testing - you just have to POAS and call them and then they book you in for a 6/7 weeks scan if you are lucky enough to need one.  

Are any of you off work since your ETs?  I know its not necessary to sit down for the entire 2ww but I last time I did too much on the day of our ET (hosted a dinner party that evening - not really sure what I was thinking) which I have regretted ever since so am going to rest up this time for a few days before I go back to work.

Lets hope 2013 is a lucky year for us all.   

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Vesper: spotting could be transfer as mine says expect little spotting or could be early implant 😃 ya never know x yayj cant wait till tomorrow xxx

Jomo: it may seem early test date to u but its still 14dpo if u take into account ur blast is 5 days old 😀 my clinic always test 15dpo but every clinic is different xxx  

Carrots: hi hun and welcome to fet thread x hope u have ur transfer soon , my 2ww hasnt been to bad this time apart from symptoms i have been working which helps lol x i totally agree with u that it is a 50/50 chance x gl with ur cycle x


----------



## Lottie9

BFN for me  dunno how much I can handle xx

Heartbroken xx


----------



## pickwick

Lottie I'm so sorry Hun.x


----------



## 8868dee

Lottie im so sorry hun xxx hugs and love goes out to u xxx look after urself hun xx x

Afm: my clinic do bloods as mine is due tomorrow but im gonna do a hpt in morning aswell as i hve been good and not tested lol x my clinic also do early scans at 7-8 weeks x


----------



## Jomo20

I have just had my acupuncture appointment and it is just what I needed. I feel so relaxed now.

Vesper - I'm surprised the success rate for 'normal' people is only 25%. You have given me some more hope though that my little blastie does have a chance.

Pickwick - I can't believe your OTD is 16 days after transfer. I'm not sure I could hold out that long!

Carrots - My employers are fantastic. They allow me 12 days a year to take off for IVF. I'm off the rest of this week and next. I rested during my last 2ww and it was successful, although unfortunately I then went on to miscarry.

Dee - Good luck for tomorrow. I really hope you get your  . 

Lottie - I'm so sorry hun. Sending you big


----------



## 8868dee

Vesper: so if success rates of normal spontaneous pregnancies are 25% then are fet pregnancy success rates higher or lower lol x im intriged now ill look it up xxx

Jomo: thanks hun i so hope u get ur bfp o the 16tu fx fx fx


----------



## Luv one

Lottie so sorry it didnt happen this cycle    , I know no words can express how you feel but take your time hun and I wish you the best next time.

Dee just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks luvone x x x how u doing ?? Xx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks for asking hun Im hanging in there time is really dragging but Im feeling relaxed being off is really good for me. In the beginning I was bored but not anymore I love it! too bad Im back to work Mon. I look forward to reading your BFP tomorrow...good luck hun and sleep well xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies. I introduced myself the other day then disappeared. Been really busy at work.
Thank you all so much for the warm welcome.
I've had a quick scroll through but I'll read and post properly tomorrow. Just wanted to send baby dust to dee. Good luck. xxx
Angel 2012. Kisses to your angels. 
Congrats to all pupo ladies. Hang in there. 
Love & baby dust.
Faith. xxx


----------



## HazelW

Are we all online waiting for news from Dee?  Fingers crossed...!

Morning everyone.


----------



## Luv one

Morning Hazel yeah I was....good luck Dee.

Well I'm 6dp5dt and had a temp dip this morning was so shocked as thought af was arriving. Tested again and it went back up. Lots of creamy cm too so it's not looking good. Only time will tell if is cyclogest or the real deal.


----------



## HazelW

Luv one, when I was in my 2ww, and in fact, right through my pregnancy, I had lots of cm.  I remember once feeling such a gush that I was sure af had arrived and it was all over.  But no, it was fine!  Fingers crossed for you.


Come on Dee, we know you're online!


----------



## pickwick

Morning hazel and luv one, how are you both doing?
Dee good luck this morning.xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Lottie - so sorry to read your post hun.   Take time to look after yourself and grieve.

Dee - good luck for your test today.    

Jomo - wow, 12 days of is fantastic - you have nice employers!  I am entitled to 5 days off but I took those last year for our fresh cycle.  I was so lucky to have them though as I know not many people are allowed off.  Are you filling your time with cheesy movies and box sets?

Lots of love to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks faith xxxx it means a lot hun xxx 

Ha ha lol is everyone online waitig for me xxx 

Well i couldnt wait and i tested xxx its a bfp for us yes xxzz am so excited and wont belive it till my results are in anout 4pm but frer hpt is a strong positive


----------



## pickwick

DEE, what fantastic news I am absolutely over the moon for you.  Feel like crying.    .xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW

That's fantastic news dee!


----------



## Jomo20

Congratulations Dee. I am so happy for you      . 

Hi Faith - Where stage are you currently at with your treatment?

Carrots - I have a couple of books to keep me going and I'm going to try and get some box sets. Any recommendations?

Luvone - Have you experienced any symptoms as yet? Last time I went through IVF I had really sore boobs from the pessaries but this time I don't even have that. 

Morning everyone else. Its nice to see the sun shining again xx


----------



## Luv one

Yeah congrats Dee that's fantastic well pleased for you                  

Thanks Hazel how r u today?

Jomo how r u hun I'm so happy for Dee gives me a little hope. Not much Symptoms twinges in the beginning but then nothing. 3 days now creamy cm that I thought it was af thankfully it wasn't then temp dip this am but on second test it went back up. Could b the cyclogest but time will tell.        hehe all for Dee!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks everyone xxxx am so so chuffed as last fet was a bfn xxx just hope its a sticky one xxx 

Just kn way to have bloods done to confirm eeek xxxx

Luvone: all sysmtoms i had really were twinges xxx


gl to you all i sm hoping and praying we all have a bfp cxxxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Luvone - I'm so up and down already and it's only been 1 day since transfer. One minute I think I still have a good chance of success, the next I feel upset as I was only able to transfer 1 blast so lowers my chances. I have even started planning my next lot of treatment! I need to sort myself out and start thinking positively. Sorry for the moan, just having one of those days already. How are you feeling?

I really am pleased for you Dee. It gives the rest of us hope xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Dee - CONGRATULATIONS!!!    Thats such lovely news, you must be chuffed to bits.

Jomo - If you haven't seen Homeland then I would recommend that, its really good and will keep you gripped.

So I have my scan later today and I'm hoping we get the go ahead to book in ET.  I have been so optimistic about the entire process but I stupidly (am kicking myself for it) reactivated my ******** account yesterday for 5 mins and wish I hadn't as its plunged me into feeling so sad and rubbish.  One friend was saying how she'd have to get her (awful and should be banned in my opinion) 'Baby on Board' badge back out for the commute to work as she had to stand for her 10 minute commute (she is 4 montsh preggers with bubba no. 2) and another friend (again expecting bubba no. 2) was complaining about how her 2nd trimester was making her greasy haired and spotty.  I would give anything to be spotty, greasy haired and uncomfortable standing on a train for 9 months if it meant I was pregnant and would have a baby at the end of it.  Silly I know but it made me feel so sad.  

Anyway, giving myself a good talking too and kick up the bum this morning so that I am full of PMA for today's scan.    Sorry for my moan.

Sending you all lots of love.

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Carrot good luck today, yes it is difficult to hear all those things and I don't think any of us would moan about any aspect of pregnancy.  Others who don't take this journey just don't understand so we have to accept their ignorance.  I wish you all the luck in the world today, hope you get a firm date gal.


----------



## Jomo20

Carrots, Homeland is fantastic. I was absolutely gripped. I'm just going through Netflicks to try and find a similar box set. 

I know what you mean about women who are pregnant always moaning when they don't realise how lucky they are. My friend who already has one child said she is getting upset as she has been trying again for 2 months now with no success. 2 months is nothing compared to how long a lot of us have been trying. Ok rant over.

Good luck for your scan today. Lets us know how you get on x


----------



## trying2011

watch House of Cards on netflix.


----------



## Jomo20

Pickwick - how are you doing today?


----------



## Jomo20

Trying2011 - Thanks for the tip. I will have a quick look at House of cards now


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Just a quickie from me as I need to catch up with some work.....  I am just back from my appointment (almost had a row with a white van man on the way home - oops!).  My lining is only at 7mm at the moment so they have up'd my progynova and I've got to go back for another scan on Tuesday.  I am disappointed not to get the okay today but I did think it was going to be too soon to progress as have only been on the tablets for 10 days.

The good news is that I found out the grades of our frosties.  Our day 5 are 5AA and 4AB and our day 6 are both 4AB.  They will defrost the day 5 ones and transfer, leaving the other two for a follow up FET when/if we want.

Big hugs to you all.

xxx


----------



## katie76

Wow ladies what a lot to catch up on! I've been away with o phone or Internet access and what a fantastic thread to come back to  

Firstly Dee my lovely                 I have shed a tear DH thinks I'm bonkers   ! 

Vesper - yay PUPO      how are you doing? I had bit of spotting afterwards - it's hard you want to not put significance to everything but can't help it. Sticky thoughts for you    

 welcome and good luck to all the new peeps joining us. Jomo I remember you from 2ww nice to see you again   to you all, Hazel, Carrots, trying2011 , anyone else I've missed sorry so much to read through        

Angel, Faith, Pickwick, luv one how are you doing? Keeping up the         I hope    will have a proper read through see where you're all at with a cuppa I think  

Afm - re scan tmro after 30 days DR not sure what its going to show but these extra injections have made me really bloated don't think the steroids are helping either. Had a wonderful time away though so all   with me. Still wearing my          hat firmly for all us ladies


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks katie hun xxxx aww bless ya xxx gl at scan tonorrow xxxx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Jomo I am good thanks, still lying around doing nothing.
Katie I shed a tear too, felt quite emotional for dee.  Good luck for yours can.
Carrot that's good they have upped you dose, and your frosties are good too.
I have got homeland to watch also.  I am like a telly addict.
    To you all.xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww bless ya too pickwick i so ao hope ur bfps will come this cycle am keeping it all crossed for ya x x x


----------



## Jomo20

Wow you have some good blastocysts Carrots. Hopefully at your next scan you will get a date for transfer. 

Katie - Yes I remember you from the 2ww thread. Nice to speak to you again. I didn't stay on there as my treatment got delayed. I felt a bit of a fraud being on there when I wasn't actually on my 2ww! Its good to see you being so  

Dee - Have you had the call from the clinic yet? I guess it's just a formaility but I'm sure it just puts your mind at rest.

AFM - I have had a lovely relaxing day. Watched Point Break which is an old film with Keanu Reeves in (wow he's hot). It has certainly helped take my mind off of things. lol.


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo: oh sorry yes i  had a call at 3pm it was a nice positive my hcg level was 155 so they were happy with that x thought i updated u all on call lol sorry xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Thats great news Dee.  . I'm sure you will be celebrating this weekend. Just a shame you can't have a glass of Champagne. lol


----------



## katie76

Dee - excellent levels!   I tell you what I'll have a glass of champers for you! Still allowed (just)  

Jomo - yeah mine is STILL delayed but like you felt a fraud and it to really busy too   for you how are you doing in the 2ww? I find the constant knicker watch sends you crazeeee! 

Pickwick - feeling quite emotional for us all on here, such a lovely thread and so supportive think DH misses out!


----------



## pickwick

I agree Katie good luck with your scan.x


----------



## Jomo20

Katie - it's so frustration when everything is delayed. I was getting so impatient and time seemed to stand still. I'm only a day into 2ww but I have had a nice relaxing day. I'm sure after a few days I'm going to start going  . Good luck with your scan tomorrow x


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo; thNks hun xxx

Katie : yes u do that ha ha lol xxx


----------



## angel2012

Hi Everyone
well after taking all my tablets and patches I had my lining scan today and it is 12.1mm cant believe it so all go ahead for Tuesday, cant wait getting very excited now xxx

Carrot sorry to hear that things have not gone so well for you  but hang on in there.xxx
Congratulations Dee for your BFP, hope eveything goes well for you xxx

Angel 2012


----------



## Jomo20

That's great news angel. How many are you having transferred?


----------



## pickwick

Wow fantastic news angel, bet you can't wait for Tuesday.x


----------



## Luv one

Hello lovely ladies,

I have been out shopping and out for lunch today so nice to finally be home and relaxing. Carrots those are some fantastic blasts!!!! makes feeling positive so much easier AA wow girl you did well  

Jomo dont worry sweetie as they say it only takes one and that you have and a lovely one too!!! so speak to him/her or both (it can split  ) and tell them you know they are doing their best to implant and grow and Im sure they know mommy loves them very much!!!

Dee Im sure it feels good to get blood confirmation. Enjoy the coming 9mths sweets.

Katie good luck tomorrow with the Scan!

Angel your lining result is fantastic.... good luck with the Transfer next week!

Pickwick glad're relaxing and watching your fav programmes that's the way to go hun...keep busy 2ww is a killer!

Faith and Hazel how are you ladies doing any plans for the w.end?


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Luv one - sounds like you have had my perfect day today.  I hope you spoilt yourself with some goodies whilst shopping.

Angel- how exciting that your ET is next week, you must be so excited!!

Katie - I hope all goes okay at our scan tomorrow.

Jomo - am loving your way to relax.  I'm home alone tonight so think a cheesy old movie is in order too.

Pcikwick - enjoy Homeland, it's awesome!

Hello and big   to everyone else.  I'm so glad it's finally the weekend, I hope you all have lovely plans.

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Carrots: sorry u gotta wait a bit longer hun xxx but sounds like u got some really beautiful blasts there xxx

Angel: yay for et on Tuesday hun gl with 2WW and hope its goes by quickly for u x 

Luvone: thank you hun I'm so routing for you fx fx fx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies


Woo hoo well done Dee. Nice to have some good news. x
Carrots: try not to panic . I agree 10 days is too soon. My scan is always done on day 14/15 and its fine so fingers crossed for Tuesday.
Jomo: big hugs. The wait truly is torture.
Katie: good luck xxxxxxxx
Pick wick: how ru holding up?
Luv one: one day closer!! My temperature spikes when my treatment hasn't worked so I would look too much into your changing temperature.
Angel: great news- another hurdle crossed.


AFM: my lining scan is onMonday. I'm on 4 tabs and still sniffing buserelin. I've used acupuncture too which relaxes me. 


Hope everyone gas found something fun to watch this weekend. I'm getting through the Mad Men DVD's. love it.


Love & baby dust. xxx


----------



## may2

Hi ladies, can I join you? we are having our first frozen transfer this Feb. the consultant has decided on a natural cycle and we a bit confused. will like advice please. 
good luck to all 
may


----------



## Faith2011

Morning all

Welcome May2. Can't comment as I have only had medicated FET's.  I know natural ones do work so try not to worry. 

Luvone I've noticed on your signature that your ET was 3/2 and OTD is 17/2. Why so long. With a blast transfer I thought the wait was only 10 days?! My clinic have always given me an 11 day test date for my blasts. Not trying to tempt you into early testing I was just curious. Hope you're not going too crazy. x


----------



## pickwick

Hi faith, I am doing ok.n I had a 3 day embryo transferred and I'm testing on the 20th.  With our clinic it's 14 days after transfer for a 5 day and 16 days after transfer for a 3 day.  It's an age I know.  Good luck with your scan Hun.
Welcome may.xx


----------



## Jomo20

Welcome May. I can't comment on natural FET as mine has been medicated, but I wish you the best of luck.

Hello everyone else. I hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## katie76

Good morning all  

Carrots - sorry you've been delayed a bit but its good they wait until you're just perfect for those fantastic blasts  

All the PUPO ladies - how are you all holding up? I always found 2ww I varied between yes it's definitely worked all the signs are there to nope that's it all over doomed never to be a mother about 3 x an hour, so so difficult and trying to distract yourself from constant knicker watch is near impossible   x

Angel - another step closer...........  

Faith - hope the lining scan in a couple of days brings good news  

May - I've had 2 natural this is my first medicated and its a whole lot of faffing about with scans and bloods injections tablets and pessaries, but I've had the not so straight forward cycle so far. However I always trust my team at ACU and I would do anything to have this work so will try it all. It is very individual and they take into account past cycles, treatments, and how you responded so its very personal.      for you x

Afm - lining is down to 7mm yay! But cysts still there have to wait for blood results this pm but if oestrogen has come down may be able to start HRT. Still don't understand why I have to wait for the lining to be thin before building it back again   the nurse did discuss about triple layer thing though - did you mention that Jomo? 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Katie - apparently it's not all about the thickness of the lining but the shape as well. If its triple striped than this is meant to really help with the chances of the embryo implanting. I was so pleased when the clinic told me I had the triple stripe.  x


----------



## katie76

Thanks Jomo I thought it was you that I'd read about the triple stripe and   that you have it! How many days left for you? It would be good to have a list on first page of where we all are and our OTD   x


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Katie. Your right it would be good to have a lit of names and OTDs. I am only 2dp5dt but so far I am feeling really nice and relaxed. I'm determined to enjoy being PUPO. Do you normally take 2ww off or work through it? 

X


----------



## 8868dee

Faith: thanks hun xxx im watching some only fools ans horses lol x 

Welcome may xxx what are u confused about with natural fet x i have had 2 and just got my bfp on my second natural fet. I had bloods done on days 12 and 14 to determine my ovulation date then once i had my surge i was booked in for my transfer and as i have all blasts then my transfer is 5 days after my surge ir ovulation. Then i test 10 days after my blast transfer which is 15 dpo. I have a blood test at my clinic to determine the out come of my fet which this time was successful x hope this has helped u  

Hope u pupo ladies have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## katie76

Jomo - always worked through 2ww I work as a nurse and would have had to get locum cover for my job and with IVF being the great unknown I can't book far enough in advance. I always have transfer day off though  

Dee - that sounds like a good plan. I enjoyed my gin and tonic last night in celebration of you!  

Afm - I am finally suppressed   reduce my suprecur today and start oestrogen. Thank holy moly for that ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: was the g and t nice lol x woohoo yay for ur surpression hun xxx xxx so hope this cycle is ur one hun xxx


----------



## Jomo20

That's great news Katie   . I hope you enjoyed your G&T. I'm really missing red wine at present. I have not touched a glass since Boxing Day


----------



## katie76

It was absolutely divine!!! But that's it for me now - crikey Jomo that's very good going well done you x

I really hope so too Dee


----------



## pickwick

Brilliant news Katie good luck Hun.xx


----------



## Faith2011

My clinic always looks for the triple line in the lining too so here's to a triple line for the ladies waiting for scans.


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Faith I thought my otd was long but thats what they said but I will be testing on Tuesday which will be 14 DPO and 10dp5dt. I know that is when most people test so I should know by then. Its weird how I am feeling Im not sure if it worked or not so we r trying to be optimistic but be realistic at the same time. We have a holiday in March so if it doesnt work I will drown my tears then and start again in April as we have 6 more blasts left and I really feel that out of those at least one must work!!! I forgot to ask how much they charge for FET anyone paying for theres how much did it cost?

Katie glad things are on the move. 

Welcome May I did natural all they did was folicle tracking scans then I test for ovulation at home then phoned up when I got a smiley face to book in for ET.

Its hubbys birthday tomorrow so Im bakinghim  a cake at mo. Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## Jomo20

Luvone - I had to pay for my FET and it cost £1,000 plus £150 for the drugs. If this doesn't work I will have to pay full IVF costs as I only had 2 frozen blasts. Where you off on holiday to in March?


----------



## 8868dee

Luvone: hopexur dh has nice birthday xxxx


----------



## may2

Hi ladies, hope you are all keeping warm

Faith, jomo,Katie,luv one an Dee- thanks for the welcome and info.

I have always had a full cycle with all the scans, drugs and blood test  so was a bit confused when they ask me to go home and use ov kit and book a scan day 7 post AF  
Your info has reassured me.
May


----------



## Luv one

Thanks for info Jomo lets not worry about the next cycle as this one will certainly work for us all...afterall we soooooooo deserve it after all those prodding/poking/injecting and taking all those darn meds, not to mention being moody/horrible to our other halves. Sometimes I think my hubby has a heart of steal as I would give up already with my attitude at times...he just says its your meds talking. I dont know if you guys remember when you first started this journey and had to get your first scan/checkup and you felt so self conscious and weird but now you just jump up and open up wide   no need for them to say wider!!! all airs and graces out the door  

I am off to Jamaica my aunt is getting married so lots of our family from all over the world will be there. Should be fun filled and fantastic...cant wait. Anyone else have holidays booked?

Thanks Dee I will make sure of it


----------



## pixie b

hello ladies
i have been reading your posts for the past few days and now i thought i would say hello.
This is my first medicated fet although i did have a frostie thawed after a failed cycle but it didnt thaw  
I am lucky enough to have 3 beautiful boys, a teenager, a 9 year old who has been very poorly but doing well now and a toddler.
I must be crazy to want to add another one to a full house but we have had so many ups and downs and our little frosty has been our little ray of hope through tough times.
my toddler was a complete surprise as we were not trying naturally due to an inherited disease from my side.We were all booked to have embryo transfer December 2010 but i discovered i was pg. We were so lucky to have a healthy baby boy a month after my ds2 was diagnosed with leukeamia  
I always knew we would go back for our little frosty when we were in a better situation with my ds2.
The time has come and i am soooooo excited.
i have read some of your signatures and can see some of you have had such heartache. I really hope that the time has come for you to have your dreams come true, finally.

hugs all round pixie xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi pixie welcome hun gl with ur frostie xxx and sorry to see from ur siggy that u have been tru a lot also xx hope ur ds2 is much better now xxxx


----------



## pixie b

Thanks Dee, congrats on your baby news, how exciting, gives us all hope xx


----------



## katie76

Thanks everyone  

Luv one - hope the cake turned out ok. Your post did make me laugh yes all that awkwardness goes and it's all knickers off legs out before you've even said good morning. And I tell you what I've never been so tidy and shaved legs toenails trim, just in case someone may notice      Jamaica sounds lovely I'm looking at Antigua if this doesn't work  

 and welcome pixie where are you in your cycle so far?


----------



## pickwick

Hi pixie, welcome, sounds like you have really been through it.  I hope your precious family are well and ds2 is much better.  Good luck with your frostie Hun.xx


----------



## Luv one

Morning ladies I did a bad thing, I caved in and tested with a asda cheapie this morning and got a faint positive I can't believe it. I am 7dp5dt and 12dpo. My official test date is 17/2/13 but seems so long off, so will test again on Tuesday when I am 9p5dt and 14dpo to be certain. While its been sitting it got a bit darker  Heres a photo of it...what do you think?


__
https://flic.kr/p/8459935219


----------



## Jomo20

Morning ladies,

Welcome Pixie. Sorry to hear that you have been through so much. You must be one strong lady. How is your son now? 

Luvone - naughty you for testing early but I am so pleased for you. It's def a positive looking at the picture.    . Have you had any symptoms? Did you have any implantation pains? I haven't really felt anything so far apart from being very tired x


----------



## Luv one

Thanks Jomo No symptoms other than first two days twinges then nothing. Later on creamy cm and backache. Two days ago I had a huge dip in temp then it went back up the next day but thats all. How many days post transfer are you now?

Sorry I didnt say hello Pixie welcome and hope you are good.


----------



## Jomo20

Today I'm 3dp5dt. I had a couple of twinges yesterday but nothing today. I haven't been taking my temperature, is it worth me starting now? I don't think my blastie would have implanted yet as its too early! I'm really made up for you Luvone


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, I hope you are enjoying your weekends.

Luv one -   Congratulations!!! That is definitely a line, how exciting!

May and Pixie - welcome to this lovely thread.


xx


----------



## katie76

Luv one - it certainly looks positive to me       but be careful did the line come up straight away or after 5 mins sometimes they are evaporation lines. I know I sound like the   and I really truly want his to be your   just would be awful if it wasn't re testing is a good idea and I    really hard     for you


----------



## Luv one

Thanks Carrot and Katie, it was very faint first then it got brighter but you are right I will remain sane until Tuesday lol.

Jomo I only did temps as I know if temps are high for 18days then I am definitely pregnant so couple days to go. I am sure you can still start temping just override cover line with when you ovulated.


----------



## pickwick

Luv one congratulations Hun, definitely looks positive to me.  Wonderful news.      .
So pleased for you.
Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies.
Afm no symptoms or signs.  I feel tired but I think that's just because I have done nothing for nearly a week now.  Back to work tomorrow though.xxxx


----------



## may2

Pixie- welcome to the thread. Praying this works out for you. 
And praying your ds2 makes a full recovery.

Luv one- congrats girl!! That looks like a strong positive to me. Well done you.

Carrots- thanks for the welcome. Know you from the magical magpie thread. So glad to see you here.

Morning and happy Sunday to all!

May


----------



## Jomo20

Pickwick - how many days post transfer are you? I haven't really had any symptoms but I remember having really bad back ache last time around day 9p3dt & I got BFP. I have read that some people just don't have any symptoms & yet get BFP x


----------



## Jomo20

Morning May - have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## VesperPea

Dee congratulations my lovely girl ! Yeay. How are you feeling?

Luv one the pee stock police want to take you in for questioning... but congratulations - fingers crossed for Tuesday

Pixie and May welcome!

Katie Carrots Jomo hey there lovely ladies how are you doing today? 

Pickwick acupuncture lady said yesterday that in a natural pregnancy symptoms shouldn't appear til 6 weeks plus so maybe your body is doing it it's own way and no news is good news. Xxx

Afm sorry for the gap between posts! really nauseous - motion and food related which is what happened when it worked for my dd - trying really hard not to get my hopes up too high and to keep my brekkie down. Still soooo long til otd - 6 sleeps! Decided not to panic about spotting as they haven't happened since and there is frankly nothing that anyone could do if it was a problem. PMA or something. Had to miss a friend's 30th last night as I couldn't face sitting in a restaurant feeling this sick! Really wish there was a way of differentiating between drug related and other symptoms right now! 

Fairy dust everyone xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Vesper - your comment to Luvone really made me chuckle. Sorry your feeling so sick but hopefully it is a good sign for you. Are you still spotting or has it stopped?


----------



## may2

Jomo- with my previous bfp, I had no symptom, nothing, nada.
With my last ivf in November 12, I had all the symptoms you can think of but ended up with a bfn! 
you can never really tell with symptoms. 
May


----------



## pickwick

Hi vesper good to hear from you, sorry you feel so poorly but I truly hope this is a good sign.  Stick with pma gal your doing great.
Jomo, I had a 3 day embryo transferred on the 05th, so 5dpt.
Thank you for all the advise ladies, have a happy Sunday.xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pixie: thanks hun x i hope all of us get our take home baby 😘

Luvone: you are very naughty tut tut tut x however that isnt that faint not really and its deffo a positive fx f it stays positive next time u test xxx

Vesper: im very tired at the moment and keep getting feeligs like af has arrived but when i check it hasnt but part from that im fine x keep needing to wee lol x but ill accept any signs/pains whatever and not moan if it means my baby stays put x  the spotting could of been implantation spotting hun fx fx x


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Vesper you crack me up.... thats a great line   on the other hand Ive got everything crossed for you as everything you said seems like good signs to me but wish you feel better soon x

Dee I know girl but one of those things..sorry your feeling tired hun but I think thats just your pregnancy harmone. 

Pickwick and Jomo hang on in there this 2ww is seriously a killer. Pickwick Im back to work tomorrow too and felt it was real relaxing to be off for one week.

Enjoy the rest of the day lovely ladies and I hope things work out for all of us! xxxx


----------



## katie76

Vesper - I was thinking we hadn't heard from you for a while. Sounds awful I really hope it's a good sign though    

Pickwick - getting back to work may be a good distraction  

Horrid weather out there, me and my boy had a very wet walk in the slush I think he 's got the right idea asleep in front of the fire this afternoon  

Lots of              for everyone


----------



## 8868dee

Luvone: yeah think it is my hormones x mind u im not complaining as i would rather be tired than not pg ya know xxx enjoy work tomorrow hun im off for 2 days now x go bk wednesday i found working made 2ww pass by quicker lol 

Katie: where bouts are you ? Im in helensburgh, scotland and for weeks we hae had bits of snow then it goes and comes bk lol and today its been snowing but ts also wet so now its slush its awful out there lol


----------



## pickwick

Yes I agree, I will be glad t get back to work and some normality.  
Have a good week ladies.x


----------



## katie76

We're in snowy wet cold grey miserable Yorkshire! Slush is the worst - need to buy my boy a fleece bless him


----------



## 8868dee

Pickwick: have a good week hun x x 

Katie: you are in yorkshire do u say me duck a lot lol think its same weather all round then


----------



## pixie b

hello ladies, it is so nice to see so many of us on here.
love one, that is a definite line, its unbelievable how such a simple line can have such an enormous meaning, wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months and beyond xx
I have got my AF today with bells on OMG!! I hope it calms down before my scan on Tuesday, how embarrassing.
It is another step closer though so hopefully all will be ok and I can start the progynova on Tuesday.
I am having a very relaxed tx my consultant here and in Brussels are just like old family friends now its been that long trying.
This is the end now though no more after this so everything crossed xx
I am sorry not to do personals but I am not confidant that I will get it right and that would be embarrassing.
looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks and beyond I hope!!
pixie hugs all round xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Welcome Pixie. Big hugs to DS2. xxx
Dee- I had those period type cramps at around 4/5 weeks like period is on its way but I think it's just embie digging deeper.
Katie- the weather is terrible isn't it?! There are muddy paw prints everywhere.
May - hope you're staying sane.
Finally- big congrats to Luvone. Looks like a def positive to me and with an Asda cheapy too. 
AFM- scan in the morning.    For the triple line then I'll get my ET date. 
Baby dust to anyone I've forgotten . xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning ladies,

How are we all feeling today?

I woke up at 3am this morning and thought I was going to be sick. I still feel really nauseous now and have a headache. I hope I'm not coming down with something!

Pixie - I bet your glad AF has arrived, your another step closer  

Faith - good luck with your scan this morning. I really hope you get to see a triple stripe lining  

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## 8868dee

Pixie: gl with ur cycle hun x x x

Faith: thanks hun xxx i hope thats what it is lol x gl for scan today hun xxx


----------



## HazelW

Morning ladies!  Anyone got snow today?  We have.


Pixie - the one time you're pleased to see af!  Don't worry if it hasn't gone by the time you go for your scan, mine hasn't at my first cycle and they didn't bat an eyelid.


Good luck Faith.


How are you doing May?


Dee, how are you doing?  Shattered?


Pick wick and Jomo, how are you both holding up?


Afm, started taking a little bit of extra oestrogen on Saturday.  I'm doing a natural cycle but just wanted a little top up, just to make sure.  I was prescribed 3 per day, but as I didn't down regulate, it says you shouldn't use while breastfeeding, and my clinic originally wanted to do a totally natural cycle, I'm only taking one per day. Does that sound a bit naughty?  Also, for anyone that has done a natural cycle before, do you still get progesterone support after et?


Stay safe in the snow, if you've got any.


Xxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Hazel,

I'm in the south so we didn't get any snow just lots of rain  

I have never done a natural cycle so can't comment but I hope it's successful for you


----------



## VesperPea

Morning lovelies

Hazel only done medicated cycles - sorry hut in London we have settling snow and numpties on the roads.. 

Faith food luck for the triple stripe!

Afm bleurgh!


----------



## Jomo20

You still feeling sick Vesper?


----------



## pickwick

Morning lovely ladies
I am back in work today, still feeling positive, go me with the PMA.  I still have eight days to test date but I am focusing on enjoying being PUPO.  I think I am going to wait until the test date, I haven't got any tests in the house though and wont buy any until the day before otherwise I am sure I would be tempted.
Pixie good luck with your scan.
Faith good luck with your scan and heres   for the triple line Hun.
Hazel, I have only done medicated so I can't give you any advise or experiences sorry.  I am doing fine BTW, thank you for asking.  Not going   yet anyway.
Vesper - hope you are holding up Gal, go steady if you are travelling in the snow.
Jomo -  I hope you aren't coming down with anything and I hope you are feeling a bit better today.
Dee, are you doing anything nice on your day off.  Taking it easy I hope.
Hope everyone else is doing ok today and taking it easy in the snow if you have any.  Sending you all some  and always   that we get out little bundles.xxx


----------



## pixie b

Hello ladies.
pickwick.. you keep going with that pma, well done you I agree enjoy every second of your PUPO 
vesper, take it easy hunny sounds like you need a bit of sofa time.. 
Hazel, cant comment hun as this is my first and last fet (only one frosty) I don't think a bit of extra progesterone would do any harm but probably best to get advice from someone who knows what they are talking about 
Faith. I have never heard of the triple stripe before but I hope you get one.
I hope everyone else is doing ok, what a horrible day...Im also in the south, cold and wet, it has been snowing like mad all morning but it didn't stick.
I have ds1 off school today with a temp and a cold, I has ds2 off all last week, I hope I don't get it.
im sat on sofa with lap top watching dancing on ice... toddler asleep, happy days xxx pixie


----------



## Jomo20

Pixie - where about in the south are you? I'm in southampton and its absolutely chucking it down with snow and its just starting to lay although I'm surprised as it was so wet x


----------



## pixie b

jomo I am in west Sussex, No snow here just cold and wet.
We can do our own national forecast as we are all, all over the place.. I love the snow but I don't want anything stopping me from getting to Brussels in two weeks time... ish 
you know what we are like here we just cant cope with weather, the whole country grinds to a holt.
pixie xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all 

I hope you all had lovely weekends. I was out for afternoon tea on Saturday - such a treat! I avoided the tea as much as possible but couldn't resist a small cup.

*Pickwick * - Its good to read you are feeling positive and full of PMA, I think thats the best way to be in the 2ww although I know it can be hard. Lets hope that the next week goes quickly for you.

*Faith & Pixie* - Good luck for your scans.

*Jomo * - Fingers crossed you aren't coming down with something and that your nausea and headache are a symptom of early pregnancy. Not too much longer until you can test. Do you think you will test early?

Hello and big hugs to everyone else.

I have my 2nd lining scan tomorrow and am hoping for good news. I've never heard or a triple stripe lining before but I will be sure to ask my Doctor if I have one! 

Am sooo sick of the snow. Its all mushy where I live so the walk to work was a mucky one. Its been snowing in London today but luckily its not settling.

xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Pixie - have you always gone abroad for treatment? If this cycle doesn't work I have to pay for full IVF again. I'm just wondering if its that much cheaper abroad. I take it the clinic in Brussels get good results? 

Carrots - I want to hold off testing until OTD but I know I won't be able to resist. I will probably test on Thursday. Do you normally test early? I hope your scan goes well tomorrow & let's hope you have the triple stripe lining 

Xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Jomo

I think last time I held off until test date - I enjoyed being PUPO and wanted to avoid my bubble being burst (I had a feeling it hadn't worked and didn't want to face the reality of it).  I think if I tested early I'd still end up testing again on otd anyway.

Good luck for whenever you do decide to test.    
xxx


----------



## pixie b

Hi again.. you can tell im having a lazy day at home with ds1 and the toddler what a combination a teenager and a toddler  im making the most of it as tomorrow I have to be at the hospital for 8am with the toddler for my first scan.
Carrots, why are you not having tea?? is it the caffeine? I drink so much tea if I tried to give it up my body would go into shock  drinking as I write haha
jomo, I wont bore you with why I ended up abroad but the long and the short of it was we were trying to get a sibling match for our son as we knew he would need a bone marrow transplant I didn't know until I had my son but I was carrying a genetic disease which meant my son would need a BMT or he would die.
There were no matches on the register.
I would not have been able to go through with it if I didn't desperately want another baby.
We had planned to do our treatment here in the uk but it was taking so long and there was so much red tape around pgd testing that in the end our sons consultant referred us to Brussels and we were treated straight away.
As you can see I had no luck getting my son a match despite spending over 50k trying.
I don't regret it for a moment.
I found out I was pg with Zac straight after a failed attempt in Chicago, I knew after that there would be no more IVF as it just wasn't working.
How mad is that though I have no problems with fertility but ivf just doesn't work for me for various reasons.
I am now in a really good place emotionally and if this doesn't work I will be sad but not broken.
pixie x


----------



## Jomo20

I hope your enjoying your lazy day Pixie. You must be such a strong lady having gone through so much. I'm not sure I would have been able to cope. If anyone deserves this to work its definitely you! I really hope you get a BFP this time xx


----------



## pixie b

Thank you JOMO, Yes it really would be the icing on the cake and the cherry  but I am completely realistic about my chances of success.
MY little frosty has given me such comfort I am really looking forward to giving it a chance and hopefully we will have our very very happy ending.
I hope you all get your happy endings to.
All I would say is never give up on your dream. PIXIE XX


----------



## angel2012

Hi everyone
well its transfer day for me tomorrow and then i have to wait 15 days for a blood test or 18 days for POS cant believe they make you wait so long.
well i have just been to the doctors and signed myself off for a week and then he will give me a sick note for the second week.

Well we have no snow in Norfolk but just very very cold winds, dont need snow tomorrow as have a long drive ahead of us.

Hope everyone is ok

Angel2012


----------



## Jomo20

Good luck for tomorrow Angel. How many frosties are you planning on transferring? Do you have anything nice planned for the dreaded 2ww?


----------



## katie76

Faith - how was the scan?   

Dee - no don't say duck a lot but I'm a posh bird ha ha  

Hazel - I've done both. A lot of research will have shown that's the best dose. I would ask your Drs or nurse about it if you're not happy. No point asking something that isn't going to do any good   my clinic didn't give any prog after ET for natural cycles. 

Pickwick - yay keep up the        hope work was ok  

Carrots - good luck for your scan tomorrow everything crossed for you  

Jomo - still feeling sick I hope it's a good sign   weather any better?

Angel - yay ET tomorrow how exciting for you      how you feeling? Hope you ave some things planned for your time off x

Pixie - you are an incredibly lucky lady, I hope that continues for you    

Afm - difficult day at work, no wonder have a headache. My    hat slipped today my friend had her bfn. So sad and unfair


----------



## Jomo20

Katie - I have felt ok today although have gone off my food. It would be nice if it was pregnancy symptoms but its too early for that. Sorry you had a difficult day at work. Make sure you take some time to relax this evening x


----------



## katie76

Thanks Jomo sitting with my doggy and cuppa   maybe it's all those hormones with you hope you feel better soon


----------



## 8868dee

Hazel: yeah i am a bit shattered lately but its to be expected  

Pickwick: not up to much just chillaxing which is what i love doing lol x then working 7-3 wednesday x the little bit of snow we have had has gone  x  keep up the pma hun xxx

Pixie: hope the boys are better soon hun and that u dont get it xxx 

Carrots: i hope ur scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## Luv one

Good evening ladies,

Good luck tomorrow Carrots and Angel xx

Pixie glad you got AF and can start soon.

Hazel I did natural the clinic said it was up to me if I wanted to take progestrone as I would produce it naturally. I started a day after ovulation and am still on them.

Faith how did your scan go hope you got the tripple line, my clinic calls it the hamburger as it looks like one.

Pickwick, Jomo and Vesper hope you ladies are doing ok in the 2ww. Good on you Jomo for holding out!

Dee how are you hun x

Katie sorry you had a crap day today but hope things will get better now your at home with family x

Sorry if I miss anyone out good luck to you too!!!

Well ladies I have finally accepted and claimed my BFP. I did a clearblue digital test 13DPO and it says 1-2 weeks pregnant so thats it I accept it and will do the blood test next week for official sake lol


----------



## pickwick

Angel good luck for tomorrow, how many embryos are you having transferred?   
Katie, sorry about your day, hope you feel   soon. Thinking of you.
Dee glad you're taking it easy. 
Loads of love and   wishes to all you other lovely ladies.
Afm, work was fine, quite busy so it passed quickly. Only 8 days to go now and I suppose looking back the pas week has flown so 8 days doesn't seem so far away. Had a couple of af pains today but only dull, I possibly might have imagined some or it could also be wind   . Everything gets analysed at this stage.xx


----------



## pickwick

Luv one that's amazing news, so pleased for you Hun.xxx


----------



## katie76

Luv one -        you deserved all that as I was so negative last time. Woo hoo well done you so pleased


----------



## Munchable

Sorry to hear that sweetheart, please dont give up.  You have many years ahead  - like me- and stay positive as hard as it is. Hugs xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Katie: so sorry your friend got her bfn today hun xx its so hard this blooming journey no wonder it makes us mad xxxx sorry work was difficult todsy also xzx please dont lose hope as im keeping all my hope pinned that u have ur bfp xxxx stay strong sweetie xxxx

Luvone : yay!! Congrats hun xxxxx so ao happy for you xxx yeah im not too bad thanks just hoping and praying all goes well these next few weeks till my scan  x 

Angel: gl for tomorrow hun xxxx 

Pickwick: i have had really bad wind thruout 2ww and still have it my poor dh lol x glad work wet by quickly xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Morning lovely ladies

Katie pma has it's own life doesn't it - having a bit of a crash myself so as one gloomy sod  to another,     my dog is cuddled up to me - they so know

Luv one yippee!  That's great news and definitely time to call it.  

Angel good luck today - sounds like you have a lovely gp

Pickwick we should set up a symptom spotting website - like springwatch - it drives you barking... keep well my sweet

Dee love watching your ticker go up

Afm the nausea has gone which is a relief but now think it's all over... I hate the 2ww! Have decided to test on friday whoch is 9dpt as I have a swimming lesson for my dd which i shouldn't go to so 3 sleeps to go. Have wind and am irritable as a mad woman but no more aches and vomitting! Was chatting to my acupuncture lady and she said you mustn't stop hoping and I said I'm afraid of hoping - this journey is crazy. Any hoo. Need to stop prevaricating and get some writing done - 5, 000 words due Thursday and I have 2, 000... 

Fairydust everyone xxx


----------



## angel2012

Morning everyone
I am planning to have 2 embryos transfered today although i wont know until about 11 or 12 oclock if they have defrosted ok because they could not tell me anything yesterday so feeling very nervous,
for the next two weeks i plan to do nothing but rest as when i got my last two BFP all i did was rest and it worked for me then and hopefully it will work again.

will let you all know how it goes when i get home , i feel it will be a very emotional day and remind me all over again about my roller coaster journeys i went through with my last two angels

Angel2012


----------



## may2

Morning ladies,
Angel good luck today -  praying your ET goes smoothly!

Luv one-  

Afm, AF is here, and scan is booked for next Monday

May


----------



## Faith2011

Hi ladies
Yes I got my triple line   . Transfer is next Monday at noon.   for a good thaw and sticky embie. Because of my history my consultant will only transfer one at a time. This makes me a little anxious but I have to remember it only takes one. Plus my son was a SET and my twins were non identical so the two embies I put back both stuck- so here's hoping.

Luv one- well done on accepting the news. I think we all got there before you. Can't you call clinic and tell them? That way you'll have less time to wait for the first scan- ohhh I'm so impatient!!!

May- yeah for the AF (but this time only-she can stay away after this).

Angel- sending positive vibes to your frosties. Let us know how it goes. xxx

Katie & Vesper-  . This whole thing is a nightmare but it's not over until the AF witch sings.

Pickwick- hope you're still holding up and keeping your windy sense of humour.

Pixie- how was scan? Hope toddler behaved- could be a little freaked out when the wand appears...then disappears  

I'd better get back to work.

Love and baby dust to anyone I've forgotten. xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning ladies,

Angel - good luck with your transfer today

Katie - I hope you have a better day today than yesterday 

Luvone - well done on accepting the fact your pregnant. I'm so pleased for you

Vesper - glad your nausea has died down. Having symptoms is such a good sign so don't give up hope

May - glad AF arrived and good luck for your scan next Monday

Faith - well done on your scan. Like you say it only takes One little Embie

Carrots, Pixie, dee, Pickwick - I hope your all good

Sorry if I have missed anyone else.

AFM - I couldn't wait for my husband to leave this morning as I didn't want him to see me in a state. The flood gates opened this morning as I still haven't had any real cramps and I just know its all over for me. I had such strong implantation pains when I got my BFP and nothing this time. Sorry to be so down but it must be my hormones as AF would be due on Saturday. I'm hoping acupuncture this afternoon will help me to relax and perhaps it will help me to get some   

Thanks for listening ladies and sorry for the moan. This site is the only place where I can let all my feelings out. Sad I know!!

Have a fab day all xx


----------



## Faith2011

Jomo I hope acupuncture helps you relax. Remember every pregnancy is different. x


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Faith. I keep trying to tell myself that but usually most women have at least some implantation cramping or back ache.Sometimes I wish we didn't have google so we could stop ourselves looking up symptoms!!


----------



## pickwick

Vesper, sorry you are feeling that it hasn't worked, the thing is we compare to other cycles and when it isn't the same we think it hasn't worked.  I am the same as you, I feel really    and I pray for a feeling or a similar sign to last time and when I don't feel anything doubt creeps in.  Thinking of you Hun, and it's not long to wait now for us both.
  Angel, keep us posted.
AFM, keep getting a sharp pain but it feels a bit high to be anything to do with my lovely embies.  2nd day back at work and all is well.
Have a good day lovely ladies.x


----------



## pickwick

Jomo, so sorry that you are feeling so low, Faith is right that every pregnancy is different so you might just be wrong.  Sending you a big   .  You haven't got too long to wait until test date.  I really hope you are wrong and you get the   that you deserve.
Faith, well done on the triple lining, my nurse was really excited when she scanned me and saw my triple lining.  How exciting that you have FET date.    Hun.


----------



## Faith2011

Jomo - I'm not talking from a higher place. I want everything to be the same as my positive cycles down to the day of the week of transfer!!!  

Might help you to know that I have never had any cramping with my BFPs. Period style cramps appeared for me at 5 weeks. First time I developed OHSS so that masked symptoms. Second time I had (tmi alert) loads of wind from the front end on one particular day but other than that no other symptoms.


----------



## VesperPea

Jomo it's crazy that we hide our emotions from the people who knows us so well but heer is a big bag of     for you - i've only ever had one bfp so i know exactly what you mean about expecting certain symptoms but my friends with two little bundles say that the pregnancies were completely different from day 1 so no giving up hope! (Kettle, this is pot, you're black!)

Faith yippee! go triple lining! really great you have an et date - thinking calm and sticky thoughts for you

May isn't it just great when af arrives and you've been wanting her? Yeay!

Angel sending you some big    

   for everyone!


----------



## katie76

Good morning all

Jomo - I'm sending the biggest virtual hug your way   it's so hard to get through the 2ww and impossible to not to think like we all do but Faith is right every pregnancy is different. 

May - yay the only time we can celebrate the   arrival! 

Angel - oh my goodness this is a nail biting time waiting for that embryologist call I have all my   and   it's good news and all goes smoothly  

Faith - yay   triple lining that's fantastic!!!! I'm only ever allowed 1 too because of my previous surgery my cervix isn't competent apparently - great. But I think if it is going to work it works doesn't matter how many go back.     

Dee - thank you   I was feeling so fed up and frustrated seeing people so hurt and upset that we may never be mothers. Breaks my heart   but feeling more positive today

Vesper - I know that feeling. Hope can sometimes be more destructive than despair. I sometimes think it will be easier when all my blasts are gone and I can finally move on and comes to term with everything. In all likelihood they won't work but I can't abandon them. Good luck with your work, I always find writing up the references takes longer than the bloody thing itself!  

Pickwick - thank you. You are very kind and I very much appreciate everyone's support on here   I hope work stays ok and the pain eases up


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks ladies you have all really helped restore some   in me again. I think it helps to get it out of your system as I'm feeling better now. 

Faith - it helps to know that you didn't have any AF pains until 5 weeks. As it happens for some reason this time I have been really windy. Lol

Vesper - it's funny how we all tell each other to keep positive and yet at times it's hard to listen to our own advice.

Pickwick & Katie - thanks for the    

X


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: thanks hun me too i just hope my ticker isnt offending anyone as i no how hard this journey is xxx 

Angel: hope transfer went ok if its already happened lol xxx

Faith: yay!! Transfer booked xxx gl with transfer hun xxx

Jomo: sorry u r feeling like it hasnt worked hun and hope ur feeling better now    x it normal to feel the way u feel but every pregnancy is different for instance my pregnancy last year (fresh ivf) i had really big and sore boobies and metal taste in my mouth and felt dizzy x yet this pregnancy i had sore boobies which have gone now and i have few twinges and am tired so u see its different every time x hope that helps x keep up the pma    xxxx not long for u now xxz

Katie: it breaks my heart also seeng other women who would make such wonderful mothers go thru infertility and also i feel guilty at same time for wanting another when i have an 11 year old you know. Even tho i have been thru a lot i just cant help feeling little bit guilty x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Hope everyone is okay today and looking forward to pancakes later. 

*Dee* - of course your ticker hasn't offended anyone, everyone is made up for you and it gives us all hope that it can work.

*Luv one* - YAY to you accepting your pregnancy, such exciting times ahead for you so enjoy every minute.

*Angel* - I hope your transfer went okay today and that as I type this that your little frosties are snuggling into their new home.

*Jomo * - The 2ww is so difficult isn't it? In some ways its the hardest part of the journey as you know your little embies are there and there is nothing you can do but hope. Don't read too much into symptoms, or lack of - every pregnancy is different and if we were all lucky enough to have natural pregnancies we wouldn't even notice the small things we notice when we have treatment. I wish I could press a fast forward button for you to test date.

To everyone I have missed, a big hello and massive  heading your way.

I had my scan today and my lining is looking good. I had hoped it would be slightly thicker by now but I guess it will get thicker in the next few days so no point worrying myself. I asked if it was triple striped and she said it was so I am happy about that. I can call the clinic today after 4pm to arrange a date for ET - am so excited! She did say it might be better to call them tomorrow as they are busy but there is no way I can hold off so will be calling at 4pm on the dot!  Will be great to have a date to aim for.

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Carrots, make the call today Hun, don't forget we will all have to wait with you as well and I don't think any of us are good at suspense.   Yay for the triple stripe.
Dee your ticker doesn't offend in the slightest, it just gives us all faith and thats a good thing.  You shouldn't feel guilty as whatever journey we have taken on the IVF road, and they are all different we have experienced the same feelings along the way and you as much as anyone else have had to face challenges that others can never imagine.   
Jomo glad you are feeling a bit more    don't forget as well all of the hormones can make you feel very emotional.x
Katie glad you are feeling better today.x
Angel I hope all is going ok with you Hun.x


----------



## VesperPea

Dee no offense possible. 

Carrots make the call at 4!

Big     all of you


----------



## Carrots12

My transfer is on Tuesday 19th at 3pm..... sooo excited!

Have booked the rest of the week as holiday so I can rest up with my frosties.

xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Dee - your ticker def doesn't offend us. It gives us all hope

Carrots - well done on your scan, you must be happy. I hope you made the call at 4pm and now have things booked in.

Just want to say thanks again ladies. My melt down is over and I'm feeling  . Acupuncture really helped so am now feeling much more relaxed.

Hope your all going to indulge in a pancake or two 

X


----------



## Jomo20

That's great news Carrots. I don't blame you for being excited x


----------



## pickwick

Yay Carrots you go girl, how many are you having transferred.  Yes take the time off and rest.  Mine was on a Tuesday and I took the rest of the week off.
Jomo - well done hun on the PMA, dont forget its not over til the pregnancy test sings.x


----------



## Carrots12

Thanks ladies.  

Pickwick - I am having 2 transferred this time.  We've been told there is a 90% survival/thaw rate and that if one doesn't survive they'll thaw the next and so on until we either have two to put back or they are all used up.

Jomo - so glad you are feeling better now and that your acupunture helped.  

xxx


----------



## katie76

Dee - don't you ever feel guilty mrs or I'll be up in Scotland   before you know it!!!! I agree with Pickwick and everyone else your ticker does not offend  

Carrots - yay another ET booked in for us how exciting     

Jomo - glad your feeling better and that's what we're here for. You   

How you doing angel?  

Afm - out for retirement do tonight but my dress won't fit I'm officially blaming the steroids but unofficially I have a sneaking suspicion it's the banoffee pie I made!!!! Oops


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Carrots and Pickwick, your right it's not over until the pregnancy test sings. lol

Katie - Hopefully it wont be long until your too big for your clothes because your pregnant. Enjoy the party tonight.


----------



## pixie b

Happy pancake day 

Hello everyone..waw so much has happened today with everyone.

will pop back later, no chance of getting on pc this time of day 

will do personals later,
bye for now pixie xx


----------



## 8868dee

Carrots: thanks hun xxxx glad u got a date for transfer woohoo xxx
My transfer was on a tuesday too i took the rest of day off work and went bk to work wednesday but i was only a cleaner then x i have been promoted from just a cleaner to a cleaner/ waitress 

Pickwick: thanks hun i just worry that im offending others xxxbut glad that im not 😃 thats true tho this journey is tough for us all no matter how we take this journey or by which road we go x 

Vespa: thanks hun xxx

Jomo: thanks hun xxx

Katie: thanks hun i guess im just worrying as i no how tough the journey is  and would hate to offend anyone xxx by the way come up to scotland anytime lol 😃 enjoy the do tonight and banoffee pie mmm my fave xxx 

Happy pancake day pixie hun xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Yay Carotts- we're only a day apart. How old are your frosties?
Dee- good to know that you only took 1 day off and got a bfp. My bfp's have also happened when I've spent less time at home (must be blood flow or something). Plus your job is manual. I'm a lawyer and sit on my butt all say. My ET is Monday and I'll go back to work Thursday. 

   to all the PUPO ladies. I hope you have a good day. 

AFM: Did my last d/r sniff last night and start my pessaries today. Already praying for my embie to be strong and survive the thaw. I have 4 blasts left. When I started this journey i had 11 and had dreams of a football team of kids but here we are 3 losses later, failed treatment and one embie that didn't survive. Beginning to panic slightly. My fresh ivf  was such a drawn out process. First I didn't d/r properly so was d/r ing for 2 months then I developed OHSS when I found out I was pregnant. I was in hospital with a tube in my stomach in agony. Please please let this work.


----------



## Jomo20

You really have been through such a lot Faith. Keep   and fingers crossed this is going to be your time. Big  

Morning everyone else. I'm off to meet a friend today who is also on the dreaded 2ww. Im sure we will have lots to chat about. Have a fab day all x


----------



## pickwick

FAith, I really hope this is your time Hun,        for you and your beautiful embies.
Jomo have a good day with your friend.xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Morning lovely ladies

Faith fingers crossed - I hope this is your time. Xxx

Ladies in waiting keep the faith

Afm quite strong pains in back and belly - sure it's psychosomatic. .. 2 more sleeps.

Fairydust everyone from barking woman


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, hope everyone is good today.

*Faith* - So sorry to read all that you have gone through, I really hope that this time is your time. How exciting that we will be 2ww buddies! Our frosties are from May 2012 and we have 4 waiting for us like you. How many are you having put back? I started on the bum bullets as well today, I had forgotten how unpleasant I found them.

*Jomo* - Have a lovely day with your friend today, is her test day near to yours?

*VesperPea* - Only 2 more sleeps, thats so exciting!!!! Your test date seems to have come round really quickly (you may disagree with me on that ) - how many days have you had to wait?

To all you lovely pupo ladies, I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy. 

xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Carrots,

My friend had ICSI on the same day I had my transfer (we couldn't have timed it better if we tried). She will test a couple of days after me as she had a 2 day transfer. Would be so lovely if we both got our BFPs.

Not long to go for you now. How exciting x


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? You'll see from my signature I'm an old hand but it doesn't stop me worrying myself sick today as I have ET at 2pm on a natural FET - assuming they survive the thaw    I have 2 x Day 6 embies (both are genetically normal following a round of array CGH last year) but as 2 equivalents failed from the fresh, I'm just not hopeful    Anyhow, today is so stressful, I just want to know whether they thaw!

I shall do some reading back and start personals soon   

Love to all
Pinot xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

*Jomo * - How lovely that you are able to share this journey with your friend. Lets hope you will both be celebrating soon.  

*Pinot * - Welcome to this lovely thread. Do you know what time they are going to call you? Eeek, how nerve wracking for you! Fingers crossed they call you soon with good news.   Keep us posted.

xxx


----------



## angel2012

Hi everyone
well i made it through transfer yesterday and both embryos defrosted although they never told me anything about the grading only that they were very good embryos which could mean antyhing to me so now i begin the dreaded 2ww.
can anybody help in finding the list that i have seen on here before as to what happens everyday of the embryos life ie as to what day implantation takes place x

it seems a long wait till the 25/02 for my blood test as yet i have no POS in the house but things could change

Angel2012


----------



## VesperPea

Pinot welcome to the thread - good luck today - think calm thoughts and expect a miracle!

Jomo fingers crossed for you and your friend

Carrot quickly? it feels like forever! how are you doing? How excited are you about Tuesday? I'm jumping up and down for you already!

Angel yeay! Pupo lady - thinking some sticky thoughts for you. Will look up on my old posts as I know I have put up the timeline at least once

Was thinking if we all post where we are and our dates as a one line post, I could collate them in to a list... what do you think?


----------



## VesperPea

Angel - can only find the one for 3 day transfer at the moment but it gives you an idea xxx

3-DAY TRANSFER: 

1dpt ..embryoCeais growing and developing 
2dpt... EmbryoCeais now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## pickwick

Vesper, nice to hear you are ok, 2 more sleeps yay.  My details are:
FET 05/02/2013, OTD 20/02/2013, 3 day embies
Why am I so far behind you?  
Pinot welcome, good luck with ET today - loads of   and sticky thoughts for you.
Angel, wonderful news that your little ones are where they should be.
Ladies have a good day, loads of love to you all.x


----------



## angel2012

Thanks VesperPea for that information , I believe my embryos were a 2 day transfer so perhaps i am 2 days behind this, does this mean i will not really feel anything for the first few days but should feel more pains around implantation time,
Sorry to be pain

Angel2012


----------



## Carrots12

*VesperPea* -  I did think you would disagree with me!! Only two more sleeps though lovely. Have you been tempted to test early?

*Angel * - Congratulations on being pupo! Thats fabulous news that your littles ones survived the thaw and that they are back with you, you must be delighted. Lets hope the next few weeks go quickly for you. Try not to worry too much about symptoms - everyone is different and every pregnancy is different too.

I love the idea of a little list of where we are and dates. I don't know about anyone else but I get so lost as there are so many of us! My details are: Medicated FET, ET due 19/02 (please thaw my little frosties )

I am feeling a bit hormonal and emotional today but I've just been thinking about how amazing this journey is for us all and how lovely it is that we have each other for support. Years ago, before modern medicine gave us hope and before the internet we would all have just suffered our infertility in silence. I just hope and pray that we all get our very much deserved bfps.

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Angel
I would say that if you had a 2 day transfer then where it says 1dpt, that would be 2dpt for you and so on. So where implantation begins on 5dpt that would be 6dpt for you.xxx


----------



## pickwick

Carrots I agree, I just wish that we could all pop to each others houses for a cuppa and a chat sometimes but FF is brilliant.x


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies

can you copy and paste and fill in the blacnks that I've missed/forgotten?

Off for a three hour meeting - kill me now!

VesperPea OTD 16/02 
Carrots OTD 19/02
Pickwick OTD 20/02
Angel OTD 25/02
Pinot ET 13/02
Faith?
Jomo?
Dee BFP what is your due date approx?


----------



## Carrots12

Hey VesperPea - 19/2 is my ET, not my OTD.    xx


----------



## Jomo20

Welcome Pinot. You have joined a lovely thread as the ladies here are really supportive. Good luck with the 2ww, just the start of the roller coaster. I really hope you get your  

Angel - Congratulations on being PUPO, the madness starts here. I really hope you get your  

Carrots - Sorry your feeling hormonal. I know what you mean about having such lovely ladies to share this experience with through this site. I don't know what I would have done without it.

Pickwick - It would be nice if we all lived nearby. Coffee mornings would be very interesting

Vesper - Great idea about building a list of OTDs as there are quite a few of us now. My OTD is 16 Feb and medicated FET.

Hello to the rest of you x


----------



## 8868dee

Faith: you r a lawyer x bet thats s good job meeting people from all walks of life x gl for et tomorrow hun xxx

Welcome pinot gl today hun xxxx

Vespa: my edd at the momet is 18th october 13 xxx


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,


Thanks for all the lovely welcomes   


Vesper - I'm a nat FET with OTD on 24th Feb - like I'm going to wait til the embies are 17 days old!!


Well AFM I have 1 fully hatched, genetically normal, "great looking" day 6   on board. Sadly our second one didn't make it but our little snowflake was thawed 5 hours before ET and fully re-expanded (is that even a word?!). It was snowing heavily when we came out which was very apt we thought. So now the madness commences! 


Will be skiving plenty tomoro so will catch up on stories then. 


Love to all
Pinot xx


----------



## Jomo20

Congratulations Pinot on being PUPO x


----------



## pickwick

Congrats Pinot on being PUPO.


----------



## 8868dee

Pinot: yay for beig pupo hun xxx it been snowing here all day i nearly slipped twice still least i didnt fall thing is is all slush now so quite dangerous x


----------



## Carrots12

Yay, congrats on being PUPO Pinot! xxx


----------



## pixie b

good evening ladies.. I am so sorry for being such a rubbish cycle buddy   
The lil fella seems to have taken a dislike to me using the pc so trying to pop on during the day is just not working, anyway he is now in bed so I can fill my boots   until the teenager comes back from football training and will need some gentle persuasion to have a shower   
a big hello and congratulations to pinot I hope you are having a relaxed evening, im sure you are so happy to have got passed et. your snowy day sounded lovely and yes very apt   
Also congratulations to  Angel on your pupo I hope your little embies are getting all nice and snug, everything crossed for you hunny.
I hope all the other PUPO ladies are managing to chill a bit and not stress about every little twinge or not twinge we really do send ourselves    anylising our symptoms.
I have been lucky enough to get pg and none of my pregnancies have been the same in fact when I was pregnant with Zac I have never felt so normal in my life.
yet with ds2 I felt like I had sleeping sickness from conception onwards.. there are so many factors that make each pregnancy different so be kind to yourselves.      
This is such a stressful time and stress can give you all sorts of symptoms try to find lovely ways to relax and pamper yourselves you deserve it.  
And to all our BFP I hope you are also having lots of you time and enjoying every second of your fantastic news it is so wonderful, so so happy for you  
AFM well no news really, scan went well although I was still (tmi alert) on quite heavy so I was cringing when he took the wand out   I know they see it all and its not the first time but still   .
I have started the progynova today and tonight so it really feels like its happening now.. so im now really worried that my little frosty won't thaw I am realistic of my chances but obviously I really want it to work.  
my next scan is booked for the 25th.
ok I have rambled on for long enough.
big pixie hugs to all xxxx


----------



## pickwick

Hi pixie, hugs to you Hun and wishing you all the best for you little embie.   


Night night lovely ladies, will check in tomorrow, sending you all a big   .xx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning lovely ladies,

I hope your all doing well. The sun is shining here again which makes a nice change.

Pixie - I'm glad your scan went well. I'm   that your little frostie makes it through the thaw.

AFM - I tested this morning 7dp5dt and   which is no surprise. I know its still a couple of days early but deep down I know this cycle hasn't worked. Just need to focus on the next cycle although I'm worried what will happen if that doesn't work as we are running out of money!! 

At least on Saturday I will be able to get back to the gym as I hate it when I can't go. 

Do any of you have any nice plans for valentines day? I'm going to cook my husband a lovely meal, although I can't quite decide what to cook yet

Anyway have a great day all x


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies
Jomo I am so sorry Hun, sending you a massive  , even if you had a feeling its still not very nice for you.x
I have bought one of those Markies 3 course meals with wine and chocs for £20.00, hubby will have the wine!!!  I will probably treat myslef to some appletizer or something as exciting!!!!!!
How is everyone else doing?  It's a lovely sunny day here for a change.x


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies

*Jomo* - So sorry to read that your test was negative, but don't give up hope just yet.... 7dp5dt is still early to test and anything can happen come test date. I know its hard though, especially when you have a gut feeling it hasn't worked. I am truely gutted for you if todays test is correct. 

We have nothing planned at all for Valentines Day - we went for afternoon tea at the weekend and my hubby spoilt me with steak and chips on scan day so tonight we'll be back to heathly eating with a dinner of brown rice and veg. Romantic huh?! 

xxx


----------



## pixie b

thank you ladies
jomo, please don't give up hope, my clinic don't test until 14 and 16 days past.
lots of    and   for a better result in a few days.
I hope you all have a romantic evening planned, it is so important to keep the romance alive when ivf takes over our every thought.
even brown rice and veg can be romantic   
big hugs all round pixie xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me posting have been reading for a while x

Just wanted to say...

Jomo- i had a single 5 day blast put back on 1st of feb and tested 7dpt as thought it hadnt worked and got BFN,  i retested 11dpt (otd) and got a BFP please dont give up hope xx

Babydust to you all

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Thank you ladies. 

Pickwick - M&S meal sounds lovely as they always do great food. I hope you enjoy your evening and your Appletiser. lol

Carrots - It was nice of your husband to spoil you at the weekend. I absolutely love brown rice and veg but my husband is getting a little fed up with it!

Pixie - Do you have anything planned for tonight?

Natalie - Congratulations hun on your pregnancy you must be very excited. Thanks for commenting as it gives me just that little bit of hope. 

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Jomo I have everything crossed for you, sending loads of   and I will keep   for you.x


----------



## VesperPea

Found it

5-DAY TRANSFER: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

Jomo it is TOO early! Fingers crossed honey. Nearly tested myself this morning and then wimped out


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Pickwick and Vesper.

Vesper - Thanks for the info on 5 day transfer. Your so good holding off on testing today and I wish I had. I wont test again now until Saturday. Is that your OTD as well?

xx


----------



## VesperPea

Jomo I'm not but my DH is - I debated it this morning and he said outright no so I didn't but having checked the list I am glad I didn't as I would have stopped taking all the drugs and been a miserable cow... though frankly it would be quite nice to have a couple of glasses tonight and celebrate that I still listen to him (every so very often)   - keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you and yes we will test together on sat morning even though I had resolved to do it tomorrow as I just cant face a repeat of last time - yes, refer to instructions, no over 3 days - woof woof it's barking over here


Jomo OTD 16/02
Vesper OTD 16/02 
Carrots ET 19/02
Pickwick OTD 20/02
Pinot OTD 24/02
Angel OTD 25/02
Pinot ET 13/02
Natalie BFP ?
Dee BFP 18/10
Faith?

Who have I left out?


----------



## Guest

Thanks for adding me vesper i got my bfp 12/02/13

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo: step away from the pee sticks xx its too early hun zx sorry u got a bfn but ot os too early xxxx fingers xrossed it changes on saturday  

Welcome natalie xxx


----------



## pixie b

Hi Natalie and welcome, did you just have one frosty? and it worked... I have only got one 5 day blast and im so worried its not going to work.
Jomo, my Dh has been so lovely and really spoilt me, and im feeling quite guilty because I didn't give him much    so im going to make him a lovely meal and an early night   me thinks.
big hugs to all pixie xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies- happy valentines day. Love to all our little embies.


My DP attends acting classes on Thursdsys so I'm home cuddled up with our puppy.


Thanks for adding me Vesper. My ET is on Monday. I'll update OTD then.  


Vesper & Jomo good luck on Saturday. x


Hi Pinot. Recognised your name straight away. We cycled together in January last year.  Congrats on being pupo.


Love & baby dust all.


----------



## VesperPea

Aaargh. Tried to test this morning and the stupid stick didn't work - control window didn't get a line. So frustrated. Peed in a cup and everything. Grrr. Had a dream it had worked and now in need of answers. Now.  How important do you think it is to be first urine of the morning? Aaargh.


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Ladies,

Vesper - last time when I tested around this time I did it in the afternoon and it came back with a faint line. It's typical that your test malfunctions today!!

It's a negative again from me  

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## pickwick

Vesper naughty lady, let us know if you do it again.
Jomo, so sorry Hun.  Thinking of you.x


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies

*Vesper * - How frustrating that the test malfunctions today! It must be a sign from someone to wait until OTD.  Fingers are firmly crossed for when you do test.

*Jomo * - So sorry its still a negative. I am hoping so much for you that something changes overnight.  

Lots of love to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## pixie b

jomo, still to soon hunny but understand how you feel, everything crossed for tomorrow. i hope you are having a nice day today and you find something to distract you xx

Vesper, grrr!!! morning urine is better because when you are testing so early it has the most hcg in it, i would get a first reponse and test with your DH in the morning, although i had a BFP with my ds3 on a pound shop test and then a bfn on a clear blue, so who knows??

Good luck to both of you xxx pixie


----------



## angel2012

Hi Everyone
well i am now on day 3 since transfer and i really dont feel weel i have a soar throat and feel like i have cystitis today
I managed to go out yesterday for a short while but felt very tired maybe I am lying around too much, just dont know how I will get through the next 12 days,
Has anyone any suggestions for the cystitis apart from cranberry juice 

Angel2012


----------



## VesperPea

Jomo I am sorry hun - maybe still at the early end - you're day 8 today no?    

Angel - worth calling your clinic...

Pixie thanks

Carrots thanks

Xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Angel - Sorry your feeling poorly. I would def call your clinic and see what they say. Big  

Vesper - I take it you decided not try and test again? Good luck for tomorrow, I have a good feeling that you will get your well deserved  

I am actually feeling really good considering. I have loads of energy again (not sure why) and have spent all morning clearing out cupboards and getting rid of loads of stuff. My house now feels very decluttered. 

I have accepted that it hasn't worked this time. The tests I have been using I bought from the internet and read HCG levels as low at 10, so if it's not showing now there is very little hope it will do tomorrow. 

How's everyone else feeling today? Any symptoms from the ladies who are currently PUPO?

xx


----------



## Jomo20

Sorry Vesper I forgot to answer your question. Yes I am 8DP5DT today x


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

*Faith* - hello again! I'm so sorry to read your signature  What a tough time you've had. Our cycle this time last year also ended in m/c but very early. Nothing in comparison to what you went through 

*Jomo* - good to see you're doing something productive given such a pants few days. I'm always the same. If you run out of cupboards, give me a shout 

*Vesper* - re FMU, what day are your embies? If after day 13, very good chance you'll get one in the afternoon. Just limit fluid intake for 4 hours or so 

AFM, I am SOOOOOOOO distracted. Seriously I can't do any work. I'm just obsessing. This will make you laugh re testing early. So for this nat FET, I ovulated in the evening of day 12/morning of day 13 meaning for me my AF will be due around day 26/27. I found an old Early First Response this morning which says you can test 6 days before AF is due. That would have been day 20 and my little snowflake was only put back on day 20!!! Just made me laugh. I am a serial POAS-er but even for me that would be funny  I'm just willing time away 

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Jomo- when is your official otd? x

Pixie b- Hi and thanks for the welcome, yes this was my first ever fet and we only had 1 5day blast frozen from our last cycle, was scared as both the other times we had 2 embryos put back, was so worried of it not thawing and then not implanting. on my second attempt we had 2 assisted hatched put back and got bfp however that resulted in an ectopic pregnancy.

8868dee- Hello and thanks you for the welcome.

Hello to al the other ladies too xxx


----------



## pixie b

jomo big hugs to you hunny, test again tomorrow as you just never know.. everything crossed xx  

pinot.. what are you like.. i think most of us are the same though haha im terrible if theres a test in the house im using it, it calls me haha  

pixie hugs to all xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Natalie - wow that is amazing. Having read your sig you were so due for some good luck. Fingers crossed and sticky sticky thoughts to your little snuggler

Pinot that would be hardcore obsessive!  

Jomo great and productive use of manic energy - I hope that you continue to have such a positive and constructive response and my filing is in desperate need of such application   seriously look after yourself

Afm just had 2nd toddler melt down ever in the shopping centre due to peppa pig. I have no words. Have decided to test again tomorrow with a clear blue digital and pray that it gives a result. That's 6 tests in the last 2 months which have failed on me and as my dh asked, yes I am peeing on the right end... Thanks for all your support ladies xxx


----------



## pixie b

Thank you Natalie, that gives me such hope for our little frostyx

Angel, i would make an appointment with your GP, bicarbonate of soda helps   drink plenty of water. pixie xx


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies
I am desperate to POAS but I haven't got any, and DH says we have to wait until Wednesday OTD.  When would I show a positive i had a 3 day transfer on the 05th Feb so I am 10dpt.  I am having symptoms but they might be imagined and could be compared to AF symptoms.  I still fell positive though.
Hi Natalie hope you are doing ok.
Jomo I am still prating for a miracle overnight for you Hun.
Vesper, Peppa Pig has caused me some issues in the past normally resulting in DD shouting PEPPA PIG at the top of her voice continuously.  Good luck tomorrow.
Pinot, that is major Hun and so funny.  I am also very distracted.
Angel yes ring your clinic or the docs, sorry to hear you are poorly.
Hello to all you other lovely ladies.xx


----------



## Guest

VesperPea - Thanks hun x and wow this peppa pig sound like a right trouble causer!!  

Pixie B - xx

Pickwick- hello and good luck for wednesday xx


----------



## Jomo20

Pinot - Your comment about the pee sticks made me chuckle

Natalie - Really sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy, it must have been so awful for you. I'm so glad it's worked out for you this time though 

Pixie - How are you doing?

Vesper - Good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you

Pickwick - Do you actually think you will last until Wednesday to test? It is so difficult to hold out!

xx


----------



## VesperPea

Pickwick the 3 day transfer list suggests that day 11 should be the day when you can start testing as hcg has been produced for 3 full days. But the list comes from this forum so if your clinic says wed maybe they know best? Wed does seem ages away! Keep going lovely lady! Xxx


----------



## pickwick

Thanks vesper, yes I will not long now.
Jomo yes I will because dh says let's wait and I wouldn't do it without him knowing, so unless he budges on it weds it ill be.x


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Hope you all are well. I want to wish Vesper and Jomo good luck tomorrow. Sending you lots of     

xxx


----------



## pixie b

hiya, just wanted to pop on and say hello.
I have a massive headache from the suprecur feeling really ill, i suffer with migraine so have lots of tablets anti sickness etc.. but what i really want is to go to bed.
Hurry home DH ..he is off for a few days next week as its half term .. yay xx and its my birthday on Monday, he is so sweeeeeet i love him to bits xx
good luck for tomorrow vesper and jomo, i have all my fingers and toes firmly crossed that this is the start of your happy ending xxx
mahusive pixie hugs to all my fellow snow baby mothers to be xxxxx


----------



## katie76

for Vesper and Jomo tomorrow. 

Jomo - do you do bloods at your clinic? Can't remember but it ain't over yet!     and Pickwick only 5 sleeps to go woo hoo!


----------



## VesperPea

pixie look after yourself - sounds like you need some tlc xxx

thanks everyone - waiting for takeaway and trying to keep the calm going for another 12 hours!

xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks ladies. 

Sorry your feeling poorly Pixie. I hope your husband looks after you this evening. Are you planning on doing anything nice for your birthday on Monday?

Katie - Yes I am booked to have a blood test on Monday morning. How are you doing? 

Does anyone have anything nice planned for this weekend?

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo: so sorry u got a bfn hun xxx hugs to u xxx 

Vespa: typical that ur test is faulty today hun xxx clearly someone dont want u testing early lol 

Angel : call ur clinic or doc reguaedif the cystitus xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo: not sure if this will make a difference but on my bfp cycle last april i bought one step cheap pg tests from ebay and used them and even tho tey said sensitivity if 10miu they came bk negative. Yet the frer and cb digi picked it up so i am not sure they are as sensitive as they claim x but gl with bloods xxx

Pinot: thats post anout testing day 20 made me laugh lool

Natalie: me n u got similar history as i had an right tube ectopic it ruptured at 7 weeks as i had no pain ect hadboth tubes removed due to damage to left tube from ectopic  x and we both pregnant 😘 lets hope it works. Out for us xxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Dee. I'm going to use a more expensive test tomorrow so you never know there could be a small miracle xx


----------



## pickwick

Good luck vesper and Jomo.
Pixie hope you feel better soon.
Yay 5 sleeps for me,  think i can hold out until Wednesday.
Enjoy your evening ladies.  
Sending lots of   to you all.x


----------



## HazelW

Good luck for tomorrow, Vesper and Jomo.  It's not over till OTD!

Baby dust to everyone else.

Afm, I'm feeling very bloated today, which could be due to the extra oestrogen or just too much food over the last few days.  I've got my scan on Monday, so hopefully my little embies are on their way over.  My chlamidia results are back, negative, but dh's are taking ages!  Hopefully it won't be an issue!

Xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Hi ladies

You are all probably safely and logically asleep but I have suddenly got a load of brown discharge. Any ideas?  Belly has been sore all evening but think that may be the hidden chilli in the stir fry... not much to do but try to sleep and test in the morning I guess. Eeek.

Hope everyone is having sweet dreams


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies bfn for me xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Oh Vesper hun I'm so sorry. I really thought you would get a successful outcome. Big   to you. Do you have any more frozen to try again or will you try IVF again?

Its no surprise but also a BFN from me. I hope you ladies don't mind if I continue to stay on this thread as I want to see how you all get on yourselves.

Have a great day all xx


----------



## angel2012

Dear Jomo and Versperpea
So Sorry that you both got a BFN 
it such a big battle we put ourselves through all for the desire to have a child but it seems like we should be punished all the time
Take care of yourselves and my prayers are with you both

Angel2012


----------



## Luv one

Morning ladies

Vesper and Jomo I'm so sorry it didn't work sending you hugs  
I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better but I do know how you are feeling. Lots of luck on your next go xoxo


----------



## Carrots12

Morning

I was awake during the night and thinking of you both, I am so so sorry that you both didn't get the news we all hoped for this morning. I wish I could give you both a big hug in person but will send these little guys instead .

*Jomo* -  I was really hoping your Internet tests where the issue (I've been told to avoid them). You've mentioned before you might have more treatment, do you have more frosties you can use? And of course you should stick around, we'd miss you if you weren't here.

*Vesper* -  It must be a huge shock to you as you hadn't previously tested (not taking anything away from you Jomo) so I hope you are okay and being looked after.

Both of you take care of yourselves and take the time you need to grieve.

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Jomo so sorry Hun was praying for a miracle for you.
Vesper Hun I can't tell you how sorry I am, thinking of you.x


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks ladies.

Carrots - I don't have any frosties left so its onto my second round of IVF. I'm not sure whether to wait 2 more bleeds or 3. I want to do it sooner as I'm not getting any younger but this cycle took it out of me as I have been on the drugs since the beginning of Dec!! 

Any of you lovely ladies have any idea how long I should wait to start again?

Xx


----------



## katie76

Oh vesper and Jomo   my lovely ladies so sorry   be kind to yourselves. I would love for you to stay on here it's been great having your support.

It's just so cruel         Jomo start whenever you feel ready. That's what I did with my cycles and the clinic wanted a cycle no treatment in between. 

Vesper - what will you do now?


----------



## Guest

Morning 

Vesper and Jomo- really sorry to hear your news had everything crossed for you. Sending you   xxxx


----------



## may2

Jomo and Vesper I'm so sorry it didn't work this time.  

Jomo- for a fresh cycle my consultant advice was at least 2 AF before another fresh cycle,

Hope every one is ok?
May


----------



## pickwick

Jomo, I had FET in October and after the mc they wanted me to have one normal period.  I started again in january so only 2 months really.
Xx


----------



## Faith2011

Vesper & Jomo. So sorry.


Jomo completely understand your feelings re age- I'm also 34. Speak with your clinic and seek guidance from them as to when you can go again. I know that when my FET have failed my consultant has been happy for me to have back to back treatments (FET to FET) so I suspect you won't need to wait too long.


Vesper what are your plans?


Faith x


----------



## pixie b

Jomo and vesper .. as all the others have said, I am so so sorry this hasn't worked for you both.
It consumes your every thought and completely takes us over and in the end when you have nothing to show for your effort its just heartbreaking.
The urge to be a mother is a strong one and it will get you through the next rounds and in the end you will succeed.

I would agree about starting again when you are ready, it is such a personal journey and only you both know when you need to stop to recharge your batteries.
The only thing i would suggest is that you are completely happy with your clinic and your treatment plan, there have been times in the past that i have not been happy but carried on anyway and then wished i hadn't.

Just take some time to recover look after yourselves.

big hugs to all.pixie xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa and jomo so sorry u both got a bfn hun xxx gl with future treatments xxx i am gutted for u both xxxx look after urselfs xxx


----------



## HazelW

So sorry Vesper and Jomo.  Thinking of you both. Xxxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks ladies its so nice having such lovely support.

I think my body needs some time to recover as I have been on the drugs since the beginning of Dec. this whole cycle didn't go well which meant it was a long drawn out process. My fresh cycle went perfectly so I'm hoping it will again once I have had a break.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends xx


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,


Vesper and Jomo - sending you both huge   nothing compares to it and I sadly speak from experience. Hope you manage to spend time with your DHs and at least recover a little over the weekend.


Lots of love 
Pinot xx


----------



## pickwick

Well I stupidly tested this am, bfn.  I know in my heart it maybe too early but was feeling so positive and now feel deflated.x


----------



## Jomo20

Oh Pickwick hun, you still have quite a few days until your OTD. I know how difficult it is though to stay away from the pee sticks. 

Try and stay  . Sending you big   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pickwick: oh sweet it is 4 days early xxx hold on to the pma hun xx and try n wait till otd if u can love xxxx


----------



## pixie b

pickwick, its just to tempting when you have pee sticks in the house, do whatever makes you cope.
sometimes testing early and getting a bfn when you know it can change gives us hope but also prepares us mentally for failure.
Sometimes when you wait for otd day and its a negative its just to much of a shock.
and then when you do get a bfp its a lovely surprise.. we are all different and do things differently.
i hope you get your lovely surprise xxx


----------



## pickwick

Thanks ladies.xx


----------



## katie76

Hey now       step away from the pee sticks!!!!!!!!


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies

Thanks for all your kindness

Pickwick - it is early but as we were discussing yesterday it depends on the clinic as to when you test. Tell us you'll keep up the drugs and expect a miracle I guess. Really sorry your pma has taken such a blow. Thinking of you. Xxx

Jomo a deep breath and then moving on? Wishing you all the luck my lovely

Afm I have so many aches and pains today - sore boobs, belly cramps etc - assume it's coming off the drugs. Longterm, not sure. Really feel like I'm missing out on time with my family in pursuit of adding to it which is barking. Not sure whether we can do another cycle for a bit - my mum is dying and I just have nothing in the tank emotionally! But dd birthday next week, off for a really good mate's wedding week after and due a holiday in march - yeay! thinking about maybe getting a second opinion on possible ashermans and not touching any drugs but wine and champagne for a few months. ;-)

Will pop on to see your cycles through but won't be posting as it is an obsession! 

Love and luck to you all


----------



## katie76

Vesper     good luck whatever you decide, wherever you end up. i'm sorry to hear about your mother. We will miss you around


----------



## Carrots12

*Vesper* - I second what Katie said, we will miss you around  but we all completely understand why you need some time out from here. Whatever you decide to do I send you lots of love and luck. Take care of yourself sweetheart. 

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Good luck vesper, I feel exactly the same about missing out on my family whilst trying to extend it.  This was the last time for us.  Time to move on and count my blessings if I don't get the bfp on Wednesday.  Will be keeping up the drugs til then.  Sorry to hear about your mum.  Wishing all the luck in th old nd loads of love Hun.xx
Katie, yes I have stepped away, wishing I hadn't gone near them.  Burst my bubble big styley.xx
  For all you lovely ladies.x


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck for the future vespa xxx sorry to hear anout ur mum xxx hugs to u xxxzz enjoy the weddding and dd birthday xxx


----------



## pixie b

Vesper, sounds like you really are having a tough time of it, stay strong. have a lovely birthday for your little girl and enjoy the wedding.
so sorry to hear about your mum, i cannot imagine what you must be going through.
good luck in the future whatever you decide to do.
pixie xx


----------



## Faith2011

Vesper. What a hard time you're having.    For your future my love. xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Pickwick     
Although I love pixies philosophy. 
Night ladies. x


----------



## Luv one

Hi ladies looks like I had a chemical it now says 'not pregnant' I can't believe it... that will teach me!!! but it was good while it lasted.


----------



## HazelW

Oh no Luvone, that sucks.  I'm so sorry to hear that.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## Jomo20

Oh luv one. It's just so unfair. Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## katie76

Oh no luv one that is really unfair   so sorry


----------



## Carrots12

Luv one - Am so so sorry to read your update, that is so unfair.    

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Luv one I am so so sorry Hun, wishing you lots of luck for the future and sending a big   .xxx


----------



## angel2012

morning everyone

Vesper thankyou for all you help and support i wish you all the best for the future
Luv One so sorry to hear your news, Take care of yourself

Me i am feeling very negative at the moment as i have had absolutely no pains or twinges just feeling very down and emotional that i may never have a child.

Take care everyone

Angel2012


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,


Luv One - sending a massive    If there is any "silver lining" your body at least now knows what its supposed to do? 


Vesper - what a lot you're dealing with   like you say, I'd spend some time with DD and your Mum. You can think about more tx another time xx


AFM, well I'm a moron. I tested this am at 4dp6dtd and a nasty BFN. I know it's early but as its a Nat FET and AF is due around Wed, I thought there might be a slim chance. So now feeling pants and although early I can't help feeling it will be the ultimate outcome?? Just gotta wait I guess


Love to all
Pinot xx


----------



## pixie b

ARRRWWW we are having a a rough time on this thread at the moment arnt we..

Luvone, so sorry to hear your news, stay strong xx i hope you find the strength to try again at some point..xx big hugs to you x

pinot, yep too tempting when we have pee sticks in the house, too soon me thinks xx hope you get a lovely surprise in a few days xx

Angel. arw hunny dont give up hope just yet its ok not to have any symptoms, we are all different.. dont worry about it, try to enjoy the rest of the weekend xx

afm, i still have a massive headache .. nothing works, i have friends coming for lunch and im going out tonight.. sooo not in the mood. Going to watch turning 40 looks funny though so hopeefully i will enjoy it.

I hope you all find nice distractions this weekend this is sooooo stressful be kind to yourselves xxx pixie hugs all round x


----------



## VesperPea

Luv one really sorry to hear that  big  

Pinot oh bum. Chin up chicken - it really is early... good luck for wed xxx

Angel every cycle is different - don't give up  

Pixie ouch. Hope you feel better

Thanks ladies for all your lovely messages 

Fairydust everyone xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Ok ladies enough is enough. Far too much bad news for one day! Angel & Pinot - step away from the pee sticks  . Pot calling kettle black I know but it's too early for both of u xx

I wish I had a magic wand to make everything ok but sadly I don't. The one thing that made me smile today is that my husband said "you have made some really good friends this time as you seem to be dealing with everything so much better than before". All of you are such lovely strong ladies. Keep focused, I'm sure we will all get our dreams one day.

Xx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks ladies I feel so stupid for thinking it actually worked. I felt once you get digital to confirm you are almost there. I had 2 digital confirmation and up till yesterday it said pregnant. Its so hard to go from happy to sad in such a short time. I honestly had no clue about false positive nor chemical pregnancy. I have since learnt about both and I have certainly learnt a valid lesson not to test early!

Sorry for all the bad news so far hopefully it will get better!!!

I am going to take some time out and concentrate on enjoying my luxury holiday next month. I wont be on here much so good luck to you ladies waiting to test and thanks for your very kind support xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Your not stupid LuvOne. Im so sorry it didnt work out for you, it's just so unfair!! Are you sure it's all over? Could it be a faulty test? xx


----------



## katie76

Luv one - now then   no one says they're stupid on here and gets away with it! You are a normal caring, dreaming, hopeful, determined, lovely woman with a heart aching to be a mother like us all   please don't ever think that  

Jomo - you are so right. A lot of sad news recently on here but we're all still here supporting each other and Dee has had her wonderful news to keep us all going. But I agree with your DH this thread is lovely. A lot of heartache and sadness for a lot of ladies in different experiences I truly hope will turn around soon.

On a more positive note a very exciting week for soon to be PUPO ladies this week and OTDs for some. So forFaith, carrots and Pickwick and everyone else I'm really trying hard now with a few slips of my PMA hat to send you all much needed          

The       are very busy at the moment! Step away,throw them away they are meaningless at this stage Pinot may as well pee'd on a stick of celery    

Angel - we are all different I agree with pixie no signs or symptoms doesn't mean bfn    

Pixie - I hope you feel better soon I had bad headaches when I doubled up on the suprecur it was awful just wanted a quiet room. Hope your day with friends helps   

Enjoy this sunny day everyone big hugs to all


----------



## pickwick

Hi ladies
Yes I agree we need a bit of good news this week, I have had my meltdown today, feel better now and if nothing else I have met oe lovely ladies on here.
I don't hold out much hope for next week for me or maybe I am just protecting myself for the worst news and anything else will be a blessing and a miracle.
Good luck to all those having ET this week and also all those with OTD. Looking forward to a    week for all.
Xxxx


----------



## Faith2011

Luv one I simply do not know what to say. Life can be very cruel. Take care of yourself. xx

AFM: I should be asleep but very nervous about tomorrow. Last time we lost our first embie and I'm just panicking that we'll lose another tomorrow. I'm in at noon. I'll update you all afterwards.

Love & baby dust to all you beautiful ladies. xxx


----------



## pickwick

Faith good luck Hun.x


----------



## VesperPea

Fauth best of luck today


----------



## katie76

Faith


----------



## Carrots12

Good luck for today Faith.    

xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Good luck Faith x


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,

*Faith* - we're all rooting for your embie   

*Katie* - the celery comment really made me laugh out loud!! I reckon I've more chance of a celery stick saying I'm pg 

*Luv One* - sending you and DH a big  Enjoy your holiday 

AFM (and Katie just ignore this!), bloody BFN again this morning at 5dp6dt. The thing is I know it's early BUT, AF is due on Wednesday as it was a completely natural cycle and I just cannot see it changing. Also, have had spotting over the weekend and it's gone from brown to red this morning  so ticked off with it all and am actually starting to feel defeated - although please don't get me wrong, I never, ever take for granted how lucky I am with DD but it's now kind of a different sadness as she'll never know what it's like to have a sibling - massive sigh! Although to lighten the mood, she did ask me this morning if I also had Peppa Pig on my knickers like she did! Don't you just with we all just thought such lovely things?
Right, must at least pretend to do some work!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning Pinot,

Don't give up hope yet. I tested on day 11 last time & it was BFN but then tested the following day and got BFP. Try and keep positive. Sending you big   xx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Pinot, I know what you mean that is the sadness I feel now.  I know I am so lucky to have DD and we are really blessed.  I tested again this am BFN, I am not expecting things to change by Wednesday, I am now 13dpt.  The thing is hubby and I were chatting and he said if I want to have ICSI again I can as we have plenty of his extracted swimmers left on ice but should I not just count my blessings (as I do every day) and move on.  There is also the possiblity of having IUI and just having the swimmers back, we did discuss that with our nurse last time.  I don't know too much about this to be honest.  I am 40 next year and feel that time is running out for me and I don't want to look back on DD's younger years and realise we were all on stop because of treatment if that makes sense.  Sorry for the me post.  
Anyway, how is everyone else this morning?
Faith keep us posted Hun,      for your little embie.x


----------



## VesperPea

Pinot and Pickwick I so know where you are with this - it is such a blessing to have DD at all but somehow there is a little part of you that wants a sibling - madness all of it! I hope you are both testing too early but if not maybe we should start a thread called counting our blessings but...!

Katie i will now pee on a celery stick if we do any more cycles and i want to test early!   

Luv one enjoy the hols  

fairydust ladies


----------



## angel2012

Faith Good Luck for today xxx

Angel2012


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Vesper, me too.  Yes I think that would be a good idea.  Are any of you ladies on ********?  It would be nice to keep intouch on there also.
I think I will go and try the celery stick now, ha ha.xxxx


----------



## angel2012

Morning pickwick
dont give up just because you are nearly 40 look at me now 43 and still going xxx

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

good luck faith, everything crossed for you hunny xxx

I am 42 today ouch!!! off to Brighton to cheer myself up, bit of retail therapy and some good food xx where does the time go??


----------



## pickwick

Ladies you are an inspiration and you have madde this journey a lot easier than it would have been.  Thank you.xx


----------



## VesperPea

pixie 
 to you
 to you
 off to brighton for some retail therapy, gosh that sounds amazing, have a wonderful time, lovely pixie
 to you!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

*Pixie * - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you have a lovely day in Brighton and that you get spoilt. Oooh what a nice way to spend a Monday!

*Pickwick * - I really hope that on Wednesday your result changes.  

*Pinot * - Tut tut for testing so early! Don't give up hope just yet as you have tested early and anything can happen. I loved your DD's comment re the Peppa Pig knickers, thats so cute!

*Faith * - I hope by now you are on your way home from the clinic pupo. Let us know how it went, have everthing crossed it went well.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

AFM - only one more sleep until I am reunited with my frosties, all being well. I am feeling really relaxed and calm about it all and can't quite believe its tomorrow. Not sure how calm I'll be tomorrow when I am waiting for 'the call' though....  they defrost okay.

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## pickwick

Carrots   for you little one for tomorrow good luck Hun.  
Pixie Happy Birthday have a fantastic day, sounds wonderful and much deserved.x


----------



## Carrots12

Quick Q for you all please........ for ET tomorrow I know we aren't allowed to use perfumed shower gel, perfume/aftershave and deodorant etc but is it okay for me to wear make up?  Our clinic is in London so I don't really fancy the train journey looking like scary Mary.   

xxx


----------



## pickwick

I didn't wear make up but am not sure if that was essential sorry Hun.x


----------



## VesperPea

was told no to makeup (and everything else) and no deodorant or aftershave for DH but that was the first tie in 5 transfers...


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies- thank you for all your lovely comments and well wishes.
Well I'm PUPO with one blast frostie on board. 90% reformed and re expanding. So all good. OTD is 1 March. 

Good luck tomorrow Carrotts. My clinic have never mentioned anything about deodorant, make up etc and I've still had 2 BFP's so try not to freak out about it too much. If the next day you'll freak out about having worn make up then don't do it. You know you'll only drive yourself  . 

Pixie- happy birthday. Hope you're having a fabulous day in Brighton.

Pinot & pickwick- thinking of you.
Can understand what it must be like to want a sibling for little ones. For most of us when we imagined our families it was always with more than one child-it's a tough dream to give up on. 

Afternoon nap time. This is the bit I love about PUPO. The guilt free time in bed  

Love & baby dust ladies. xxx


----------



## Pinot

*Faith* - fantastic news  Hope you enjoyed your nap and that the next few days go quickly!

*Pixie* -  Hope you enjoyed your day? I lived in Brighton for 3 years and LOVED it. Really miss it but its too out of the way for work so we can't move back 

AFM, well no full on bleeding but still (sorry TMI), stringy stuff when I go to the loo which is normally how AF shows her ugly self  God I wish these next couple of days would hurry up!

Have a nice evening everyone,
Pinot xx


----------



## HazelW

Best of luck Pinot.  It's not over till otd!  Same to Pickwick.


Faith, congratulations!  Enjoy your nap.


Pixie, happy birthday!


Carrot, I think it's probably fine to wear makeup to get there.  You can always take it off at the clinic, and then reapply before you come home.  Seriously though, there will be other people to stare at on the train, rather than, horror of horrors, a woman without makeup!


Afm, had my 12 day scan this morning, lining is thickening nicely but follicle is weeny.  They think I'm just having a long cycle but got to do ov tests from tomorrow just in case.  And I got a call to say my little frosties have arrived at the clinic.  It's just next door to my office and its a weird feeling having them so close.  I feel like I should go and say hi to them or something!


----------



## katie76

Faith -       yay PUPO!!!!!   

Pinot - I ain't singin so it ain't over yet mrs! Lets hope   stays away and this is just meaningless spotting  

Carrots - I didn't wear anything and maybe you'll panic if you do and wish you hadn't. Maybe tinted moisturiser would be ok? Ask your clinic to be sure. Ooh how exciting for you 1 sleep to go! 

 pixie hope you spent some money on yourself!! 

Pickwick - I'm really hoping things change for wed for you       yes I'm on ******** x

Hazel - woo hoo   great news about your lining! Glad they made it ok soon be back where they belong  

Funny just listening to the news and sales of celery have gone up...............  we've gotta laugh ladies I've cried too many tears


----------



## HazelW

Roflmao!  Celery sales, brilliant!


----------



## pickwick

Brilliant news faith.
Katie, thanks Hun, can you inbox me our details ob ********.  
I am keeping positive, it ain't over til the OTD.x


----------



## Jomo20

Hello ladies,

It's official. My journey is over. I had my blood test today and surprise surprise I'm not pregnant. I have spent the whole day crying, I needed to let it all out. 

Pickwick - I'm on ********. If you give me your details I will send a friends request. I love the fact that us ladies have built up such good friendships.

Happy birthday Pixie. I hope you had a fab birthday x

Carrots - my clinic always say no make up. Good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## katie76

Jomo I'm so sorry. Even though you know that's what is coming it still hurts real bad. A huge   for you and I hope you can find the strength to pick yourself up and start again. So unfair


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Katie xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Jomo- so sorry.    . 


Katie- I had to look back to find your celery comment.    . Hilarious. With that in mind I'll be holding out until OTD. 


Pick wick well done with your pma.   


Hazel brilliant news re your lining. 


Pinot- could it be implantation bleeding. Lets hope so   .


Love & baby dust ladies. x


----------



## pickwick

Jomo so sorry Hun, hope you can get to a better place soon.  Sending you a massive  .xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Jomo I'm really sorry lovely. will pm you re ** 

Faith yeay pupo lady

Hazel wahoo for your lining 

Katie you are forever celery girl in my book! 

Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Jomo - so sorry  .

Hazel - Great news re your lining.  How funny that your frosties are next door to where you work.  Mine are a 5 minute walk away from my office and whenever I've walked by I always say hello to them and blow them a kiss, I must look like a right weirdo.

Katie - I did laugh re the celery comment, not sure I'm ever going to be able to look at it in the same way again!  

Thank you all for the make up comments it looks like minimal or nothing is the way forward.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## pixie b

Jomo, so sorry. I know you knew it was coming but it does make it more final and that's always sad.
Big hugs to you and your dh.xx

Will catch up tomorrow, can't type on my phone my fingers are too chunky haha xx
Had a good birthday, thank you for your lovely messages xx


----------



## angel2012

Carrotts i have also had 2 BFPs and my clinic has never said anyting about deodrant , perfume or makeup so I would not worry too much

Jomo So sorry for you , sending you big hugs xxxxx

me, I cant sleep as have a nasty cough that has woken me up and now i cant get back to sleep just another thing to make me think that things have not worked out for me xxx

Angel2012


----------



## Pinot

*Carrots* - yep and I have a DD and had another BFP and I've never been told about make-up/perfume etc?

*Jomo* - I could just  on your behalf. It's so rubbish. Sending a massive  You will recover, we all do but it takes time and a LOT of wine in my case. Take care xx

*Faith* - sending some PMA your way today my lovely 

So AFM, well I went in to Tesco yesterday near the Oxford clinic - not a stick of celery in sight  And another bloody BFN for me this morning. So positives are I was mega tired (like pregnancy type tired) on day 6, 7 and 8. Spotting on night of day 8, day 9, 10 and first thing yesterday appears to have stopped. Negatives are I don't feel at all pg and have done both times before (I know every pg is different but I'm not feeling it), (.)(.)s are normal size and don't hurt, and more to the point, the tests are negative  So tbh, I think we're resigned to the fact it hasn't worked. What to do next is the question?

Love to all 
Pinot xx


----------



## Faith2011

How you feeling this morning Angel? When is your OTD?
I sincerely hope this is our time. I see your pain everytime I read your signature. Different circumstances but we've both buried so many angels. 
Thinking of you. Go away silly cough!!!!!


----------



## Faith2011

Pinot when is OTD?


----------



## VesperPea

Pinot sorry to hear you're feeling low. Man it sucks. Remind me of your otd? Big  

Angel we are struck down with a nasty cough here too - lots of honey based hot drinks and tlc


----------



## Pinot

*Faith and Vesper* - it's day 31 of my cycle which is just  I've NEVER had a cycle go beyond day 28 but it's just the usual form the OFU churn out so that's probably why?

*Angel* - oooh a nasty cough is the last thing you need  chocolate is supposed to be good for a cough 

Isn't it lovely today? Am really tempted to do some stuff in the garden at lunch but still have this stupid "well it MIGHT still work" so I don't want to do anything I'd regret. Perhaps I shall just walk around it planning what I want to do!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## pixie b

PINOT, is it tomorrow your otd... really feeling for you and   for a change of fortune tomorrow xx big hugs to you.

Faith, well done on your pupo, everything crossed fro you. enjoy your rest days.  

ANGEL, hope you are feeling better soon, this cough is doing the rounds.. really annoying  big hugs to you  

carrots, good luck today hunny thinking about you..   

pickwick.. thinking about you, evrything crossed   

Hazel, not long now yay!! 

Katie..vesper, jomo, natalie hello lovelies..hope you ok today.. big hugs to all    

AFM, nothing to say really, ds1 has fallen off a wall .. dont feel to sorry for him he was doing that stupid street running omg he could have done much worse but trying to get him to see it is another thing  

I had such a lovely birthday felt very loved   dh has fallen from grace though, he excelled himself on valentines day and he didnt even give me a card for my birthday..and spent the day on the phone to work,   anyway i sulked a bit but still managed to have a lovely day. Thank god for friends and family thats all i can say  i have run out of vases for all my beautiful flowers my house smells lush   

big hugs to all pixie xx


----------



## pickwick

Pinot sorry you are feeling sad Hun, maybe a bit of garden planning will do you good.
Sory to hear that you are poorly Vesper and you Angel, go away nasty cough.
AFM, well I haven't tested today, but tomorrow is my OTD so        for our miracle still and keeping      .  
Carrots what time is ET, good luck Hun.xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Pinot: walk around the garden so you don't look back and reject anything xxx


----------



## angel2012

Hi Everyone
well i wish i could do some gardening i find it so relaxing
well i went to tescos today and bought a double packet of clear blue have told my DH to hind them from me incase i wish to test early

Oh well back to a boaring day of TV

Angel 2012


----------



## pickwick

Angel, I know it can be boring but put your feet up Hun and try and relax, sending you loads of   and the   have said to make sure DH hides them well.x


----------



## katie76

How have you to on carrots?   

Angel - there are some nasty infections going around at the moment seen some poorly people   I agree with Pinot chocolate is the way to go  

Pinot - when is your OTD? It ain't over yet!  

Well done you Pickwick not testing today very impressive - or is it staying in that PUPO bubble?  

Afm - I was fun Aunty today taken my 9 yr old niece shopping and lunch. I didn't panic once surrounded by babies mothers children in a packed Mall. Hooray!


----------



## may2

PINOT-   big hugs to you.Faith- well done on your pupo, Praying everything works out for youANGEL- hope you are feeling better today,  cough can be really annoying. get well soon   carrots_ hope you are ok and PUPO? sending you lots of sticky vibes  pickwick._ praying tomorrow brings the good news you so deserve    Hazel - glad to hear lining is getting thicker. I remember you from 2010 when we both got a positive. we were cycle buddies on snowbabes thread. good luck and praying its another positive .
    to the rest of the gang.


AFM, had my first scan yesterday at day 7 post AF - a dominant follicle measuring 14.5 and few little ones. they are worried about the lining which was 4.7. i thought it was ok for a day 7  but the person that scanned me said it is a bit thin. so ladies what do i do to  thicken it?
PS, having Natural FET
may


----------



## VesperPea

May acupuncture and blood nourishing foods like leafy greens - floradix was recommended for me when o was a bit thin on a medicated cycle. Fingers crossed.

Angel - you can sign up to love film or netflix for one month if you can't stand it!

Afm just to make you laugh... I'm a numpty - just tripped over toy, fell on a wooden chair, hit the wardrobe before smackimg my head on the wall. Didn't know pratfalls really happened... !


----------



## may2

Vesper- thanks for the Advice. I am giving Acupuncture a miss this time. have been having one 
for over a year now on and off treatment so taking a break. 
do be careful, what you described sound funny put painful   
may


----------



## pickwick

Thank you for all of your well wishes and good lucks ladies.  
Vesper be careful.x


----------



## pickwick

May I have only done medicated cycles so I don't know sorry.x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies

Pickwick - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you.   . I'll be on first thing to see how you get on.

May - I've just responded on the other thread but defo get munching on the brazil nuts.

Vesper - What are you like?    Take care of yourself!

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm sending you all lots of  .

I am pleased to say I am finally pupo with my two glorious frosties.    The transfer was pretty uncomfortable and the Dr lacked any bedside manner but that doesn't matter....the main thing is that I am pupo (I love saying that!  ) and my frosties were continuing to develop before transfer.  Am very happy.  OTD is 3rd March.   

Have lovely evenings all.
xxx


----------



## HazelW

May, hi, how are you?  I'm the other way around to you, lining is great but follicle isn't doing a whole lot!  Natural cycle here too, it's so much easier.

Congratulations carrot.

Xxxx


----------



## pixie b

pickwick .. goodluck for tomorrow xx

carrots, well done. all sounds very positive congratulations on being pupo xx

hugs pixiex


----------



## angel2012

Good Luck Pickwick for tomorrow keep my fingers crossed for youxxxx

Congratulations Carrots xxxx

Thanks Vesperpea for that info but i am going back to work on Monday so wont really be worth it now but over the last week I have got some wonderful cake ideas from watching Anna Olson Baking programme really going to have to try to make some now xx

Have tried the chocolate to get better but that aint working unfortunately xx got a very sore rib cage from all the coughing now really cant be doing my body any good x

Faith thankyou for your thoughts yes we have had too many angels between us very hard to forget them xxx

Angel2012


----------



## katie76

Pickwick -   for tomorrow    

Carrots -    yay PUPO !

Vesper - yikes! Watch it lady (I confess I laughed)   but seriously not good  

May - you have plenty of time to thicken that lining Brazil nuts and pineapple juice I think and agree with Vesper re veg  x

Faith and Angel -  

Good night all


----------



## 8868dee

Gl pickwick and everyone else testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats in being pupo carrots xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi May: I was going to suggest same as Vesper. If you don't like acupuncture then you'll have to use green leafy veg. Also try Brazil nuts and nettle tea (preferably loose leaf-I buy mine from Neals Yard).

Goodness Vesper hope you're ok. 

Thinking of Pickwick & Pinot. Hope to wake up to good news. x


Yay to carrots . Good to have you in the Pupo camp. 


AFM: loving my days off. DP works from home and we have an eight month old puppy so I'm entertained. Spent today watching eight episodes of Mad Men- love it!


Love & baby dust ladies. xxx


----------



## pickwick

Carrots well done Hun brilliant news.
Afm no change bfn this morning.  Having being a bit prepared I don't feel too bad.  Time to take a break I think.xxx


----------



## Carrots12

So so sorry Pickwick, am gutted for you.   

xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Pickwick sorry honey - ydo you have a quiet day planned?  Big  

Carrots congratulations on being pupo  

Xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Pick wick-


----------



## katie76

Oh Pickwick so sorry   it such a   xx


----------



## pixie b

Pickwick, there's no words to express how sorry I am, stay strong, take some time to recover and then decide.
Big hugs to you xx


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Ladies
Vesper I am in work but keeping busy.  I also have some good friends here so I am ok.
I have spoken to our clinic (who haven't been doing private work only FET), they are restarting private work in April and we have a follow up with the doctor.  We will discuss our options but we are going to take a break for a while.  I will still be popping on here to see how you are all getting on and I will be   that you get the much longed for and awaited positive outcomes that you all so much deserve.x


----------



## angel2012

Pickwick I am so sorry for you, sending you loads of hugs    

Angel2012


----------



## HazelW

So sorry Pickwick.


Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Im so so sorry pickwick xxx u have the right frame of mind taking a break xxx gl on whatever treatmenr u decide to go with next xxx huggs look after urself and im glad u have good friends xxxx


----------



## Smiss

Hi ladies!
Just wondering if i can join you. I'm on day CD8 today, and due to have FET in about 10 days or so... hopefully!
Feel like some company this time round, as have kept it very quiet with friends and family. Fed up of all the questions   
I just severly shortened my siggy - ha ha it was way too long - but as you can see it's not been a great journey so far.

xx


----------



## HazelW

Hi SwissMiss, welcome!  We've not had very much good news on this thread recently, so hopefully some fresh posting will perk us all up a bit.

I had my second scan today, I've got a 12mm follie on the right, so looks like I'll ovulate over the weekend!  So it's all on for next week some time now.  Got to carry on with ovulation tests and go back on Monday if nothing happens.

Baby dust to all.

Xxx


----------



## Smiss

Hi Hazel,
Thanks for the welcome and good luck for a prompt ovulation!
I've had my first scan and go back to the Dr on Monday. I'm just on progynova and Clexane right now (and various other vits), although had to insert Viagra 2 nights ago   - no side effects, not sure if that's good or bad !
Wishing everyone lots of luck and baby dust too - for very soon, lets hope 2013 is our year xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi swissmiss and welcome xxx gl with fet x 

Hazel: gl with transfer soon hun xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Hi ladies, mind if I join? 

Following my first IVF cycle late last year, I'm now on with FET. I'm doing a medicated cycle and been on estrogen for a week now. Lining scan on Tuesday - getting nervous already! 

Have two 3 day 7 cell and two 5 day blasts on ice. Plan is to thaw the blasts and transfer both if they survive. Findng FET easier and less stressful over all, but still having some ups and downs... trying to hang on to positive thoughts 

 to the recent BFNs, so tough, heart goes out to you 

 to eveyone else wherever you are in your treatment


----------



## may2

Pickwick - so sorry to hear your news  

Carrots congratulations on being PUPO

Hazel good luck with ovulation and ET. We may be doing it on the same day 

Mooncat and Swissmiss welcome and good luck with your cycle. Lots of baby dust

Afm- had scan this morning and the dominant follicle now measures 19.6 and lining has also improved from 4. To 7.9. The think ovulation will be this weekend and ET ? Friday. Next scan booked for Monday if I don't see a smiley face over the weekend.
May


----------



## pixie b

hello and welcome to swissmiss and mooncat.. nice to have some fresh input all gone a bit quiet at the moment after some sad posts.
Hopefully the luck will change soon and we can start getting our pma back.

Hazel and May, i have my second lining scan on Monday so im hoping to have a date for my ET, should be next week also. How exciting!!!!

everyone else sorry for no personals but i am in the middle of a mountain of paperwork trying to save the pennies, all this treatment costs lots of them. ds1 panicking we are going to get rid of sky haha we might xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello and welcome Swissmiss- sorry to read about your journey so far.


Great news Hazel & Pixie & May. Things are heading in the right direction.


Welcome Mooncat- stay positive. There are so many ladies who go on to get a BFP after a BFN on a fresh cycle.


Dee- nice to see your ticker moving on. I    I get to join you.   


AFM: nothing really to report. Went back to work today which was a little stressful. Feeling positive today though. I had a blast transfer so I know if its happening its happening now so sending positive vibes to my lining and my embie.


Still thinking of our BFN ladies.    


  For some good news on this thread.


Baby dust and love ladies. xxx


----------



## katie76

Welcome swissmiss and mooncat  

May -   great news about your lining hope you get your   this wknd  

Hazel and pixie - hooray looks like you and May will have ET similar time good luck for   over weekend too  

Faith - excellent keeping up the      all   for you x

Pickwick vesper Jomo - in my thoughts    

Afm - first lining scan tomorrow   for good news and I can finally have a date for ET .

Thank   it's Friday ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrots12

Welcome SwissMiss and Mooncat to this lovely thread.  

Katie - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.   

Faith - That's great that you are feeling positive, it's all about the pma during the 2ww.

Hazel and May - Great news re your scans.  Fingers crossed for ovulation this weekend for you both so you can book in ET.   

Pixie - Good luck for your scan on Monday.   

To everyone else, a massive hellooooo and  .

AFM - today I am 3dp5dt and already driving myself potty reading into every twinge.

Have wonderful Fridays all.
xxx


----------



## Smiss

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome ladies !
Good luck for the scans and ovulations.
and anyone on the 2ww - always a mare even if you're chilled out! When I got my one and only BFP during a FET cycle, I was super busy, went to a wedding, danced, did everything really and i was shocked to find out i was pg, and i've done the lying on the sofa route - i don't think it matters - it's in the hands of the embryo!
I just wanted to ask you about exercise and FET. I've always continued to go to the gym up until transfer day - do you think that's ok? I'd heard it encouraged blood flow to the uterus but on the other hand, maybe it could interfere with things. Any thoughts?

Happy Friday   
xx


----------



## angel2012

Hi everyone
Welcome to the new members and Good Luck in your journey
Well I am due to go for a blood test Monday but I think if I use my POS sunday and it comes back BFN then i am not going to waste my time in a 5 hour round trip to just get a blood test as last time i only went for the blood test as i knew i got a BFP on a POS that morning,
Not feeling at all positive this time , I think i am coming to the end of my journey

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

Good morning ladies from a snowey cold Sussex ... Brrr!!

Angel. I understand how you feel re blood tests, i am the same.
try to stay positive, you wouldnt of started this journey if you didnt think it could work. KEEP HOLD OF YOUR DREAM!!! .. Didnt mean to keep caps on but it seems appropriate to leave it haha i hope you have something nice planned for the weekend to distract you from this mental rollercoaster. big hugs to you.

Be back later, trying to book a holiday for the Easter hols, ummm should of done it ages ago, not much left xx


----------



## angel2012

Hi Pixie b
I understand what you are saying and yes i can always dream but there comes a time when reality kicks in and by God does that hurts xxx

Hope you have booked somewhere nice for your holiday , I would love to go back to Tenerife myself , that is where we went on honeymoon the best time of my life,

Angel2012


----------



## pickwick

Angel stay   Hun, I am    for you.  You deserve this.xx


----------



## HazelW

Just popping on for a rant!  Dh's chlamydia results haven't come back yet for some reason.  We know he hasn't got chlamydia because we've been married for 10 years, and I don't have it!  Our clinic are being a bit cagey about whether it could stop our treatment, if I ovulate over the weekend!  I can't get through to the sexual health clinic to ask them about it. When I spoke to the clinic earlier to try and clarify things, they said that if he does have chlamydia, it wouldn't stop the treatment, they would just tell him to get antibiotics.  If he had died, and I was doing it on my own, it wouldn't matter that they couldn't get up to date results.  Although he's obviously involved emotionally, he's not actually physically involved in this treatment, just because the embryos are already there.  SO WHY DOES IT MATTER?!  And breathe.


----------



## katie76

Hazel - it doesn't make any difference only if you were doing a fresh cycle ooooh I'm   for you as if it isn't stressful enough.   

Carrots - hang on in there we're with you all the way   

Swiss Miss - I think anything you normally do is fine. It's anything out of the ordinary seems to be a concern so you should be fine   

Angel -          all for you lovely. It's so difficult and you've been through so much


----------



## pixie b

Hazel, that doesn't make any sense at all!!! rant away. Honestly it is ridiculous, i had my last treatment in America and there its even worse.. you wouldn't believe how many blood tests we had to have all private and every gynaecological examination possible.

Angel, I'm sorry if i came across a bit insensitive, i really don't mean to and i am very aware that i have children already. I have known heartache though and i can relate.
I am just a bit of a dreamer and want it to work for everyone. Have you thought about adoption i hope the insensitivity isn't kicking in again but i know i would want to. I do want to but my DH won't.

a cringing pixie xx


----------



## pixie b

Angel, sorry i meant to answer you about holiday..

Yes i am trying to go to Spain, we are a bit restricted where we can go because of my sons health.. we need permission from his doctors before i can book it.
I am looking at mainland Spain in the Valencia region it looks so Beautiful there and not too many Brits.  . We will hire a villa as it is the safest way to holiday with him.
I am so excited about going on holiday it has been ages and we could all do with a good holiday.    

big hugs pixie xx


----------



## Siobhan26

Hiya hope you dont mind me joining, im due to start my final FET with 3 blasts from my previous cycle. Its been a while since my last fresh cycle so im really looking forward to starting again fingers crossed w ehave a better outcome. i start DR on the 10th of march just waiting for my drugs to be delivered now. eeekkkk getting excited and nervous.


----------



## may2

hi ladies,
as you can see cant sleep.
yesterday we saw a smiley face and ET is booked for friday the 1/3/13
may


----------



## HazelW

Woohoo May, that's fantastic!  No positive test for me yet, hopefully by Monday.  However, my embies are 2d, so we could be having et the same day!


Hi Siobhan, welcome to the thread!  Good luck with your treatment.


Pixie, ah, a holiday!  So long since we last went anywhere cos we have exotic pets a and it's a struggle to find people to look after them.  Hope you find somewhere suitable, you deserve a bit of sunshine.


Thanks for the lovely comments after my rant.  We decided that if it comes down to it, we will just pay the clinic money and have a chlamydia test done there, then they can chase the results themself!  No ovulation yet...


----------



## pixie b

Siobhan. hello and welcome. it is very exciting when everything finally starts to happen..it will soon wizz by and you will be pupo before you know it.

May. hope you are having a lazy morning after your late night. So exciting now you have a ET day woo hooo not long now.

Hazel, hoping you get your positive test v soon so you can get the go ahead.. I wish i was doing a natural fet but my clinic is in Brussels so i have to travel and medicated is easier to plan, apparently.

Angel, how are you today? thinking of you     for tomorrow xx

jomo, vesper, pickwick thinking of you   

sorry for anyone i have missed, will be back if i get the chance later xx

pixie hugs all round x


----------



## katie76

Welcome siobhan - it's a fabulous thread to join in!    

May - woo hoo great news a date    

Hazel - rant away it's good to have somewhere to vent these things it'll be nice to cycle with ET at the same time as others  

 to the bfn veterans , hope you're all keeping warm today  

Pixie - hope you managed to book something  

Afm - finally something is going as it should. My lining is a fanbloodytastic 10mm got to ring this afternoon for time and date of ET but likely thurs or Fri so hopefully join May and Hazel woo hoo


----------



## pixie b

Katy 10mm that is fanbloodytastic hope you are doing something nice today.. it's so cold outside brrrr!! 

my DH just lighting wood burner ummm toasty   stayin in me thinks   

pixie xx


----------



## angel2012

Hi Pixie b
I take no offence by what you have said  at all I am not like that
Yes I would seriously think about adoption or fostering as me and my DH have spoken about it at great lengths just afraid we would get turned down and yet again would not get a child but i think it will be worth a go as i have nothing to loose as i have nothing xxx

A holiday in Spain sounds wonderful all that lovely Sunshine which we could certainly do with here

Angel2012


----------



## Smiss

Hi girls,
Katie, thanks for the response. I guess i'll carry on until transfer date then rest up a bit. And well done on 10mm thats just fab!
Hope you're all having a good weekend. I hear it's cold?
I'm living in Moscow, so maybe we're a bit colder here although Spring seems to be on the way and the days are getting longer   

Good news on teh forthcoming ET dates. That's great news.

Good luck on Monday Angel...  

I'm looking forward to my 2nd dr appt on Monday - i hope things are thickening up and progressing nicely. Is anyone else using Clexane? My stomache is so bruised and lumpy, yuk, any tips on injecting so you don't get a massive bruised area?

Love from chilly Russia... sat here dreaming of sunshine xx


----------



## katie76

Swiss Miss - I think it's unavoidable you can use ice cube to numb the area before injecting if painful though  we definitely have nothing compared to you out there weather wise!

Thanks pixie yes that is a good level isn't it. I've had a lovely lunch after a bitterly cold walk with my even lovelier husband and now watching a film with my little boy (doggy) wrapped in blankets fire on - heaven! 

Just spoken to ACU and ET booked for Thursday I'm so excited about it the fear hasn't crept in yet    feeling full of         hope it lasts   for all today hope you're all having a good weekend xx


----------



## pixie b

swiss miss i agree with katy about ice cubes. Do you live in Russia? how cold is it? The days are getting longer here to and there are daffodils out although they won't be liking this cold wind which is coming from the East.

Katy, woooo hooo you must be delighted, you keep going with the pma its great. It is so much easier to do this with a positive mind set.

Hello everyone else ihope you are all ok and keeping warm.

I still haven't booked holiday as the owner of the villa i want just isn't replying to my emails grrrrr!!!

pixie hugs all round xx


----------



## angel2012

I really cant believe it but i just got a wait for it 
a BFP 1-2 weeks I am in total shock
Best I go for a blood test tomorrow xxxx

Angel2012


----------



## katie76

Angel -            woo hoo


----------



## Smiss

That's great news angel       enjoy your Sunday!


Xx 


Ps the ice cubes helped a lot thx


----------



## angel2012

Swiss Miss
just goes to show there is hope for us old ones xxxx
Thankyou xxx

Thanks Katie
oh well got to go for a blood test tomorrow now 

Angel2012


----------



## Carrots12

Congratulations Angel, fab news!!!   

And congrats to you Katie on that amazing lining!  

xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Angel I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to hear what the beta levels are tomorrow.


----------



## HazelW

That's fantastic angel! Has really cheered me up today!


No ovulation yet for me, although I had a faint line so I'm getting there!  I'll try again tonight and see if its changed.  It's getting frustrating now!


----------



## pixie b

Angel, i am sooooooo happy for you, you have been through so much and kept going, dreams really do come true you just have to believe it can happen and keep hold of them.
Wishing you all the baby dust i can muster for a fanbloodytastic                    stole that off Katy,    but it's a good place to put it. 

will be back later, enjoy your Sunday xxxx big hugs to all xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies

Pixie-did you manage to book your holiday?

Hazel- hope you manage to sort test out. Well deserved rant.

Carrots- how's 2ww going?

Katie- welcome and well done with the lining.

Siobhan- hello & welcome.

May2- hope Friday's a good day for both of us.

Swissmiss- I think exercise will be good for blood flow especially if you currently exercise (& particularly if you living in freezing Moscow ). I'm also on celxane and aspirin. Ice helps but to help with brushing afterwards you need to put pressure on the area afterwards. 

Angel- congrats again. Did you have any symptoms?

AFM: doggy stomach since Friday night which is either a good BFP sign or a stomach bug that might cause a BFN. I know this week is going to be a tough one. I can feel the panic rising. 

Love & baby dust. xxx


----------



## angel2012

Thankyou everyone for the well wishes

blood test tomorrow , great fun a 5 hour round trip

Faith as to symptoms i cant really say i had any compared to having IVF ICSI previously which i definately got severe period pains
I have felt a little funny in myself i was not sure if that was just hormonal as i have been through alot the only thing i can say is i cant stop going to the toilet cant be far from one and a few twinges today . I was resined to the fact that it had not worked but went to the toilet this morning at 5am and had to wake my DH could not believe my eyes. I do realise it is very early days and every day will be a big hurdle for me 

Take care everyone

Angel2012


----------



## pickwick

Congrats angel fab news.x


----------



## HazelW

Finally a positive surge this morning!  Also found out our frosties are frozen individually rather than together, which puts all of our decision making in a whole new light!  Dh is 46 and doesn't want to have any more children after this time!  So do we defrost them all and pick the 2 best?  But then what happens if I miscarry and we've not got any in reserve??  Do we only defrost 1 or 2, but then if it works, what about the last lonely one?  Dh is very keen not to just discard any without giving them a chance, I feel less strongly about that, but respect what he wants to do.  Aggghhhh!  I've had to come home from work as I'm too stressed to listen to other people's problems that are only of their own doing (I'm a probation officer) when I've got all this going on.

And breath.


----------



## may2

Angel I'm so happy for you. Huge congratulations !!

Faith- good luck for Friday.

Hazel- hope you have sorted DH test? Any smiley face yet?

Carrots- hope the 2ww is not driving insane. Keep warm 

Katie- welcome . Good luck with ET

Siobhan-  welcome. Praying for this to be your year.

May


----------



## may2

Hazel , I think we posted together. Great news about the surge! When is ET
May


----------



## HazelW

Should be Thursday or Friday, assuming they all thaw and we've made a decision about what we do!

Xxxx


----------



## Smiss

Hi everyone!
Hazel - good luck with your embryo defrosting situation, how many do you have? I was in a similar situation in Switz and defrosted all of them (think about 7) then i had the best 3 transferred. This did result in a bfp but then early m/c. It's hard to know what to do but i was leaving Switz so felt it make sense. I'd also had other FET's from that batch and they hadn't resulted in a bfp so i didn't feel too attached. That being said, now a couple of years later i do sometimes wonder about the other embs... but defrosting them all did allow them to pick the best so i doubt they would have worked anyhow. Sorry, v. waffly.... hope you reach a decision you are happy with.

Good luck with the blood test Angel - why a 5 hr trip? Sorry, just being nosy  

I went to the Dr today, and all looks good, lining thickening etc. So looks like i will have ET on Mon 4 March. I have another scan on Thurs so will see what they say. Time is dragging a bit now, really wish it was next Monday! Here i am wishing my life away as usual.

Hi to everyone else!! xx


----------



## Faith2011

Afternoon to everyone wishing the days away. Friday can't come soon enough. I feel sick with panic. I just want to bring home my rainbow baby after so many years of unimaginable heartache. I've had a pre pregnancy op done (a stitch) so I have every confidence that if I could just get pregnant I could bring one of my babies home.

Anyway that's enough emotion from me:

Hazel-what a dilemma. We are all shaped by our experiences. I view of mine I'd be inclined to have a frostie left over just in case.
Your comment about people complaining made me chuckle. I hope you're managing a more relaxing afternoon.

Swiss miss- wishing the days away with you.

May- how are you feeling about Friday?

Love and baby dust to all.


----------



## angel2012

Hi Everyone
well i have had my blood test and it has confimed a BFP , 1st scan on 18/03/2013. I now feeling the symptonms the last two days and feel very sick today, oh well back to work tomorrow great fun.

Swiss Miss it is a 5 hour round trip for me as i live in the back and beyond of Norfolk and have to go to cambridge for my clinic but yet again i have got a BFP from Bourn so it works for me there and i find everyone there so lovely.

Good luck everyone for your transfers and those on the dreaded 2ww it will fly past although i am sick of tv now

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

Angel, fab news, so worth the journey.       i hope we see a lot more of those over the next few weeks  please  

Hazel, ummm dilemma. how many have you got? i think i would want to keep one or two just in case if you have enough good quality ones. Talk to your clinic and ask for their advice. good luck with that one  

Faith, keeping everything crossed for you. The time will soon wizz by hope you don't go  in the mean time  

hello to all will be back later.

just waiting for phone call from Brussels, they are taking ages to call me and im starting to go   every time to phone goes   my lining is 11.5 so just waiting for date of et ..spk soon. pixie xx


----------



## pixie b

Hello again.. just had a call and et day monday 4th.

pixie xx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

Just a quick one

Angel congrats on your BFP!! Roll on 18th xx

Hi pixie - not long till et now   x

Hazel-cant really help with thaw dilema as we only had one frozen but wanted to wish you luck whatever you decide x

Hello to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## katie76

Hello all  

I have been posting on this thread for about 6 weeks now so not sure the confusion with a few welcomes! Maybe all the hormones making us  

So that's May, Pixie, Faith, Swiss Miss, Hazel and me all ET from Thursday to Monday that's lovely we'll have each other on the 2ww         I'm   for us all xxxx

Good to hear from you Pickwick. How are you doing? How's vesper and Jomo?    

Natalie - hi how's things with you when is your next scan?


----------



## pixie b

thanks Natalie.
love your signature xx.

Hi Katie, yes going to be a crazy 2ww, i hope my 1 frosty makes it to the 2ww.. starting to feel v nervous for my little snow baby.

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## HazelW

We think we've decided now.  We're going to start with the worst one, and thaw until we've got one to go back on day 2 (Thursday).  If we've got any left then, we've got a little insurance policy in case it doesn't work.  If it does work, we'll just have to take a view in the future of what we do with the other one.  In an ideal world, daft as it seems, only one would make it and there would be no issues with the pregnancy!


Good luck to everyone else going at the same time.


Xxxx


----------



## katie76

Seems sensible idea Hazel. It's such a tough decision we have just said one at a time and very very very lucky to have 5 waiting for us. They are so precious our little frosties


----------



## HazelW

It seems so silly that we're agonising over this decision, and yet we've had such an easy journey so far, relatively.  It was all so easy with our first cycle, which was nhs funded and they just told us what we could do!  I really feel for those of you who have had to make this decision more than once! Xx


----------



## Smiss

Morning ladies!
It looks like things are hotting up nicely with ET's and OTD's looming on the horizon.
Angel - Hope your blood test was ok, with a good hcg?
Hazel - sounds like you have a plan!
Faith - are you going to test before otd?!! I'm usually too scared but last time i tested, i was glad to find out to be honest but it's a worrying time, hope you're doing ok.
Hi to everyone else, sorry if i've missed anyone. Just getting used to all the new names   

I'm 4 hrs ahead here so it's already midday, and very sunny today. I started off feeling really good today, but have been googling too much and now feel anxious about everything. 
Well better crack on with some work, have a good start to the day everyone   
xx


----------



## Guest

Pixie- thanks hun x not long now is it your et on 4th? Xx

Katie - hiya i had first scan yesterday and all was ok they said was very early as just wanted to rule another ectopic out. My next scan is on 6th March, still a bag of nerves. How are you feeling? Xx

Swiss miss- hello, im guilty of googling a little to much too i end up driving myself  x

Hazel- glad you decided its such a toughie x hope you well x

Hello to anyone ive missed 

  to all xxxx


----------



## katie76

Hello everyone  

It was   today out there - I'm sure Swiss Miss will agree even if sunny!!  

Natalie - oh that's fantastic news for you both so pleased it's snug up where it belongs   I don't think the worry ever goes and Dr Google has a helping hand with that  

Angel - how are you doing? When is your scan?  

Hope you're all wrapped up and warm ladies, I'm keeping up the       for us


----------



## HazelW

It was indeed chilly today!


Katie, what day are your embies?  I'm having my eton Thursday too, mine are day 2, so otd will be 7th march.


----------



## Smiss

Wednesday hurrah! 

Hi everyone, yes it's still cold here but about zero, not minus anymore so i hope the worst is over! First time out today without a hat  

Wow, so Katie and Hazel, you both have ET tomorrow? Good luck xx

Faith, how you getting on?

Natalie - congrats on your 1st scan, that's very exciting.

Hugs to everyone else.
I have a dr appt tom and hope they will confirm ET for Monday. Bit of a random question, but I've been reading that   
b4 transfer is beneficial as the sperm helps the emb to implant. Have i been googling too much or is this true?   

Bye for now...
xx


----------



## angel2012

Hi Everyone
Katie and Hazel good luck for tomorrow xxxx

Katie , i am doing fine went back to work yesterday and was very tired but i have told my big boss that i will be taking things very easy.
Blood test was good but was not told any hcg levels but i have my first scn on 18/03/2013 cant wait to see what is going on inside me although very nervous and taking each day as it comes

Went to the doctors the other night and asked him if he could help me with any of the medication i requires as i am paying for it privately , he wrote me out a prescription for the whole lot to get me through the next 12 weeks WOW .
I have also booked my first appointment with the midwife for the 14/03/2013 because of my previous history

It all seems to be happening so fast.

take care evryone and good luck to all those having ET this week and those on the deaded 2ww

Angel2012


----------



## HazelW

SwissMiss, I've read that too, but I'm not sure i want them having to swill around in it to get the emby in, so we won't be doing that!

Wow Angel, what a fab gp.  I'm hoping mine will do the same, although at my last clinic you only took cyclogest until the test day, then you were on your own.  It's making me feel very bloated, even after my first dose yesterday, so I'm not hugely keen to take it the whole time if I can help it.


----------



## Smiss

Hazel, I think you 'clean up' b4 the transfer or do the deed the night before? or maybe not? yes otherwise agree could be a bit messy and rather unpleasant for the Dr   
You and Angel are early morning posters!! are you in work?
x


----------



## katie76

Hazel - that's great news ET buddy! Mine are 4 day 5 and 1 day 6 not sure which is going back tomorrow. But just the 1. My OTD will be 9th March I think it's always 2 weeks from "EC" so in medicated FET for me that's last Sat. Seems early for you to test a day 2 embie? I would of thought I'd be before you?? How are you feeling about it?         

Swiss Miss - not sure about   I hate the idea of going for a scan with anything other than crinone up there to find!  

Angel - there are some wonderful GPs out there we done them and lucky you! Seems a long time to wait for a scan but glad your boss is aware and you can take it a bit easy at least  

Have a good day all


----------



## Faith2011

Sorry it's a me post: panicking that it hasn't worked. Signs have been ok and most importantly no night sweats which for me always means it hasn't worked. Last night the night sweats started. Not as bad as usual and usually they would have appeared before now. Still, I've lost my PMA


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Sorry I haven't posted in such a long time - I have been reading what you've all been getting up to though.

Faith - Don't give up hope!  I experienced really bad night sweats on Monday night and woke up on Tuesday convinced it hadn't worked either as they are usually a sign AF is on her way but Dr Google has reassured me that they can be a positive sign too and many women experience them during early stages of pregnancy.   

Angel - Thats fabulous news that your GP has been so helpful.  I hope your scan comes around quickly.

Katie and Hazel - Sending you lots of luck and sticky vibes for your ETs tomorrow.  Isn't it odd how different test dates can be from clinic to clinic?  I've been told to test after 12 days (had 5dt), yet I know of people that have been told to wait 14 or just 10 days!

May - Hello hun, how are you getting on?  Are you all set for ET on Friday?  I will have everything crossed for you.  

SwissMiss - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope your lining is nice and thick ready for your transfer on Monday.

Big hello and hugs to everyone I have missed.  

AFM - Its just 4 more sleeps until OTD.... eeeek!

xxx


----------



## HazelW

Kate, I must have baby brain already and lost the ability to count!  I don't have my date from the clinic yet, but I'm going for 14 days after ovulation so it will be 12th March, not 7th.  Duh!


----------



## katie76

A quickie for Faith


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies

Angel & Natalie - So excited for you both.  I remember that there is a forum for those waiting for early scans.  You might want to pop on there for additional support.  I remember waiting for that scan was just as stressful as the 2WW. BTW: I'm not telling you to leave this board - we need your positve stories to keep us going!  Just pointing you in the direction of even more assistance and support.

Pixie - only a few days until you'll be PUPO.  Sending positive vibes to your gorgeous frostie.

Katie and Hazel - Good luck tomorrow.  Come on frosites you can do it for your mummies.

Swissmiss -   I have also heard that    helps as it mimics real life where you have   , boy meets girl and    is made.  I have it in my head that it aids implantation.  We did but mainly because if this works we won't be going anywhere near each other until the baby is here safe and well.  We are very parnaoid after our expertiences. 

Carrotts - glad to see you with your PMA.   I feel better.
Thank you all for your lovley    .    
I have calmed down a little but am now resigned to the fact that it hasn't worked.  I was having such good signs so was silently positive. Only two more sleeps to go!!

Lets keep going ladies and get some more BFP's for this frosties board. 

Love and baby dust


----------



## VesperPea

Angel just a quicky to say                  Congratulations my lovely lovely

xxx


----------



## katie76

Hey Vesper good to see you how are you doing?  

May and Faith - 2 more sleeps to go    

Sleep well Hazel I've got my herbal sleepy time tea to help relax me. What time is your transfer I'm at 11.30? Good luck          

Carrots - wow just 4 sleeps to go keep up the     have you been buying celery? Or   been called out?  

I hope our BFP ladies are well Dee Natalie and Angel


----------



## HazelW

My dd has only just dozed off, so I don't need anything else to help me sleep!  I don't know what time yet, they're going to ring me by 11.30 and let me know.  Dh and I are planning to go out for breakfast and then for a walk to pass the time.  Good luck with yours, will be thinking of you.


Xxx


----------



## may2

Morning ladies
Sorry I haven't posted in such a long time - I have been really busy at work . 3 long thirteen hours shift down, I can hardly stand up!
Had to go back 4 pages to catch up.

Kate and Hazel- good luck with ET today. Sending you lots of baby dust and sticky vibes.

Faith - sending you a bag full of PMA! hang in there!Don't give up yet, it's never over until the fat lady sings.

Angel - what a wonderful GP!  When is scan?  

SwissMiss - Good luck for your scan today! I hope your lining is nice and thick ready for ET

Carrots- our PUPO lady hope. you are having some well earned R&R

AFM -  I am  starting to feel very nervous for my little snow baby. I have only one frosty and I am panicking now that it will thaw ok. Was ok while working long hours. The panic just hit me today as I am at home alone and worrying over what I don't have control over

Baby dust to all
May


----------



## VesperPea

Katie and hazel good luck with et  

May  

Carrots sticky vibes 

Afm contacted a clinic yesterday for a second opinion so appt 20th March and one with original clinic 9th april - dildo camtastic! 

Fairydust eveyone else

Xxx


----------



## Smiss

Hope ET has gone/is going well today our ET ladies, Katie and Hazel xx
sorry bit of a me post, but had scan today and transfer will take place on Monday, however lining is only 6.8   . It's triple lined and looks a fab shape but is a bit skinny. My lining has never been very thick, I think the most has been about 7ish but i'm disappointed and instead of feeling relaxed am  a bit despondent. Will have to hope it thickens up by Monday -any tips girls?

 to everyone xx


----------



## VesperPea

Swiss miss I did moxabustion acupuncture and ate loads of leafy greens and floradix - blood nourishing etc and the embryologist said it looked great when we had et - good luck


----------



## HazelW

Well, it's in!  Otd is 12th march.  I'm off till 11th, so I might just test the day before and see what happens!


Hope you're ok kate.


Xxxx


----------



## may2

Hazel- congrats on being PUPO!! lots of sticky vibes

Swiss miss- don't be discouraged. in the world of Lining 3 days is a long time.
I used Co-enzymeQ10, L- arginine and hot water bottle and it worked for me.
Vesper, thanks for the prayers, I need it.
May


----------



## katie76

Hazel - woo hoo     PUPO yay!!!!

Thanks for well wishes everyone - all went well no problems OTD 9th March yay!!!   

Here's a bucket load of               for our much needed   to everyone here


----------



## may2

Congrats Katie. PUPO yah!!!


----------



## Carrots12

Congrats Katie and Hazel!!     

xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Yay PUPO ladies - a shed load of sticky vibes squelching thier way to you


----------



## HazelW

Squelching!  Ewwww!  This 2ww isn't going to be as restful as my last one with a little ICSI pixie running around!


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies, just wanted to say congratulations to Katie and Hazel, welldone ladies.
Faith good luck Hun.
Congrats to all you ladies with a BFP.
Sorry I haven't been posting been feeling a bit p'ed off to be honest, but getting there.  No future plans at the moment.x


----------



## pixie b

Well done Katie and Hazel, on your Pupo sooooo pleased for you must be such a relief to have got over another hurdle.

Im sorry for not posting lately but DH away and Broadband playing up again.

Hope to pop back later but so much to do between now and then.

hugs all round pixie xxx


----------



## Smiss

Pupo girlies yay     


Thx for lining tips!!! Will try and go with the flow   Xxx


----------



## katie76

Swiss Miss - things can change so much between now and Mon and you have the triple lining which is so important they said to me. Please have faith      

Pickwick -   not surprised you're p'ed off. A big   for you. Sometimes you need time out x

Vesper - let us know how you get on at your apps    and agree with Hazel eewwww ha ha  

May - thank you and I was worrying this morning waiting for that thaw call     

Carrots - how are you doing?  

Pixie - thank you yes one down big relief   just the waiting now ..........


----------



## Faith2011

Hey ladies. Couldn't wait for pee stick tomorrow so asked my consultant for a blood test this morning. He just called. It's a BFN for me.


----------



## Carrots12

Faith - so sorry hun.  

xxx


----------



## katie76

Oh Faith - so sorry lovely


----------



## pixie b

Faith, so sorry to hear your news, utterly heartbreaking  ,  big hugs to you


----------



## HazelW

So sorry to hear that faith.


----------



## Faith2011

Thank you ladies. Right now I feel a little numb and relived (!!) that the wait is over. This time I've found the wait unbearable. Trying to decide what to do next. I have 3 frosties left. (1)Not sure whether to take a break or simply give up. I can then get on with my life. Been disparate to move to a new job for a while but how do you do that with this process?! (2) do next FET straight away, or (3) do fresh cycle.  Life's tough and unfair.


Carrots- I hope you bring better news in a few days.
Swissmiss- I agree re green leafy vegetables and keeping tummy warm with hot water bottle.
Katie & Hazel- well done on crossing that hurdle.   
May- those hours are crazy. Sending    to your frostie.


I know I've missed off a few of you. Thanks so much for trying to keep me sane during 2ww. Wishing you all the best on your journeys.
YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## pixie b

AWR faith it is so so hard, you have been through so much and still you have the strength to carry on.
looking at your signature, am i right in thinking that all your fets are from the 23 eggs/10 frozen you had Jan 2011. OMG you have been through so much since then.
you did get BFP's from that batch (i know you lost them late on in pregnacy and i know how that feels as it happened to me) they must of been good quality to get the BFP's.
I assume you had IC hence the cerclage. how many have you got left? Sorry for all the questions but really feel for you and understand your dilema.
I think i would use the last of the frosties before doing a fresh cycle.
Really hopeyou are able to move on again from this heartache.
big hugs to you and dh pixie xx


----------



## Faith2011

Thank you for the message Pixie. Honestly I don't know if this pain will ever end! 
Yes, my FETs have all been from the January 2011 fresh cycle. I know it can work and was quietly positive on this cycle until the last few days. Yes, I have IC hence the Cerclage. I'm really missing my babies right now. I see you lost Poppy at 23 weeks so you know how desparetly painful my losses have been. Right now I'm not sure if I do have the strength to keep going. The idea of giving up use to frighten me but it's beginning to look like the light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks for your view on using my remaining frosties. 

Don't think I'll post here again (unless I'm doing another FET) as I know people are trying really hard with their PMA and I'm def. bringing the page down.

Baby dust to you all. xxxx


----------



## Smiss

Sorry to hear your news Faith. I wish you all the best in the future. I'm sure your dream will come true one day.  
Take care xxx


----------



## pixie b

So annoyed spent ages writing a long post then lost it  grrr!!

Faith, i understand   you have been through so much and i really believe that you are so close to your happy ending.
I think i would use the frosties and hopefully you won't need to do a fresh cycle.
You have been so strong, you must allow yourself some time to heal the grief you have been through is enormous and will take years to fully come to terms with it.
you are such a strong woman and that strength will see you through but remember to be kind to yourself in between.
Wishing you all the luck in the world and praying your happy ending is just around the corner.   big hugs to you   

Hazel and Katie, hope you are doing ok and keeping sane  

Carrots not long now until the big otd, keeping everything crossed for you    

May, you are not far behind me and i only have one so i share you worries  for our little snow babies but as lots of people keep telling me, it only takes one   that it works for us both.

Pickwick, understand how you are feeling it is so hard when you put everything into each tx and then it doesnt work, it is so hard the days after a bfn but you are strong and will find the strength when you are ready.  good luck with whatever you decide.

Angel, how are you hunny, i hope you are able to relax a little bit and enjoy your BFP.  

swiss miss. how are you doing. how long now till et? 

Vesper. how ya doing? i hope you get the answers you need at your next appointment. you are so positive and such a fab cycle buddy. good luck to you, everything crossed for your next tx.

afm trying to get organised for our trip to Belgium on Monday, need to be there for 3pm and will have the dreaded thaw phone call on route. feel sick just thinking about it.

sorry for anyone i have missed i have lost my flow since losing last post..  

Be back later pixie hugs all round xxx


----------



## pickwick

FAith I am so sorry to hear your news Hun, really hoping that you get your rainbow.x


----------



## may2

Faith- I am so sorry to hear your news. 
Words are totally useless at tmes like this, take care of each other   


Just a quick update.
ET done OTD 9/3/13
It was a straightforward  ET. No complains and no tears this time..
May


----------



## pixie b

May. well done ON your pupo, i must of got my wires crossed i didn't realise it was so soon.
fab news xx


----------



## katie76

May -      PUPO yay!!!  

Pixie - excellent news Belgium Monday eek I know the waiting is terrible that phone call I've only ever had 1 frozen before so this time the pressure was off a little having 5 to go at! But when it's at the end of your journey too it must be very difficult for you. Big   and lots of  

Swiss Miss - is it ET Mon ooh not long     

I'm afraid I have lost track of OTDs etc......Carrots when do you test?  

Afm - been tempted to test already and thoughts been swinging from I want to know to I don't want to know and stay in PUPO bubble about 20x an hour. Think I will buy some celery at the weekend to remind me not to test early. I'm gonna need the   I reckon before Saturday   silly girl 

I hope our beautiful BFN ladies are ok you're in my thoughts   xx


----------



## angel2012

Faith 
I am so sorry for you and your family I feel like crying for you as I know what you have been through and know exactly how you feel.
Please do not give up , I know it easeier said than done and the reality is you will always want a child although you still have your little angels.
I thought my time had come and this was my last try although I always dreamed in my head that my husband would find the money some how to have another try because all I felt is  that I wanted to be with my angels.
I cant honestly say dreams can come true and never give up on them. I cant comment on usuing your  own frozen embryos as I never had this option because I have had to rely on the help of another couple to donate their embryos.
I wish all the luck in the world in your journey xxxx


----------



## angel2012

Hi everyone 
well i have been back to work for a week now and am so tired that when I finosh i come straight home to bed.
My feet ache like mad and to work a 8 hour shift at the moment is a struggle.

Hope everyone else is ok
Whos next for testing as i am loosing track here

Take Care

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

Good morning ladies all gone very quiet on here at the moment which must mean everyones keeping busy.  

I hope all the pupo ladies are doing ok.   

Katie, celery sticks for you me thinks  . Don't stress yourself out testing too early you really will be stressing for nothing. Enjoy being pupo. Thank you for your support it is very strange knowing this journey is coming to an end one way or the other but i'm glad i have done it. I have met some amazing strong women who have inspired me and also shown me the very sad side of ivf most people have no idea just how hard it can be.

enjoy your weekends whatever you are doing.

Carrots, wishing you all the luck in the world keeping everything crossed  

pixie x


----------



## pixie b

Angel, i remember that tiredness it's like sleeping sickness, just want to sleeeeeeeep zzzzz.
It's a really good sign though so happy sleeping, enjoy it!!! when is your scan?
Pixie x


----------



## angel2012

Hi Pixie
my scan is on the 18/03 just over two weeks away cant wait but getting nervous as well because scans have never been a really happy time for me in many ways but at least I know that this time there should be no chromosonal problems as i believe my donated embryo has two sisters out there in the big wide worldxxxx

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

AWWRR  that is so nice to know isn't it, i wonder what this one is going to be?? i'm so happy for you. It sounds all good so far. Hopefully you are going to get a good pregnancy as your body knows what to do. Can't wait to hear how you get on with scan, the time will soon wizz by xx big hugs to you and dh pixie x


----------



## katie76

Lovely words Angel for Faith  

Angel - gosh that seems a long time to wait for your scan how are you not going   or is it just me totally impatient?   I can imagine how worrying it is if scans are associated with bad news. We've only ever got to the second blood test before learning all wasn't well and in one way that is easier. Wouldn't have said that at the time and the ectopic was very scary but I am amazed how you manage to pick yourself up and start again - I find women like you an inspiration  

Pixie - it is quiet on here now. Feels a bit sad to me. Some fantastic happy endings but just not enough and it is so unfair. It is heartbreaking to read about stories and how women like you and Angel and Faith have made it through sane, lovely, supportive people. I can't imagine getting through all this without you  

I hope I get to join that wonderful world of worry, sleepless nights, mess, chicken pox, Christmas and Mother's Day


----------



## 8868dee

hi all 

sorry i havent posted in ages just felt that it was time to move to the scaan thread xx anyway gl for all who is testing soon xxxxx


----------



## angel2012

Hi Katie 
i dont feel my scan is that far away my clinic does its first scan 35 to 40 days after transfer.
have you had yours done sooner?
Dont think for one minuet my journey has been easy or that i have kept sane it has just been the desire to have a child that gets me through this journey, my life has been a whole hurdle from bankcruptcy through to a 17 year relationship of mental abuse but nothing prepares you in this life for the loss of a child words can never describe this pain , there have been many a day when i wish i was in heaven with my children xxx

Good Luck

Angel2012


----------



## katie76

Angel - I'm sorry if that read I was making light of anything and I certainly don't think your journey was easy. I apologise if I offended you at all. My clinic do bloods 2 weeks after EC then a week after then a scan at 6 weeks pregnant (2 weeks after OTD) funny how they differ so much xx

Dee - nice to read you. How are you doing? Xx


----------



## pixie b

Thank you Katie 😊


----------



## angel2012

Hi Katie 
sorry i did not mean to sound sharp at all i take no offence at all sorry.
Do I read correctly that you get two blood tests , i wonder why is it to see if you levels are increasing properly.
my sacn is arond 7 weeks pregnant then i make it ,

Angel2012


----------



## HazelW

10 sleeps to go!  How are you doing Katie, my otd buddy?!  No symptoms here yet, apart from peeing for England and not quite right the other exit either (tmi, sorry) but this is probably the cyclogest.  I'm finding it hard to do anything but carry on as normal, especially with a toddler in tow, but hopefully it won't cause any problems.


Angel, hope you're doing ok and managing to sleep as much as you need to.


Hugs and pma to everyone else.
Xxxxx


----------



## pixie b

Good morning ladies.🌅🌅🌅
Omg one more sleep for me until et ... Decided to take the boys with us.. Umm not sure if it's a good idea or not but trying to organise child care for three very different kids was turning into a nightmare and because we haven't really told anyone and don't plan to it was easier to take them with us.
This means I will be on my own in the hospital but I'm so use to it all by now, worst case scenario we get a call to say frosty didn't make it and we have a day out in Brussels. Best case scenario get some me time in the hospital 🏩reading trashy mags knowing frosty made it past first hurdle and dh get to show the kids Brussels on his own.  

Katie may and Hazel, hope you are not going to crazy, keep your pma going. Big hugs to you all.   

Carrots, how ya getting on, hope you are ok, looking forward to hearing from you.

Swiss miss, when is et for you? Is it tomorrow? 

Hello to Angel, faith dee and all our other buddies past and present. Xx  

Big hugs to all pixie xx


----------



## Smiss

Hi there!
Been a quiet wknd here, obviously with ET looming up it's hard to think of much else!
So, yes mine is tomorrow too  - wish you lots of luck Pixie xx Let's hope it's a lucky day for us..... I will be alone too as DH can't come cos of work. It's fine tho, to be honest i find it better by myself, DH stressed me out a bit last time as he was constantly checking emails etc.  
Hi to everyone else, those on 2ww and awaiting scans.
xxx


----------



## katie76

Angel - yes second blood test to see if hcg rising normally. The wait seems forever x

Hazel - yay! Only 6 sleeps for me now. Feeling ok DH filling me with    and I've done more this cycle to help than any other so feel I can do no more   

Carrots - any news? Hope you 're ok  

Swiss Miss - fantastic news you're nearly there now joining in with us going   what time is ET?   good luck for the thaw  

Pixie - The day in hospital with trashy mags sounds very appealing to me! Must be difficult not telling anyone. I hope the big thaw goes well.  

Wish I had faith/religion at times like this.


----------



## katie76

Hazel -   not right at all. Agree with you on that!


----------



## Smiss

Hi girls, i'm Pupo!!!!
So i can join the 2ww girls going    hurrah!
It was very straightforward and 2 blasts on board.
How is everyone doing? Is anyone testing soon, sorry i've lost track.
Big hugs xx


----------



## katie76

Yay Swiss Miss that's great news!      when is your OTD? 

I have managed not to test today 4dp5dt would be a bit silly but I am surrounded by pregnancy tests at work calling me.................. 

Hep Pixie - any news?


----------



## Smiss

Thanks Katie!
Otd is 15 march but I will test b4   
How u feelin?? Xx


----------



## katie76

Ah yes I see on your signature didn;t look there before!   I'm ok wish I was at home with my feet up really. Not too bad at work though and everyone knows so being really nice. I have decided to test no earlier than Thursday that's 7dp5dt and I know even then its early!! 5 sleeps to go


----------



## may2

Swiss Miss that's great news! Congrats on being PUPO!!

Afm-  3 dp5t and I am not coping at all. This 2 WW is really difficult.

Hi all!
May


----------



## katie76

Hang on in there May we're with you all the way  Are you working? When 's your OTD?


----------



## Smiss

Did u both totally rest up after ET? I'm in work Wed. I'm not sure I can spend whole day lying down, but clinic said carry on as normal. 
I'm 0dp5dt!!! Long way to go yet  
Sending sticky vibes  
Pixie, any news? 
Xx


----------



## HazelW

Just to say Swissmiss, I haven't been able to rest at all!  I believe that if the embryo is going to implant, doing anything physical wont stop it!  Equally, if its not going to work, all the resting in the world won't make any difference.  


Pma for you.

Xxx


----------



## katie76

I agree with Hazel I think it's out of our hands to be honest. I had an afternoon at home but back to work the next day. If you already have children you can't just stop and Mother Nature knows that!


----------



## may2

I have been up and about since ET, lifting carrying and playing with my 2 years old DS.
will be back to my usual 12 hours shift tomorrow morning. so no real rest for me.
OTD is the 10/3/13
may


----------



## Smiss

Thx for your responses Katie, May and Hazel   
I do agree, it probably doesn't matter what you do, if it's gonna work it'll work !
So I'll be back at work tomorrow, although i do work from home too so i'm lucky there


----------



## pixie b

Good morning ladies.. very quiet on here at the moment but it's quite nice as I struggle to keep up when it gets busy.

Katie stay away from those pee sticks... Thursday will be here soon enough.   
May, it is very stressful just try to keep busy and if you have a two year old that shouldn't be too difficult.   
Hazel. hope you are ok and not going loopy   
swiss miss.. wooo hooo pupo sorry for not coming on to wish you luck but it all got a bit hectic for me Sunday. lots of      
Angel, good luck with blood test, i'm sure it will be fine but understand how stressful it must be.  
Hello to everyone I have forgot.  

AFM.. WOO HOOOO PUPO!!!! My little amazing frosty survived the thaw and is now nice and warm and hopefully getting settled in... I hope.

will be back later
bye for now (can't abbreviate that on here)

pixie xx


----------



## Smiss

Congrats on your one frostie thawing well Pixie yay !!!  
Sending sticky and squelchy (haha i loved that) to you


----------



## VesperPea

pixie yeay pupo lady - what a clever little frostie - squelchy sticky thoughts coming your way

swiss miss yip yip - that's great news! squelch squelch no 2ww madness yet?

katie pick up that celery stick but *sweeney theme tune*   STAY AWAY FROM THOSE STICKS

may and hazel zen like calm coming your way    

angel sending big snuggly cocoon thoughts your way

xxx


----------



## katie76

Pixie - yay      Let the PUPO madness begin!    

I have zero symptoms so convinced myself it hasn't worked


----------



## HazelW

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing OK. I'm having some crampy type feelings, just on my left hand side, hope it's my little embie bumping into the side and grabbing on safely. I've decided that if it takes I'll call it Boris! X x


----------



## Lucy708

Hello ladies. Can l join here? I'm at the very start of my first FET after 2 unsuccessful IVF cycles. I have my day 2 scan tomorrow and am the usual mix of excitement and dread. Everyone seems to be well into their cycles from what l've read, so l've got everthng crossed for you all! 
Fiona


----------



## katie76

Hazel - I had that all yesterday only on the left too!   

Welcome Lucy or is it Fiona?    with your scan tomorrow     

Vesper - thank you no sticks yet and been put off read a few early testers with biochemical pregnancies on 2ww thread so mine still in wrappers!     How are you doing?


----------



## Lucy708

Hi Katie76! Thank you for the nice welcome. I'm Fiona but couldn't find a screen name with Fiona in it that was available.


----------



## HazelW

Hi Fiona.


----------



## VesperPea

Hi Fiona Lucy Welcome and good luck

Katie meeting with USA finished 10 mins ago - burger and chips arrived 20 mins ago from delivery company - I was like the bisto kid! Getting vaguely hopeful the new appt will discover something and I will be back here on 2ww in a month or two. How are you holding up?

Evening Hazel how are the cramps doing?

xxx


----------



## HazelW

Hi vesper, wow, burger and chips delivered?  That's amazing!  Cramps are ok thanks, they seemed to have stopped overnight, so we'll see what happens tomorrow.  There is definitely something going on on the right hand side though!  It was that side all along, clearly I can't tell my left from my right!

Katie, how are you doing?  Not too long to wait now.  Fingers crossed you have the best Mother's Day ever!


----------



## Smiss

Welcome Fiona!
Hazel and Katie, those crampy pains sound very promising to me, not long to go now!  
I'm back at work today, felt really tired coming in, with a heavy laptop, but ok now i'm at my desk. Shouldn't be a stressful day though. It's 2dp5dt and no symptoms so far  
Have a good day everyone  
p.s. _sticky_ and _squelchy_ could be little cartoon characters  
yes i'm going mad....
xx


----------



## katie76

Good morning lovely ladies  

Hazel - I was feeling a bit low yesterday with lack of (.)(.) symptoms but read something on here about transfers and hcg will only have been released from yesterday at the earliest so early days yet. Keep having headaches I think because I've gone decaf with my tea. Anyway it's another day and I mustn't give up this cycle started 8 weeks ago now and it ain't over yet. It would be a great Mother's Day I agree thank you      

Swiss Miss - I love the idea of cartoon characters that made me smile   and I think we all loose it somewhere along the way here and that's ok normal and part of it going   hope your day is easy and stress free     

Vesper - that delivery sounded wonderful! The combination of steroids and hormones have certainly increased my appetite having to be careful I don't stuff my face all day!   glad you're feeling a bit more positive hopefully these apps will give you some direction and hope. It was good/bad when they found my killer cells as it could explain why my fab blasts never implanted but it also meant it was going to be more difficult. Not knowing why is the worst feeling  

Fiona - looking forward to hearing from you hope your lining has been behaving   are you medicated or natural, how old are your embryos and how many have you got?     

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Smiss

Hi Katie , you're up bright and early!
Can I ask, did you have IVIG for the NK cells? I had mine tested when I did a cycle with the ARGC in London last year but they don't offer it here. I had a couple of rasied levels but nothing that major. But like you i've had a lot of good quality embs transferred but no success. Makes you wonder what's going on  
May I ask where you're having treatment?

xx


----------



## katie76

Swiss Miss - I'm in Sheffield at a clinic mainly deals with NHS patients but private too. The investigations into killer cells were through a different Prof associated with the clinic but had to see him privately at different hospital. He doesn't think there is enough evidence for IVIGs so doesn't use them. I had uterine biopsies with and without a course of steroids and my levels went down to normal so this is the first medicated cycle (I also have a short luteal phase) with steroids. I had 1 BFP but stopped growing 1 week after OTD. Hope that helps   xx


----------



## Smiss

Thanks Katie!
Well it looks like you are being well taken care of and they are covering all bases. Hope it works for you this time xxx
I was about to Google 2dp5dt symptoms and stopped myself.   
  this is kind of squelchy!
xx


----------



## VesperPea

Swiss miss and katie you are definitely losing it! I love it! Squelchy the cartoon character sounds like that bit in finding nemo where dory is playing with the jellyfish - I shall call him Squishy, and he shall be mine, and he shall be my Squishy.    
right ladies - I have no excuse for losing it so will leave you ladies to guarding your precious loads and do some work!

 everyone


----------



## Smiss

ha ha Vesper love it   

It's very quiet here today, hope you girlies ok and not going too


----------



## pixie b

Good afternoon ladies sorry for not coming back yesterday..  too much to do, no rest for me.  


Katie, well done for keeping away from those pee sticks, when will you be ready to test is it tomorrow?
Swiss miss, we are the same I think (2dp5dt) so I understand how your feeling  
hazel glad the cramps are feeling better but sounds positive   
Vesper, well done on keeping up the    it will soon be time to start again in the mean time we are enjoying your lovely positive input  
May, how's it going is that toddler keeping you busy   
Hello and welcome Fiona the time will soon whizz by and it will be your turn before you know it  
Angel, hello hope all going ok  


Afm, no news all still very normal although I am starting to feel more and more anxious each day, I'm excited and terrified all at once. I think my little super frosty will be getting attached by now so the next few days should be critical, my first blood test is on Monday 11th... Which at first seemed really early but at my clinic they want to increase the meds as soon as possible so test as early as possible my next test day is the 13th so all very quick but at least I will know one way or the other ....argh !!!!! Terrified ..... Excited..... Terrified. .... Excited    


Pixie hugs all round    xxxx and lashing and lashings of baby dust to all            
Ok went a ill crazy there with the dust using I pad didn't think It was Working


----------



## Smiss

Hi Pixie!
Good to hear from you. As you can see i'm at work but not doing any work   
Yes we are the same 2dp5dt - i feel ok, same as I did before ET. I did feel a bit short of breath earlier but think i'm imagining stuff. 
Your blood test is very early but i can understand why. I might test then too.... i don't normally test early, as too scared, but it's also so scary waiting for a phone call on otd. i'll see how i feel by then , i may have gone completelyspin by then.

let's have some dancing bananas seeing as it's Wednesday


----------



## pixie b

Oh dancing bananas all the way                         
I'm not working I'm at home with toddler he likes to listen to elbow on my phone, he can switch phone on and go to music and flick through until he finds it    v funny.
Is it warming up there yet? It is quite mild here today, so nice not to be cold.


----------



## katie76

Loving this positive thread ladies and all this happy dancing           Pixie that face next to the bottom is a little scary!!!

How did your scan go Fiona?  

How are the rest of the PUPO gang May, Hazel?   

Hope you're ok Carrots


----------



## VesperPea




----------



## katie76

Woweeeeee Vesper that was great and just what we need!!!!!


----------



## Lucy708

Thank you all for the lovely welcome! My scan went well, thanks and l've taken my first lot of Elleste this evening. Just need to get my blood results tomorrow.

I love the dancing banana's!!


Katie76 - I'm in Sheffield and having joint care with Prof Li and ACU.

Fiona


----------



## HazelW

Evening ladies, just got back from dh treating me to dinner out, where the waitresses all fawned over our dd!  No symptoms to speak of here, but I guess that some women don't realise they're pregnant until their period is a week late, so just trying to keep up the pma.       




Hope everyone is ok and not going too mad!


I can picture Squelch the cartoon character as a blob of snot with eyes, a mouth and hands, just blobbing along the floor leaving a trail!


----------



## Smiss

Morning!
Hazel, yuk the sound of that squelch has put me right of my brekkie!!! No symptoms doesn't mean anything, we all know that from reading these boards, sending you   vibes.
Katie - glad you're feeling ok, not long to go now? 
Fiona - scan sounds good, what is Elleste?  
Pixie - ha ha thx for all the little bananas and friends, we are 3dp5dt !!!
May and Carrots - how are you both ?  
Vesper - squelch squelch squish
afm - it's sunny here and tomorrow is a bank hol (Intl womens day) which is a huge celebration here. All women receive flowers and pressies etc. yay!! Hope the sun stays for the weekend. Just drug related symptoms for me, so no news.
xxx


----------



## katie76

Ok ok send the rozzers I dun it    and guess what is was BFN not at all surprised 7dp5dt. WHY did I do it??


----------



## HazelW

For Katie.  It could easily change by otd.  Your embie only started putting out hcg yesterday, so it's not surprising  you didn't get a bfp today.


----------



## VesperPea

Katie where was the celery?  Keep going my lovely, it's still too early.    

Happy international womens day everyone


----------



## Smiss

Still too early Katie, keep going...lots of       
and a big squelch   

xxx


----------



## may2

Morning ladies,
Welcome Fiona! May all your dreams come through   

Swiss miss-  Liking the squelchy cartoon characters.
Hope you are keeping sane?

Hazel- what a wonderful Dh! Glad you enjoyed your treat. Hope the 2WW is not too stressful?

Vasperpea- happy holidays to you. Sending squishy vibes your way.

Katie- still too early to test as the result will definitely be different come otd. 
Be strong 2 more sleeps to go.    

Afm- have been very busy since Tuesday, so have not had time to think about testing. 
I am free today and all I can think about is pee sticks,
luckily there is non at home if not I would have fallen into temptation as well. Will buy a few on my way from work tomorrow to keep at home. Sunday is so far away.
     we will get there!!
May


----------



## pixie b

Ka[more]tie.. don't worry you can only get an accurate htp 9 days past 5det so YES toooooooo early yet but understand why you did it we are all guilty of getting ahead of ourselves  .. give it a couple more days no testing tomorrow. 

miss swiss, I like the sound of that ladies day, I think that should be introduced here asap glad it's warming up for you. 

Hazel love the sound of your cartoon characters I can see it now squishy and squelchy the snotters   .. your dh sounds lovely just what you need. 

Fiona, glad all went well finally on the rollercoaster it will wiz by... how exciting. 

vesper good morning lovely 

May .. Hi well done on keeping away from those poas not long for you now keeping all my fingers and toes crossed 

afm.. no symptoms what so ever I feel more normal than normal .. does that even make sense.  
raining today  come back sunshine we need it  
pixie hugs all round xx


----------



## pickwick

Katie too early Hun, keep your chin up and wait a little longer.  I hope your dream comes true.x


----------



## katie76

Thanks all. I know you're right but I'm just feeling so low and Mother's Day is looming ahead. Sigh. No   today x


----------



## Smiss

Hi   
Pixie - yes i feel more normal than normal too, i know exactly what you mean. Hope tomorrow we don't feel normal!
Katie - wishing you a relaxing evening - watch a chick flick or something and try and avert your thoughts - easier said than done i know.
May and Hazel, hope all ok   
Big hugs to everyone else.
Afm - i've been on the fone to the bank for the last 4 hrs trying to make a very simple transfer to DH - wot a cock up - it's driven me insane...and i've wasted the whole night on it    Still at least it took my mind of things... 
x


----------



## angel2012

Katie keep your chin up, thinking of you this mothers day and everyone else as i know it will be a hard weekend for us all

Well me i was doing fine up until today when i started bleeding so have stayed in bed all day not knowing wether i have come to the end of my journey.

Take care evryone and stop testing too early xxxxx

Angel2012


----------



## HazelW

Edited because I sounded stupid!


----------



## HazelW

Angel, big hugs to you, especially this coming weekend.  Some people get bleeding and everything is fine.  Are you able to try and have an earlier scan?


----------



## pixie b

ANGEL, keeping everything crossed that it is completely normal.. I have always bled on all my pregnancies it is terrifying big hugs to you and dh 

Katie.. just think celery sticks.. I am sending you a big cyber hug

swiss miss .. annoying but a good distraction probably not the sort of distraction you would have chosen though eh... hope you got it sorted now.
I wonder what tomorrow has in stall for us.

hazel and may .. hello hope you are ok and staying away from those dreaded poas.

afm.. still very very normal ..... pixie xx


----------



## angel2012

Thanks pixie b and HazelW
at least i have stopped bledding so I still have to wait till the 19/03 for my scan as they say it is too early yet, oh well wont be doing anything at work today just taking it really easy.
Well I had to do a POS test again this morning as i feared it was all over but maybe not as it said 3+ weeks pregnant , fingers crossed cant take any more heartache 

Take care everyone what a nightmare we put ourselves through xxxx

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

Angel, phew!!!! so so scary. I hope that's it now "no more dramas" just a calm pregnancy please.. speak later .. pixie xx

hello .. to my fellow snow baby mums to be .. I hope. enjoy your day whatever you are doing.
anyone testing this weekend?? I must admit i'm terrified of my blood test on Monday I feel sick just thinking about it.
need to keep busy busy busy me thinks .... pixie hugs all round xxxx


----------



## Smiss

Good news angel sending you a hug x
I'm having a bad day feel AF like and trying to think positively but it's so hard.


----------



## pixie b

I think af like is good, I still don't feel anything ...totally normal...who knows its too early for any signs so put it down to the hormones although lots of ladies have said they felt af like before a bfp   
Doing anything this weekend anyone?
Pixie xx


----------



## HazelW

Still not feeling much here either, but I did spend a very "pleasant" 10 minutes in the rain earlier de-pooping the garden, which made me wretch, unusually for me. And some more cramps earlier. Oh, and I could smell our hedgehogs dry cat food too, but the box was left open. It's probably all coincidence! 4 sleeps to go!​
Pma to everyone, we don't really know anything till otd so stay strong ladies.​


----------



## katie76

Angel - glad things have settled down must be very scary for you. Big big hugs xx  

Hazel - eewwww poo patrol is something my wonderful DH deals with thankfully! Ooh hopefully good signs though. I still have zero. Not long for us now    

Pixie - I miss the sunshine it does make you feel better. I like you feel nothing. Not even like AF wondering if all these meds are doing anything as I've no side effects (shouldn't complain really!!) 

Swiss Miss - ahh big hugs I know exactly how you're feeling. It's such a terrible journey of the unknown but like Hazel says we don't know until OTD    

May - did you manage to keep away from those sticks? How are you doing?  Sunday is not long to go now!    

Thank you everyone for all your kind words. Feeling a bit better, out on another work retirement do tonight. I am going to really really miss the wine............it better be worth it!


----------



## pixie b

Hello lovelies   
Katie, I hope you have. Lovely evening tonight, try some nice virgin cocktails if you can they will taste lovely and you will feel great in the morning.
Are you testing tomorrow? If so I am sending you all the pma, baby dust and plenty of squishy and squelchy sticky vibes   
Looking forward to another bfp  the start of our very own baby boom.  

May and hazel when are you testing?

Swiss miss, I hope you are starting to feel better, af pains are a really good sign.  

Angel, you rest up my lovely, hope you feel a bit better after you tested again.  

Vesper, hello sweetie.  

Afm, feeling a bit low due to no symptoms what so ever, I have never felt so normal, will try and muster up a bit of pma as I don't want to bring the mood down.  

Pixie hugs all round xxxx


----------



## HazelW

Best of luck for the morning Katie!  Hope you get some sleep.


----------



## katie76

Clearblue Digital not pregnant. Going to clinic for bloods now but know its a waste of time. Results at 3pm x


----------



## HazelW




----------



## pixie b

Katie, I hope the blood test gives a better result which is still possible so lets keep our fingers crossed. sending you a big hug in the mean time.


----------



## chickpea123

Hi everyone!

I'm the new kid on the block! I'm so glad I found this forum, so many things happening to your body (and mind!) and I'm looking forward to sharing in your journeys. 

DH and I have TTC for almost eight years. We have had 3 unsuccessful IUI's and one IVF in Jan 2013, but got a BFN. I was lucky enough to have 3 frosties, of which 2 survived the thaw. FET was on 5 March so I'm PUPO and 4dp5dt.

I've been having LOTS of lower backpain for 3 days now, which I haven't had with any other treatment. I initially thought it was just an irritable colon flaring up (bad timing!), since I struggle with IBS from time to time and it is one of those symptoms too. However, now I've read it can be a symptom during the 2WW? Aaarggh, I'm so scared of trying to morph every ache and pain into spotting symptoms and getting too excited, but at the same time I'm really really hoping this time it would be different!

Good luck to everyone here wherever you are in your cycle, I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## HazelW

Ok, send in the    for me!  I gave in this morning, and got a bfn, not surprisingly!  I'm not concerned. Or stressed,or disappointed, as I know it's way too early, but you never know!  I don't think I'll do another one till Tuesday now.


Hi chickpea, when is your otd?


----------



## chickpea123

Hallo HazelW!

OTD is 13 March, which seem eons away at this point! I see yours is on the 12th. I have a few hpt's in the cupboard, just waiting to be used... will see if I can be strong enough to resist closer to the time.

Good luck on your side!


----------



## katie76

Hazel!! But I'm in no position to say a word  

Thanks Pixie - how are you? Still normal - not long to go now  

Welcome and   Chickpea to this wonderful thread. When is your OTD?   with everything x

Afm - bought the gin and got the carribean holiday ready to book on my desktop only a click away................


----------



## Smiss

Hi Katie, big hugs to you    gin and Caribbean sound good!!
Hazel, what can I say but  
Hi Chickpea, I'm 5dp5dt and losing my mind   
Pixie, no symptoms today how bout u?
 Xx


----------



## katie76




----------



## pixie b

Katie it is so     unfair ...why does life have to be so hard sometimes.
I know it is just a matter of picking yourself up and starting again but it is so hard to keep finding the strength.
I hope you can and do. Mahusive hugs to you and dh enjoy that gin


----------



## Smiss

Really sorry to hear your news Katie, it's just not fair , loads of cyber hugs xx


----------



## may2

Katie -So sorry to hear your result. 
Please take care of you and Dh.  ^hugme

Chickpea - welcome to the thread.  Praying its a positive news for you.

Hazel dear, OTd is still far away so hang in there. 
Praying the end result is a positive one.

Pixie and Swiss miss- sending you lots of PMA 

Ok!  Afm. It's the end of the road for us again. Started spotting, 
went in for a beta privately yesterday evening and it was 1 
We are down but not out
May


----------



## pixie b

Oh may ... So sorry to hear that. I wish I could find something worth saying that you haven't heard before.
I just think when you start this journey you have to accept that you have to throw a lot of balls in the air before you catch one you have caught one before and you will again.. Stay strong hunny. Xxx


----------



## katie76

May


----------



## pixie b

Hi all and welcome chickpea.

Swiss miss .. No symptoms for me still ... Nothing!!! I know it's still a little early for symptoms but you can't help getting that sinking feeling. 

Hazel yep too soon, but I do t blame you at all for testing.

Chickpea .. How are you feeling?  

Afm I am hating this waiting game I am going to be a fruit loop by Monday.

Pixie hugs to all and I think we need them


----------



## angel2012

Hi Katie and May
I am so sorry for you both, sending you lots of hugs     at this time 

Angel2012


----------



## HazelW

For May and Katie.


    For Pixie for Monday.


I'm having a serious pma failure today!  The test I used was an ultra sensitive 10mg hcg but negative.  I've stupidly googled today and found that the levels at 11dpo should be over 10, so worried that's it for me now.  Can't tell dh as he doesn't know I tested!


----------



## Smiss

Hugs for May    x


----------



## pixie b

Hazel, we are all guilty of giving in to dr google.. and he can certainly wee all over your chips, my clinic allow two days for things to improve before they throw in the towel there must be a reason for it so don't give up just yet chicken also your ot day isn't until Tuesday..     come on lets try to keep our pma going even though I am proper struggling with mine.


----------



## Smiss

Everyone xxxx


----------



## HazelW

So my tactic this morning was to get up and pee really fast, thereby using up all my first morning urine without testing.  Had lots of cramps last night though, so will just have to wait and see what happens today or tomorrow.


----------



## katie76

Well done Hazel!   

              for everyone that needs it  

Good luck to all the testers next week Pixie, Hazel, Fiona, Swiss Miss and anyone else    

Antigua holiday booked. 2 weeks today I'll be on the beach with a cocktail   me and my wonderful DH enjoying the   I'll keep an eye on you all but need a bit of time out. I truly hope we all have our happy endings. Thank you for your support lovely, inspiring, strong women


----------



## pixie b

morning ladies..

Katie.. sounds fab!!! well done you on keeping positive and turning a negative situation into a positive one.. how I long for the sunshine.. for me it will be a week in Spain next month.. umm I think I would swap it for the Caribbean though. Like I said to May you do have to throw a lot of balls in the air before you catch one.
Make sure you are completely happy with everything before you start again have a good long chat with your consultant. it is so expensive not just financially but emotionally and physically.. good luck hunny and enjoy that holiday you both deserve it.

Hazel well done on resisting the lure of the pee stick, those cramps sound positive, not long now before this crazy rollercoaster either throw us off or takes us to the next level of crazy.. I hate rollercoaster rides I feel sick. 

swiss miss and Fiona .. how is it going for you? are you managing to keep yourselves distracted, I hope so.

May..big hugs to you xx

everyone else.. big pixie hugs xoxoxox

afm. still feeling nothing apart from some low backache last night and a few ovary twinges.. probably all to do with the progesterone. this morning I feel normal again. will be back later.

pixie oxoxox


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

I'm not sure if I have posted on this forum before but have been following your progress. I'm about to start medicated FET at the end of the month, I'm just waiting or my af to arrive, it should be around the 14th march. 

Katie so sorry for your result , we will be in antigua too, it was two weeks yesterday for us. We booked it after our last failed cycle, I think it gives you something to look forward to!!!

God luck for all the testers next week. x


----------



## chickpea123

Howdee right back at ya to katie76, Swiss Miss, may2, pixie b and HazelW!
Welcome MrsC78, now you're the newbie!

katie76 and may2, I'm so sorry about your outcome. Its the worst feeling in the world and it doesn't matter how you try to prepare yourself for it, it still sucks when it happens. May you find the courage to work through the disappointment.

HazelW, I read an article on ivfconnections about hCG values and they say that frosties sometimes implant later than fresh embies and may result in lower beta values initially. They also mentioned that it may be low for no apparent reason either, so hang in there, it might not yet be the end. (Not sure if I'm allowed to put this link here? Anyway, here it is: http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/209-Beta-hCG-Values-and-Facts) if you want to read the whole article.

katie, my otd is the 13th (feels more like a couple of weeks away!)

pixie, apart from analyzing every ache, pain, twitch and symptom like a super hyperchondriac, I guess I'm fine!

Good luck for the new week to everyone!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## HazelW

Thanks chickpea, it's hugely reassuring to see that between 5 and over 400 is normal for 4 weeks pregnant, so maybe mine is the low end and won't be picked up yet.  I guess I'll just need to wait till Tuesday.  More cramps today, I'm sure I don't get this many before AF.  But the most noticeable thing I had before, veiny boobs, haven't arrived this time.  Hmmmm.  Wish I hadn't tested yesterday now!


----------



## pixie b

Hi mrs C and welcome .. it will soon be your turn nice to have some fresh input.

Chickpea, swiss miss Hazel hello, I am not sure what to do, part of me wants to test now just to prepare myself for the disappointment of tomorrow but another part of me thinks it's to soon and it will be a pointless exercise because if it's negative it's not a definite negative and I will still have the agony of waiting for the dreaded email with my results. Also even if the blood test is negative they still want me to do another one on Wednesday. I could easily not go for the test tomorrow because im just dreading it and would quite like to just carry on not knowing.. does that sound stupid??
I have never been like this before usually i'm poas asap.
I think I just feel like it hasn't worked and I cant cope with all the uncertainty and false hope. OMG I need to go out and find a good distraction.. which would usually be a bit of clothes shopping but I feel so fat at the moment that would push me over the edge hahaha might hit the garden centre ..now that sounds sad.

pixie hugs all round ... xoxox


----------



## chickpea123

Hey Pixie,

I think I actually get where you are coming from. Not knowing the outcome allows you to hope a little longer for something to change...Also, knowing for sure that its negative kind off makes it real and makes it something that you must deal with.

I usually have bad luck with these beta test results (apart from the actual result, I mean), I either test on a holiday and have to wait until the next day for the answer, or for some or other reason we miss each other with the phone calls for most of the day (despite taking my phone to the loo with me trying to avoid this!). Then I usually have an "uncertain" result and have to wait another agonizing 2 days for another beta. So I totally get the _don't wanna know.../ wait, I wanna know!_ thing!

Someone wise once told me, the quickest way through something is not to go around it, but to go through it. Sound pretty obvious, but when you are where we are, we would do anything to skip these parts! So hang in there, go for the test and whatever tests they want you to do after, we'll be thinking of you, praying for you, holding thumbs and crossing fingers for you, just hang in there!


----------



## Smiss

Good luck tomorrow Pixie!!! Hope u held off the poas   
I'm remaining in pupo state so scared to test so will see what next wk brings.
Hi Hazel, hope ur bearing up x
 Everyone else
    For some good news next week xx


----------



## VesperPea

Hello ladies

Katie       no words

May  

Pixie I was the same last time. Fingers crossed my lovely   

Hazel    

Swiss miss fingers crossed still pupo lady  

Chickpea welcome 

Mrs C welcome

Xxx everyone - this is me signing off for a couple of weeks - another 20 thousand words to write before hols 28th for a week. Lookafter your lovely selves and thank you so much for all your support over the last 6 weeks - woukd be more loopy without you. . Squelchy thoughts and sweeney themed   for you too. All the very best lovely ladies

Xxx


----------



## katie76

Vesper


----------



## pixie b

Thank you all so much for your messages of support I can't imagine not having you guys for support.  
I did go and buy a test, in with the shopping at sainsburys with the boys looking at it and asking me when I'm going to do it, so they are still part of the journey till the bitter end... No secrets in our house.  
I have not used it and don't plan to until the morning.  
I will let you know how both tests go as soon as I know.

Vesper, bye bye sweetie and best of luck for your next tx, you are such a fab positive kind and selfless person you deserve a very happy ending.  

Swiss miss thinking of you these next few days ... It is stress on steroids.. I love chickpeas words.. Very encouraging and positive thinking and we need that.   

Chickpea, thank you so much for your words of wisdom just what I need. I hope you listen to your own advice thinking of you big hugs to you xox   

May and Katie big hugs and best wishes for your happy endings.  

Hazel, when are you testing again? Thinking of you and wishing for a very happy result.   

Angel, don't know if you still pop in but hope all going well with your little miracle xox

I have a really low tummy ache tonight not really af like its behind my pubic bone a dull ache..not sure what it means but will soon find out.

Good night all, keep warm, and all you pupo ladies I hope you manage to sleep.

Big pixie hugs oxox


----------



## HazelW

Did another 10ml test this morning and bfn again.  I can't see it changing by tomorrow now.  Ho hum, hopefully as it was a natural cycle my clinic will let me have another go next month.


Xxx


----------



## Posie

Hi everyone

Quick question for you FET experts - am on first ever FET after 2 failed IVFs, and bit clueless about how it usually goes. I'm on a natural FET - day 11, got one larger follicle on the left of 16mm, and lining is triple layer and 7mm. They said the lining needs to be over 8, and follicle over 20 (am at Care in manchester).

Does anyone know if this is normal/ I am about right for the time of month? Got to go back yet again for scan on Weds (day 13) and bit worried that with endo my cycles are all messed up and I won't ovulate properly and it'll get cancelled.

Hope everyone's ok today
xx


----------



## pixie b

posie, I did medicated so cant help but im sure the other ladies will help you out.

Hazel, know just how you feel but glad you are staying positive and jumping back on the crazy rollercoaster as soon as you can.. you never know though things could still change but im like you i don't want to get my hopes up as it just makes it even harder.

afm, did hpt test this morning and got a bfn as i had imagined i would, i just don't feel any different at all and feel like it hasn't worked.
I nearly didn't make it to the blood test because the snow combined with road works was making it impossible, i did manage to get there in the end nearly 3 hours late.
so now i have to wait for a result i already know the outcome of but who knows miracles do happen i might get a very big surprise..will be back later xx


----------



## HazelW

Big hugs pixie, hopefully you get some good news later.  Thinking of you. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## chickpea123

Posie, no clue, sorry! hope someone else will be able to help.

pixie and hazel, thinking of you guys.

afm, I think AF is about to arrive . . .   had slight bleeding today, feeling a little crampy. According to my calendar AF is supposed to arrive tomorrow if the FET failed. My cycle has been all over the place with all the meds, a day early would not be unusual . . . sigh . . . feeling ever so slightly bipolar, hoping like crazy its not over yet, but fearing the worst at the same time.


----------



## pixie b

Chickpea.. hope its not af coming. thinking of you.

thank you guys.. umm bfn for me as I suspected so no big shock but still feel utterly deflated and sad.

just waitng for next lot of instructions from Brussels but feel like im totally clutching at straws now.

big pixie hugs to all. xxx


----------



## Smiss

Big hugs Pixie   
Are you still retesting on Wed? It's still early days and lots of ladies only get a bfp a few days later. X
Chickpea, hoping you have good luck and AF stays away.
Hazel, how are you sweetie? Good luck for next month.
Posie, I think you should have ET a couple of days after ov but it depends on age of embs. So if u have blasts and u ov on day 14 then ET would be day 19. Your lining sounds great for day 11. I've no idea on size of follies tho.
Fiona and Mrsc , how are you doing?


Afm, no test no news, am staying ignorant and think will test Wed xx


----------



## pixie b

well done swiss miss on staying away from those dreaded pee sticks, I hope the next couple of days wiz by and we can finally have some good news on this thread.
it has been a sad week for us hasn't it, keeping everything crossed for swiss miss, Hazel and chickpea..keep strong ladies xxx

yes I will re test on Wednesday because I always intended to when I was told to do two test at the clinic it seemed perfectly reasonable but now I feel its just prolonging the agony.
I will though as I will have definite closure on the whole cycle and will feel I did everything I could to make it work even if it does feel a bit pointless.

will stick around to find out how you all get on, keeping everything crossed for some happy endings.xxx pixie


----------



## pixie b

ok so i'm back after my phone call with Brussels.. they still want me to carry on with the progynova and utrogestan and repeat blood test on Wednesday.
I have been on Dr Google and have found that implantation can occur up to 12 days past ovulation which would be today and with fet that can be delayed. So with that and my tummy ache last night and low back ache it is entirely possible there is still a glimmer of hope for my little frosty.  
Now I know I'm clutching at straws but facts are facts so i'm going with it, you have to admire my relentless optimism   
PIXIE .. BIG HUGS TO US ALL XXX


----------



## Smiss

Glad you're feeling more positive Pixie   
It is a wee bit too early yet .


----------



## angel2012

Hi Pixie
yes i still am keeping up with everyone on this site and am thinking of you at this time, sending you big hugs    
As for me , i go to work and come home so tired that i normally just go to bed, ifeel so sick as well and the only way to get over it is to eat but i dont really fancy any food at the moment, guess i just cant wait till my scan next tuesday to know there is something really going on inside of me xxx

Take care everyone and thinking of you all that are testing this week xxx

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

angel, that sounds fab, good luck with the scan but it sounds like a really healthy pregnancy you so deserve it, big hugs to you.  

swiss miss, thank you, well I kind of know its over but I will go down fighting to the bitter end.  
what a freezing cold day, we have had blizzards all day Brrrrr!!! I got stuck in them this morning a tad scary my car is so rubbish in the snow.
keep warm, pixie xx


----------



## Lucy708

Evening, ladies. Some sad news from some of you since l was last on here. Really sorry to hear the news. 
Sending positivity to you all, whatever stage you're at. 
I've got a scan tomorrow at day 7 just to keep an eye on things, then hopefully not another one for another week.
Fiona


----------



## katie76

Pixie - I'm not singing so it's not over yet


----------



## HazelW

Definite bfn for me this morning.  Down but not out.


----------



## katie76

Hazel -


----------



## pixie b

Hazel, sorry to hear that you will get there in the end keep going hunny everything crossed that you get your happy ending very soon.
massive pixie hugs to you and your dh pixie xxx


----------



## pixie b

Fiona, good luck with your scan today, drive safely. pixie xx


----------



## Lucy708

pixie b said:


> Fiona, good luck with your scan today, drive safely. pixie xx


Thanks, Pixie. If the snow continues, l'll get the bus to Thornbury. Hope you're ok 
Hazel - here's a 

Fiona


----------



## Lucy708

Is anyone taking (or taken) estradiol (elleste solo) to help thicken their lining? It's HRT and is really making me feel so sick. Fortunately, l can work from home today as l feel so rough.
Just wondered if anyone else felt this and how long it lasts.
Thanks,
Fiona


----------



## may2

Hazel, sorry to hear your news   praying you get what you want at the end

Pixie- loving your faith and optimism, praying Wednesday brings a better news for you and dh x

Swiss miss sending you all the positive vibes you need
sometimes ignorance is bliss  

Katie- hope you are well  and keeping warm.

Lucy good luck with scan 

Afm-AF has decided not to show her face . Apart from the Friday spotting- nothing!!
Tested on Sunday With Hpt first response bfn. Clinic want me to come in again for blood test. 
Not keen to go or too scared to go. Will just wait for AF . I stopped all medication( cyclogest and clexane) on Saturday. 
May


----------



## Smiss

Hi all
Big hugs Hazel    take care of yourselves X
May, when is your otd? Sounds like its worth doing the blood test tho   
Pixie, am still hoping for you for tomorrow.
Fiona, I wasn't taking that medication but estradiol gel (Divigel) and patches .. Yes I'm Samantha from satc  
They haven't made me sick tho although all med tog with progynova and utrogestan don't do me any favours, feel  rotten and v dry skin. Hope u feel better.
Hi Angel and Katie!


Afm, am going to do a test today. Feel AF on way, all my usual symptoms and just want to know now. Will report back later xx


----------



## angel2012

Hi Lucy
i am taking Estradiol in the form of patches that i have to change every three days as well as on 5 progynova a day and crinone gel , i must admit i had no side affects when i was down regulating , i believe i have been given them as i am an older lady and it has all worked for me.
Good Luck and hope you feel better soon xxxx


Hazel so sorry for you news sending you big hugs     and thinking of you at this time xxx

Angel2012


----------



## pixie b

may.. umm I think I might just go for the test just to be sure. wouldn't it be amazing if it was positive. I know im being pixie the optimist again but where theres no af theres still hope and that spotting what was that all about.
what day are you past ovulation now or to put it another way how many days past 3/5 day transfer.
There is so much conflicting advice if you go looking, its a minefield. 

swiss miss.. good luck with test.. but are you sure its a good idea today can you wait one more day? 

afm.. feel blank today, feeling sick and headachy just want to get next couple of days over with so I can recover, emotionally, physically and financially.
Roll on next month a week in the sun cant wait stay warm ladies thinking of you today.
pixie xx


----------



## may2

Hi Pixie- I am 11 days post 5dt today
It was negative with first response hpt on otd so not optimistic at all
Booked review apt. Hopefully can start a fresh cycle soon
May


----------



## Smiss

So I poas and bfn  
My otd is Fri but I should imagine AF will have set in by then. I'll test again tom but have little hope. 
It's just so rubbish. I have 2 frosties left and think that's it then for me. Not sure what to do next   
Big hugs to all xx


----------



## pixie b

May I would still go for the blood test you just never know miracles do happen and frosties can be late implanters sending you a big hug x

Swiss miss, as I said to May there could still be a glimmer of hope if your AF doesn't show up still go for the test and don't stop with the meds yet, give it a little more time just to be sure. it is so devastating seeing that negative result though nothing can prepare you for it, big hugs to you x


----------



## pixie b

Blood test today, wasnt going to go as i know it is a massive waste of time and money, severel poas can't be wrong.
i think you know when your clutching at straws and you know when its over.
I feel almost silly going for a blood test but it ticks the final box and makes it neat for evryones paperwork.

It has gone very quiet on here now which is so sad i can't believe what terrible bad luck we have  had.
My time is well and truley over now as i knew it would be i hope and pray that yours isnt and you finally have succeess, it really is like throwing a dice trying to get that magic 6.
you have to keep throwing and sometimes we get lucky.
will always think of you guys you really did make this journy more bearable.
wishing you all every success for the future stay strong have fun inbetween cycles make the most of what you do have and most of all be kind to youselves and each other. Don't give up on your dreams   
big pixie hugs to all and a massive thank you for your kind words of encouragment.
pixie xxx
Angel, best of luck with your precious cargo, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Smiss

Hi Pixie,
Sorry about your result hon - it's just heartbreaking and as you said we've had no good luck (so far!) on this thread. Very sad   
I decided to poas again tomorrow, just to give myself benefit of another day. But i totally feel like AF is coming, and I'm sure it is, so it will all be finalised in next day or 2. I don't get AF pains until the bleeding starts so i always know when it's coming due to other signs, achey legs, craving sugar, general fatigue and irritability!!
Anyway, i wish you luck and all the best for your future. 
Take care and thx for the support xx


----------



## Lucy708

Hi ladies - all l can contribute to is more rubbish news. My scan showed 2 large cysts on my ovaries and this cycle has been cancelled. I feel a bit relieved as l was really struggling with the tablets to thicken my lining but l'm also upset. Been advised to leave it now until May or June to try again. Booooo.
Pixie and Swiss Miss - l wish l had some uplifting words for you, or could magic all of this away for all of us. Maybe l'll buy a book of fairy spells and practice like a crazy thing!
Fiona


----------



## HazelW

What a rubbish load of luck there has been on this thread lately.  Maybe we need to ask the mods to start a new one for some fresh air!

Pixie, I'm so sorry.  Hug your three amazing boys that little bit tighter and enjoy them.

Fiona, so sorry to you as we'll.  positive thoughts for next time round.  Maybe we'll be going at the same time!

Swiss Miss, try and stay positive, you never know and all that.  You've got a couple of days yet and the symptoms of pregnancy are similar to af.

AFM, I've been advised to have my withdrawal bleed, and then start after my next proper period.  I'll be going all natural until after I ovulate and then taking oestrogen and progesterone, rather than starting the oestrogen from day 3. Not sure why, but that's what they've advised at my clinic.  Hopefully will catch up with some of you in a couple of months.


----------



## Smiss

Hi girls,
Fiona, that happened to me one time, best they get everything in order but always a bummer to postpone. Wish u well for the next cycle.
Hazel, hi, thx for your wise words, I guess it's not 100% yet so a small part of me is still in the game..
Big hugs pixie 
Hope you all have a nice evening xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies

I've been hovering to see how everyone gets on. 

  

No good news at all on here. So sorry ladies, I share your pain.

AFM: I took my failure really hard. I've managed to pick myself up and I'm doing another frozen cycle straight away so basically - I'm back! I start d/r on 25 March. I'm having a hystosynography tomorrow to check my lining to make sure I haven't got any issues eg retained placenta from the twins. Really hoping this time will be different and praying for better news on this thread. 
Love to you all. xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Hazel sorry to hear you news  

Lucy708 good luck with next cycle it will be here before you know it, I've been impatiently waiting but it does come around so quick.

Faith2011 glad to hear your feeling positive and great you can start straight away. I'm hoping to start my tablets around 25 march, hoping af arrives tomorrow. Not completely sure on all meds this cycle, well i know what they are but not sure what they all do! My set up will be after I start tablets. FET seems so much more complicated than a fresh cycle!


----------



## angel2012

oh pixie
I am so sorry for you and my heart goes out to you and your family, thankyou for all the support you have given me i would not have got through this all without the help of the ladies on this site as i have no one close to talk to about what i am going through or even people who could understand the pain.

Faith what can i say i am so glad you have not given up on your dreams and i will always be here if you need to chat at your lowest points as i totally understand your feelings. I wish you all the luck in the world xxxx

As for me still waiting for scan on tuesday but i feel so sick thank God i only had to work 4 hours today so now going back to bed as i have midwife appointment this afternoon xxx

Take care evryone xxx
Angel2012


----------



## katie76

Morning everyone - not sure if anyone is reading now  

I wanted to say how sorry I am for Pixie and Hazel that's such   news and so unfair  

If faith, hope, determination, effort and love were enough we'd all be with our BFPs celebrating. This is so   hard. I'm seeing my Dr for follow up this afternoon hope I don't cry.

I hope Dee Angel and Natalie have a complication free 9 months and your bundles arrive safely  

I shall   all but hopefully see you again on this journey somewhere. Thank you for making this   of a cycle more bearable and all your wonderful positivity


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Katie
It is completely crap isn't it. Hope you enjoy your trip. I'm off to the spas of Budapest (not nearly as glamorous!!). 
Good luck. xxx


----------



## Smiss

Bfn for me girls   
Wish you all lots of luck in the future xx


----------



## katie76

Swiss Miss -     

Faith -


----------



## HazelW

So sorry SwissMiss.  What a generally rubbish thread this is! Xxxxx


----------



## Myra

Hi All

Here is a link to your new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303686.0


----------

